# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Porod carskim rezom II.

## single

evo otvaram temu za nas koje smo rodile carskim rezom....za razmjenu iskustva i za one koje misle roditi carskim rezom ako imaju pitanja

----------


## single

mene zanima da li su vam zasili ranu tzv.kvacicama ili koncem?...
kakav je osjecaj kvacicama?boli kad ih skidanju?
meni su koncem i nisam ni osjetila skidanje...dok se neke moje frenddice zale da boli skidanje konca

----------


## maria71

nemam pojma, valjda koncem, virio je iz ožiljka

nije bolilo, možda ije ,ali to nije bilo ništau usporedbi s prvim mokrenjem i prvim ustajanjem

----------


## single

> nemam pojma, valjda koncem, virio je iz ožiljka
> 
> nije bolilo, možda ije ,ali to nije bilo ništau usporedbi s prvim mokrenjem i prvim ustajanjem


i to sta kazes najbolnije je prvo ustajanje..ali nevjerojatno koliko su sljedeca vec puno laksa..i trece..ili koje poslije vec sam ustanes.....nisam ni sanjala da cu se treci put tek tako dignuti nakon onoga prvoga

----------


## single

e da..najsmjesnije mi je bilo kad su dosli u jutro sestre kod mene i kazu sad ces se dignuti...a ja njima..  :Laughing:  he he...sad ste me nasle zezati...meni je to bilo nevjrojatno da ce me dignuti

----------


## sorciere

nisam ustala taj prvi dan, jer je sestra olivera pružila - pa izmaknula ruku  :shock:   :Mad:  ... i samo me "prerezalo", tako da sam se izvukla na niski tlak (koji je za mene čak bio i povišen, ali one nisu znale...).

nedugo nakon toga, prebacili su me na odjel - a tamo me dočekala "sestra po propisu"   :Laughing:  ..

jeste ustajali danas?
nisam 
IDEMO!
neću..
o, da, hoćete... jer ja se ne mičem dok vi ne budete na nogama...

i tak sam ponovo stala na svoje noge   :Grin:  . 

sredstva protiv bolova su nudili, čak i davali "preventivno"   :Evil or Very Mad:  ... meni je jedna sestra uletila navečer - i puknula nešto kroz iglu za infuziju  :shock: ... veli - ako vas slučajno zaboli, pa da vam smanji bol!

zadavit sam ju htjela... valjda sam probudila pola odjela kak sam urlala...   :Mad:   mene skoro ništa nije bolilo, i nisam htjela ništa protiv nečega što nemam...

ali ta mi se u sljedećih 6 dana više nikad nije pojavila u sobi   :Wink:   ...

----------


## ivana7997

heh, ocito ste sve imale samo jedan carski   :Grin:  

 :Razz:

----------


## sorciere

> heh, ocito ste sve imale samo jedan carski


taman su mi falila dva... i ovaj omjer 1:1 mi je   :shock: ... treba izać na kraj s tvrdoglavom ofcom   :Mad:   :? ...

----------


## single

> heh, ocito ste sve imale samo jedan carski


zasto?
je strasnije i bolnije po drugi put?

ni ja nisam htjela nis protiv bolova...samo sta su mene sestre sve pitale..a kad sam rekla da necu...su mi odgovorile da cu im ja ben svirati po noci...ma nisam pa su me ujutro opet dosle pitati da li sam sigurna da ih uvijek mogu pitati da svi pitaju...naravno nisam ih pitala..jer je meni sve manje bolno od igle...a i nije bilo potrebno

----------


## Deaedi

Zasto niste htjele nista protiv bolova? Ja sam trazila i preventivno, zasto da trpim bolove, ako ne moram?

----------


## sorciere

> Zasto niste htjele nista protiv bolova? Ja sam trazila i preventivno, zasto da trpim bolove, ako ne moram?


mene nije bolilo. zato nisam htjela. "bol" je bila otprilike - kao kad se ogrebeš (pa te onako pecka)... da me bolilo, normalno da bih tražila.

----------


## Deaedi

Ja ne znam da li bi uopce boljelo, trazila sam i dobila anestetik i prije   :Grin:

----------


## maria71

mene nitko nije ni pitao  jel bih ja tabletu protiv bolova

----------


## sorciere

pa ni mene nisu puno pitali, ali sam zato ja pitala njih   :Grin:  .

kad ide van kateter, kad ide igla, što mogu dobiti za popucane bradavice, da li imam dovoljno mlijeka (jedna mi rekla da nemam   :Mad:  )... 

pa su mi sve izvadili na vrijeme, nahranili me, potvrdili da je dovoljno mlijeka (što sam dotičnoj "servirala" pred svima na viziti    :Razz:   )... 

zapravo, kad pogledam unatrag - imala sam porod točno po svom planu.   :Grin:

----------


## Zara01

Mene nista nije boljelo, nista nisam ni dobila. 
Opcenito su mi price carica o nekim grozomornim bolovima :shock: pa price da 5. dan nakon carskog nisu mogle hodati, pa ih mjesecima nesto boli, probada.... ocito ovisi o osobi i doktoru.

Najgore iskustvo sa carskog mi je skidanje tufera kojeg su zalijeepiliii  :shock: isuseimajkosveta, umrla sam na nekoliko sekundi kad je setra strgnula flaster  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ivana7997

> ivana7997 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> heh, ocito ste sve imale samo jedan carski   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zasto?
> je strasnije i bolnije po drugi put?


meni nije bilo, dapace, divotica

----------


## roby

Ja sam prvi puta bila kao zmaj, sama u jutro ustala -pa je sestra šokirana išla ženama u drugu sobu govoriti kako se ovdje žena sama ustala...
Ali sam zato sada sve nadokndila. Bilo mi je sve puno, puno teže.

----------


## Zara01

Sorciere jesi ti rodila na SD?
Tamo je, na intenzivnoj sestra Olivera, meni je bila prekrasna  :Smile:

----------


## sorciere

> Sorciere jesi ti rodila na SD?
> Tamo je, na intenzivnoj sestra Olivera, meni je bila prekrasna


možda, ako si mlađe dobi... jasno mi je dala do znanja da nisam trebala ići rađati u "tim" godinama.. kao primjer mi je pokazala curu od 18   :shock:  .... 

ja joj nisam ostala dužna na njene bezobrazluke, pa je reagirala njena kolegica i rekla da ne razgovaramo kao "kumice na placu". rekla sam joj da to kaže svojoj kolegici, jer su one tu zbog nas, a ne mi zbog njih.   :Mad:  

btw - dotična se prilično zlobno nasmijala nakon što mi je povukla ruku za dizanje, a mene presjeklo od bolova...   :Evil or Very Mad:  

inače, u intenzivnoj mi je jedna sestra vadila krv, a kad su javili da dovoze njenu prijateljicu - istrčala je van i ostavila mi iglu u ruci  :? ... ostao mi je hematom, ali i njena isprika koja je bila toliko iskrena - da sam se skoro pa sažalila na nju   :Grin:  .

----------


## single

nije jako bolilo pa zato nisam trazila...tj.nije bolilo dok sam mirno lezala  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
a kad su mi rekli ustaj sam bila ovako :shock: 
ali nis strasno...koliko sam mislila
a da je bolilo pitala bih protiv bolova

----------


## Zara01

> možda, ako si mlađe dobi... jasno mi je dala do znanja da nisam trebala ići rađati u "tim" godinama.. kao primjer mi je pokazala curu od 18   :shock:



Ahahaha  :Laughing:   ja sam bila tako mlada rodilja, da je bila raspolozena kao kod tebe, valjda bi me klompom gadala  :Laughing:

----------


## Tiwi

> mene zanima da li su vam zasili ranu tzv.kvacicama ili koncem?...
> kakav je osjecaj kvacicama?boli kad ih skidanju?
> meni su koncem i nisam ni osjetila skidanje...dok se neke moje frenddice zale da boli skidanje konca


Dakle, nisam imala nikakav šav, samo crtu, na kraju mašnicu koju je doc čupnuo onaj dan kad sam išla doma. Niš ne boli.

Dizanje drugi da, ma nemrem reć da ne boli, ali nije to nenormalno. Onaj ko veli da ne boli - laže.    :Smile:  

Hodala sam svaki dan sve više, nosala "bebicu" od 4 kg i dojila čim su se udostojili ga donijeti (3. dan)

Oporavak nije baš fenomenalan, meni je bio bljak jer nisam uopće bila spremna ni na ideju a kamoli izvedbu carskog (jer nije bilo potrebe). Nisam očekivala da će mi bit bolno leći na bok, da ne smijem određene vježbe raditi neko vrijeme isl. Vjerojatno je psiha jako veliki čimbenik u svemu tome. 

Lijekove protiv bolova nisam odbila. Ja sam imala i svoje u torbi - ako im sfali (što se  često događa).

----------


## Brunda

Nakon prvog su mi vadili konce po cijeloj duljini reza. Sada nisu uopće jer mi je dr. napravio unutarnji šav gdje se konci ne vade.
Prvi put sam se brzo oporavila, a sada još brže. Četvrti dan sam išla doma, a sada, nakon 13 dana više uopće ne osjećam nikakve bolove, zatezanja ni ništa slično. Jučer i danas smo već naveliko i šetali po kvartu.
Donji dio trbuha mi je skroz umrtvljen i baš me zanima hoće li mi se barem donekle vratiti osjećaj. Nakon prvog je, samo mi je po samom ožiljku na dodir umrtvljeno. sada ćemo vidjeti. 
I da, novi rez je točno na mjestu starog pa se ni ne kuži da su ustvari bila dva.

----------


## Mima

Jeste vi imale u rani tj. tamo gdje je rez dren?

----------


## Brunda

Nisam.

----------


## mama courage

ja sam imala kvačice   :Saint:  al pojma nemam kad sam ustala  :Laughing:  malo sam se izlježavala   :Grin:  a i nosila sam kateter još deset dana, jer su mi uspjeli reznuti mjehur... 

znam samo da sam s velikom radošću primala medikamente protiv bolova... tj. da me ništa nije bolilo (osim bola u ramenima). 

i znam da je moje osiguranje samo glavnom primarijusu koji je izveo cr platila 7'000.- franaka.... eh, nije beg cicija   :Grin:

----------


## paid

drage cure, može li za nas koje ćemo možda roditi na CR neke informacije tipa na šta bi trebale paziti?
kako to sve izgleda?
boli li jako?
koliki je rez?itd............................

----------


## Mima

Meni se čini da je doživljaj boli totalno individualan. Od žena koje su sa mnom ležale u Intenzivnoj neke su ječale u bolovima, a neke euforično brbljale i smsale čitavo vrijeme.

----------


## sorciere

paid - ono što ti sigurno mogu reći - najviše toga je u glavi   :Wink:   . ako si psihički spremna na takvu mogućnost, sve drugo će ti izgledati jednostavnije.

najviše me bolilo kad su mi piknuli iglu za infuziju i anesteziju (mrzim igle   :Mad:  )...

----------


## pino

paid, ja sam bila napisala svoju pricu s poroda ovdje na blogspotu - tamo imam i slikice kako je moj carski rez izgledao, i bolnica i soba itd. Na rezu sam dobila kopce, koje mi je doktor izvadio jutro kad smo isli doma (nakon 5 dana u bolnici). Rez mi je ispod bikini linije, dugacak je nekih 10-15cm (moja slobodna procjena, nisam mjerila). 

Meni bol nije bila strasna. Prvih dan-dva sam dobivala intravenozno nesto protiv bolova, kasnije po potrebi - mozda sam uzela tabletu jedno par puta. 

Nisam imala nikakav dren. Imala sam kateter mozda prvih dan vremena ili malo manje.

----------


## sorciere

sjetila sam se još jedne stvari koja je meni bila jako bitna. kad sam došla na odjel, tražila sam od doktorice da mi ispriča što se točno radi na porodu carskim rezom. u detalje. ono što nisam razumjela, tražila sam da mi kaže na način na koji razumijem. 

bilo mi je izuzetno važno znati cijeli postupak, jer je to eliminiralo faktor "nepoznatog".

----------


## sorciere

uf pino, vidjela slike... naučna fantastika   :Laughing:  ...

ove krevetiće za grijanje bebe je svojevremeno moja humanitarna organizacija donirala nekim bolnicama u hr... čisto sumnjam da ih koriste, jer nitko nije rekao ni najobičnije - hvala...  :/

----------


## mama courage

mene je najviše "bolilo" (nije pravo, al mi je bilo jako neugodno) stavljanje katetera. rana mi izgledala kao kod pino.   :Grin:  k'o u frankensteina  :Laughing:  

ubod igletinom kod spinalne uopće ne boli, barem ne toliko koliko strahobalno ta igla izgleda. kasnije sam morala ipak dobiti opću - uspavaju te, i ne sanjaš, samo te nema neko vrijeme i onda odjednom čuješ glasove ljudi oko tebe, budiš se, vidiš da si u nekoj drugoj sobi, čuješ glasove svojih najmilijih kako su ushićeni i kako govore:"nema klempave uši"   :Laughing:  btw, jednom kad sam se prije skoro dvadeset godina budila iz jedne od brojnih anestezija koje sam imala, čujem glasove dviju med. sestara kako raspravljaju. i jedna drugoj veli: ma ima onaj super pisac, koji piše priče o svojoj ženi i djeci, al na tako humorističan način i blablabla... i nikako se ne mogu sjetiti kako se zove taj divan pisac...a ja se budim, mozak mi radi, želi im reći ime tog pisca. usta se ne pomiču, ja ih pokušavam pomaknuti... ne znam jesam li vrisnula il što, al valjda sam nekako uspjela prozboriti... žene su se samo pogledale. a ja k'o mrtvac pored njih ležim i govorim. ephraim kishon, ephraim kishon....

i što sorci veli - sve je u glavi. meni je carski bila jedina mogućnost da rodim dijete. al i da nekome i nije, da je nenadan ili čak neželjen, ako se dogodio iz bilo kojeg razloga, ne treba se time opterećivati i praviti dramulete oko toga, oplakivati sebe i groznu sudbinu. ok, treba izvući pouku za budućnost (ako je nekome to bitno), al inače se treba radovati rođenoj bebi.   :Heart:

----------


## iridana2666

evo i mene po milionti put   :Laughing:  
dakle - nisam imala šav nego neku tanku tanku žičicu sa kuglicom na kraju. Nakon 5 dana mi je doktor 'cviknuo' kuglicu i izvukao žicu. Danas se rez ni ne vidi, a moja ginićka kaže da izgleda kao pravo savršenstvo i iznutra, ne samo izvana. Treći sam dan  (u nedjelju rodila) u utorak sam,  bila već kući na ručku   :Smile:  . Osam dana nakon carskog sam shoppirala cijelo poslijepodne. Nisam imala nikakve bolove. Htjeli mi dati preventivno analgetik, ali što će mi kad me ništa ne boli   :Laughing:  
I malo OT, jeste čitali, Martina Todorić (baš kao i njena šogorica Iva) rodila 3-ći put na carski. Dakle, njima mogu raditi carski elektivno u državnim bolnicama, na naš teret, a nama ne   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## maria71

da je otišla u neku privatnu kliniku vani i platila, to mi je ockej, ali ovo što ti kažeš....  :No:  

a što ako doktori sebi zacrtaju da će smanjiti broj carskih i na uštrb onih s vezama, zakinu one rodilje bez veze kojima je carski opcija spašavanja ili rodlje ili djeteta ?

----------


## Zara01

> Meni se čini da je doživljaj boli totalno individualan. Od žena koje su sa mnom ležale u Intenzivnoj neke su ječale u bolovima, a neke euforično brbljale i smsale čitavo vrijeme.




Upravo tako, mene je uhvatila takva euforija i adrenalin, da sam odmah poslije carskog imala osjecaj da bi mogla letjeti, a kamoli ne hodati i nastavilo se tako jos par dana :D . 

Znam da je nekima cudno i da nije logicno, ali mene trbusnjaci vise bole nakon teretane kada dobijem muskulfiber, nego sto su boljeli nakon ozbiljne operacije kao sto je carski :?  I da ne lazem, zasto bi  :Smile: 



Ovo sto Marija71 pise, nadam se da doktori nisu tako neozbiljni, recimo meni su nakon 17 sati trudova i nenapredovanja poroda ipak zakljucili da sam za carski, rodila sam sa apgarom 10/10 necu ni misliti sto bi bilo da su forsirali vaginalni porod.

----------


## single

> drage cure, može li za nas koje ćemo možda roditi na CR neke informacije tipa na šta bi trebale paziti?
> kako to sve izgleda?
> boli li jako?
> koliki je rez?itd............................


najprvo bih ti rekla da lijepo sjednes sa sobom napises si pitanja koja imas za pitati doktoricu..jer mislim da je super biti informiran, ja sam u Italiji sjela sa doktoricom i ona je meni lijepo sve sa strpljenjem objasnila i pokazivala i rekla sve nuspojave poroda na zadak velike bebe......ako namjeravas dojiti odmah se dogovori da ti donesu bebu isti dan jer se moze dojiti bez problema...samo si mi sa jedne strane pod bok stavili 2 jastuka i bebu polegnuli sa strane...nakon 3 ili 4 sata od carskog...
pitala si na sta trebas paziti...najbitnije je od svega da budes psihicki spremna...ne zato jer je to strasno jer uopce nije...nego one koje se ne spremo to shvate kao da nisu rodile...itd...a to uopce nije istina..meni su u bolnici rekli ovako:'beba je na zadak i velika pa ce se RODITI carskim rezom'.....
preporucila bih ti da izaberes spinalnu anesteziju jer si budan pa ti daju poljubiti bebu i oslone je kod tebe par minuta i ako nis drugo barem je vidis odmah i zanas o svemu sta se dogada oko tebe..a uopce ne boli (samo sta je pomisao igle u kraljeznicu meni bio strasan, a vise boli od infuzije...to mi je bilo zapravo najbolnije jer igle mrzim)...

rez vecinom ovisi o velicini bebe...moj je imao 4 kg i imam rez od 7 savova...nekih 10-15 cm..koji se nalazi ispod bikinia po ljeti i uopce se ne vidi jer je skroz posvijetlio...ma sam nakon mjesec dana mazala gelom za oziljke...i od gela mi je jos brze proslo

necu reci da ne boli...ali ne boli strasno koliko sam ja mislila....najbolnije je prvo ustajanje...no to je bolno samo prvi put...dok lezis mirno nis ne boli..ali kad ti spomenu da moras ustati mislis da se sale....no salu na stranu moras se dignuti i nije bas toliko strasno i traje kratno...poslije drugo ustajanje je vec puno puno lakse, a trece se dignes ko nis...

ja sam kateter imala 2 dana..nije uopce bolilo..nisam bila pod anestezijom kad su mi ga stavili..ma nisam ni osjetila...no ako te je strah pitaj da ti ga stave kad se anestezija 'ulovi'

samo hrabro..nista strasno..a sa tom maleckanom boli dobijes predivnog andelica

----------


## Brunda

Sa Svenom sumi kateter stavljali prije anestezije i iskreno, nisam ni osjetila.
Sada su ga stavili kad je anestezija već počela djelovati i rekli su da im je to sada praksa. Na SD.

----------


## Anci

Kateter...uh, to me je boljelo.

Nakon prvog carskog me je puno manje boljelo. Tad su i vadili konce. Drugi put nisam morala vaditi konce, nekakvi koji se ne vade.

Ali je više boljelo. I tražila sam da mi daju nešto protiv bolova. Baš je bilo...

Kažu da su mi prve riječi bile: boliiiii!!!   :Laughing:  

Rodila sam u srijedu, a ustala u petak. Sve mi se zavrtilo!

----------


## iridana2666

meni su kateter stavili u operacijskoj sali, tek kad je spinalna počela djelovati

----------


## polfezna

> paid - ono što ti sigurno mogu reći - najviše toga je u glavi  . ako si psihički spremna na takvu mogućnost, sve drugo će ti izgledati jednostavnije.


Ovo potpisujem! Meni je kod carskog najbolnije bilo moje razocarenje sto se porod nije zavrsio prirodno. Sve ostalo se stvarno da istrpeti i jako brzo prodje. Prvo ustajanje i mokrenje su mi bili :shock: , ali to je par minuta i posle toga sve postaje lakse. 
Da sam barem jedan topic o CR procitala pre porodjaja, sigurna sam da bi mi sve bilo lakse. Bila sam potpuno nespremna i nisam imala pojma sta se desava sto celu situaciju samo otezava.

----------


## mama courage

btw, nešto što mi je fascinantno je priča nas žena kako smo eto rodile u ponedjeljak, a u srijedu već počistile cijeli stan, ne odnosi se samo na nas, carice   :Heart:  nego i na.... "one"   :Rolling Eyes: (zezam se sa smajlićima   :Grin:  ) koje su dijete istisnule kroz vaginu. ... meni nikad ama baš nije bio cilj roditi jedan dan a drugi već čistiti po kući.  :? što smo mi žene blesave, time se hvaliti. koji mi je to gušt ? ja sam uživala ležeći, mazeći se sa bebicom, čitajući i naručujući svakojaka jela. i kasnije.... puno toga sam prebacila na mm-a, jer eto, ja jadna ne bila, nisam mogla zbog reza.   :Grin:

----------


## sorciere

pa ti si imala privilegiju da ti netko ugađa   :Grin:  .

ja sam se morala dizati za presvlačenje i hranjenje... deseti dan od poroda sam vozila - jer sam morala obaviti brdo stvari - da se ne nađem na ulici...  :? 

ali da sam morala ležati - mislim da bi crkla.. ja nisam tip od ležanja...   :Wink:  
ali nisam ni od spremanja   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Mima

Ja sam tjedan dana od carskog koji nije bio samo obični carski krenula dva puta dnevno izdajati se u bolnicu, tako da sam normalno hodala, sjedila itd. Ostatak vremena sam, istina, uglavnom spavala, no za usporedbu dve godine ranije sam imala laparoskopsku opercaiju nakon koje sam se izležavala mjesec dana   :Rolling Eyes:  - tako da, da, mislim da je oporavak prilično stvar odluke   :Grin:

----------


## Ancica

Vazno je neforsirat se al je isto tolko vazno kretat se vec od drugog dana, makar to bilo samo dignut se, misjim korakom otsetat do wc-a i vratit se nazad. Al treba se pocet dizat sto je ranije moguce. Ako ce u tome pomoci ljekovi protiv bolova, onda je bolje piti ih.

Meni je jedno tjedan dana nakon operacije pocelo curkati iz reza, al ne krv, vec zbog viska vode koje se moje tijelo rjesavalo. Preporuka opstetricara je bila uvalit se u kadu, to pomaze u otpustanju viska tekucina iz tijela. Ja ga poslusala, sve dobro zavrsilo.

Rez je nemam pojma kako bio sasiven. Koncicima? Neznam, sve je samo poispadalo van.

----------


## mama courage

od carskog pa sljedećih deset dana dok sam bila u bolnici, mm je bio samnom. imao svoj krevet pored mene (nas dvoje jedini u sobi) spavao, jeo, čitao, pisao, također se izležavao   :Grin:  al kao što reče ančica, trebalo je ustati, ja sam to i činila, hodala okolo... jako seksi   :Rolling Eyes:  sa kateterom i vrećicom u ruci, sva pogrbljena se vukla kroz prostorije. tuširala se....

----------


## sorciere

ja sam se dizala jer sam imala tetu cvilidretu u sobi   :Grin:  ... cijelu prvu noć je plakala, a ujutro je otvorila oči - i htjela nastaviti...

rekla sam joj vrlo ozbiljno: 
sad je dosta! pustila sam vas da plačete cijelu noć, ali ne moram trpiti nastavak! sjetite se da sam vam ja sinoć priskrbila dodatnu plahtu!   :Wink:  

ona nije mogla do čaja, nije se mogla počešljati, ma niš... a ja sam skakutala oko nje kao oko malog djeteta, pa mi je i to pomoglo da se gibam   :Grin:  . 

i bilo mi ju je žao ostaviti kad sam odlazila... ne znam kako je izdržala vikend..  :/ 



btw - ja se nisam kupala, već tuširala - sve dok nisam bila sigurna da je rez zarastao. imala sam končiće koje su vadili nakon par dana... ništa nije bolilo, samo mi je bilo čudno da su u meni neki konci....   :Laughing:

----------


## iridana2666

*mama courage* i ja bih se tako rado bila izležavala sa bebicom, ali nisam imala ni mame ni svekrve da mi pomognu, bila sam preko dvije bare u zemlji sa sasvim drukčijim mentalitetom i nikog svog, dok je MM 'poletio' na 10 dana 3 dana nakon mog carskog. A onda me još i susjeda 4-ti dan nakon carskog, zvala da joj promijenim bocu plina jer je nju strah, a muž se vraća s posla pa neće imati ništa skuhano   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  , a vani 75 stupnjeva i 99% vlage. Rekla sam joj neka posluži mužu sir i salamu za ručak   :Grin:   :Mad:   Mislim stvarno - obzirnost joj je drugo ime   :Rolling Eyes:  . Umjesto da ona meni ponudi pomoć  :/ 
Tjedan dana nakon carskog sam išla sa malenom u shopping i vidjela me pa je prekinula svaki oblik komunikacije sa mnom na nekoliko mjeseci jer kao - vidi je, može u shopping, a moju plisku bocu (na 75 stupnjeva vrućine, u podne, 4 dana nakon carskog, sa malom bebom, bez muža) ne može promijeniti pa smo muž i ja bili gladni   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:   (čula tu priču od druge susjede  8)  )

----------


## sorciere

> drage cure, može li za nas koje ćemo možda roditi na CR neke informacije tipa na šta bi trebale paziti?
> kako to sve izgleda?
> boli li jako?
> koliki je rez?itd............................


paid, jesi ti dobila (zadovoljavajuće   :Grin:  ) odgovore na svoja pitanja? jel te još nešto zanima?

----------


## Tanči

Mene isto nije bolilo,a sestre su svako malo dolazile u sobu da mi šišnu injekciju u guzu,a te injekcije su bogme bolile i  ja svaki put pitam kaj mi to daju,a one vele da se to mora  :? Drugi dan sam pošizila i inzistirala da mi vele koja je to injekcija koja najviše peče,kad ono analgin protiv bolova,a mene niš ne boli   :Evil or Very Mad:  ...i više mi ga nisu davali(isto sam se glasno izborila za to).
Kateter sam imala jedan dan,ustala sam se nakon desetak sati od operacije,uz pomoć sestre i prehodala cijeli hodnik do vratiju da vidim muža,sestra me ovlaš pridržavala pod rukom,a vrečicu od katetera sam nosila sama u ruci   :Rolling Eyes:  .
Imala sam i dren i njega su mi izvadili treći dan,to me malo zabolilo,jer je to bio komad šlaufa provučen kroz ranu u mom trbuhu.
Imala sam klasične konce,koje su mi izvadili osmi dan i to nije bolilo,više je zatezalo.
Rez je dugo bio utrnut,kao i područje oko njega,nakon par mjeseci to je prošlo.Sad imam samo bijelu crtu,dugu desetak cm u području stidnih dlačica,tako da se to uopće ne vidi.
Najviše problema mi je zadavalo kašljanje,a iskašljat nisam mogla,jer me onda rez jako zatezao,kašalj je navodno posljedica totalne anestezije.
Također zbog velikog gubitka krvi sam morala primiti transfuziju,poslije koje sam se osjećala super,a prije sam bila jako slaba i rušila sam se.
I ja sam bila sama doma,došla sam kući nakon osam dana i potpuno sam obavljala sve oko bebe koja je bila i velika i teška i naravno radila i sve ostalo po kući.Ne hvalim se time,al tako je moralo biti.

----------


## iridana2666

primijećujem da je više vas spomenulo kako ste se šetale sa kateterom  :?  ne znam da li je to praksa u našim bolnicama, ili slučajnost? Ako su vas ustali da hodate, znači da ste sposobne i same na WC. Čemu onda kateter?
*Paid* mene rez ništa nije bilo, više zatezao prva 3-4 dana , a poslije skoro pa ni to. Jedino sam se znala koji put 'štrecnuti' kad bi se sa rezom naslonila na neku plohu (umivaonik, kuhinjsku ploču i sl jer je sve na toj razini - barem meni). Malo mi je bilo bed uvući se u traperice prvi put jer su krute, ali nakon toga sve 5.

----------


## Brunda

> Mene isto nije bolilo,a sestre su svako malo dolazile u sobu da mi šišnu injekciju u guzu,a te injekcije su bogme bolile i  ja svaki put pitam kaj mi to daju,a one vele da se to mora  :? Drugi dan sam pošizila i inzistirala da mi vele koja je to injekcija koja najviše peče,kad ono analgin protiv bolova,a mene niš ne boli   ...i više mi ga nisu davali(isto sam se glasno izborila za to).


Tanči, koliko znam u guzu dobivaš analgin ali zajedno sa onim nečim (ne sjećam se imena) za stezanje maternice. Analgin ide zajedno sa tim da manje boli stezanje.
Tako su bar meni davali, i sada i prije 5 godina.

----------


## mama courage

> Drugi dan sam pošizila i inzistirala da mi vele koja je to injekcija koja najviše peče,kad ono analgin protiv bolova,a mene niš ne boli  ...i više mi ga nisu davali(isto sam se glasno izborila za to).


ja sam dobijala svaki dan inekciju u butine... jel to ta? to je ona protiv tromboze. i jako je bitna. (nek se javi netko od stručnih osoba.... onih s diplomom da potvrdi ovu info   :Grin:  )

ma, krivo ste me shvatile, ako netko nije bio u mogućnosti izležavati se, jer nije imao pomoć, onda je sve jasno. mada, iskreno rečeno, iridana, ovo da ti nosiš plinsku bocu... to je toliko ... nemam riječi, koja idiotkinja. ipak i pored svega se žena treba paziti. mislim, ja sam nedavno imala op gdje sljedećih pola godine nisam smjela dignuti ništa teško, počev od vlastitog djeteta. prvih deset dana i da sam htjela, nisam mogla ponijeti više od pola litre coca cole (a jest mi primjer   :Laughing:  ), a kasnije nisam htjela dok nije prošlo pola godine

kateter sam nosila jer mi je bio zarezan mjehur, pa sam ga morala nositi jos sljedećih deset dana, dok mi ranica nije zarasla. mislim da su zbog ovog malheura bili izrazito ljubazni prema meni, što sam ja naravno koristila do maksimuma. imala sam ono crveno dugme u ruci pa bih svako malo zvonila da mi medicinska sestra nešto donese.   :Saint: 
lijekove sam dobivala preko infuzije.

----------


## Brunda

MC, protiv tromboze ide u rame tj. u nadlakticu   :Grin:

----------


## ivana7997

dajte ne pretjerujte, nije trebala nositi plinsku bocu nego samo promijeniti. sigurno bi je susjeda sama donijela.   :Grin:

----------


## maria71

ova s plinskom bocom ima neku dijagnozu ili šta?

mada me ne čude takvi ljudi, nekako se uvijek stvore u mojoj blizini

----------


## mama courage

> MC, protiv tromboze ide u rame tj. u nadlakticu


bome, meni je išlo u nogu! to je ona inekcija koja pecka, al ne pecka ako se lijek polako ubrizgava. ide u nogu! barem u civiliziranom svijetu  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## paid

iako nije sigurno da ću na carski, ja sam već poprilično psihički spremna. imam indikacije iste kao i single.
najviše me strah da mi ne bi forsirali vaginalni koji meni izgleda kao nemoguća misija koja će svakako završiti carskim, ali onda sve navrat-nanos.
indikacije: zadak plus ogromna beba

iako nisam tako zamišljala svoj porod i donedavno sam sanjarila o prirodnom, sada mogu samo reći: sve zlo u tome bilo.najbitnije da bebica bude dobro.

vaša iskustva i savjeti su od velike pomoći  :Love:

----------


## pino

Sto se tice injekcije u guzu, butinu ili ruku - nije vazno koji je dio tijela, vazno da je intramuskularno, tj. u misic, (za razliku od subkutane tj. potkozne injekcije).  Ova tri dijela tijela bas imaju velike misice koje je tesko fulati (cini mi se deltoidne misice za ruku i nogu, i gluteus maksimus za guzu). 

Paid, pogledaj sta pise na portalu za dvojbene indikacije za carski rez - ovisi o tome kako je beba postavljena za zadak, nisu svi polozaji isti - takodjer pise da je jedna studija iz 2000. promijenila praksu i puno povecala koristenje carskog za taj polozaj jer je pokazala da je carski bolji za dijete, a opasne komplikacije slicne za majku u usporedbi s vaginalnim porodom. Ako ti budu inzistirali na vaginalnom, mozes im to turnut pod nos. (Taj clanak je bio jedan od zadnjih linkova na zakljucanom topicu.) I sretno na porodu!

----------


## Anci

Izležavanje?
Nisam se baš izležavala ni prvi ni drugi put (a nije da nisam htjela!).
Drugi put sam nekako odmah bačena u pogon jer tu je bilo i starije dijete (od 2.5 godine) koje je 10 dana nakon mog CR dobilo neku crijevnu virozu pa smo išli i doktoru i na infuziju pa sam jurila od jedne cure do druge.

----------


## single

> iako nije sigurno da ću na carski, ja sam već poprilično psihički spremna. imam indikacije iste kao i single.
> najviše me strah da mi ne bi forsirali vaginalni koji meni izgleda kao nemoguća misija koja će svakako završiti carskim, ali onda sve navrat-nanos.
> indikacije: zadak plus ogromna beba
> 
> iako nisam tako zamišljala svoj porod i donedavno sam sanjarila o prirodnom, sada mogu samo reći: sve zlo u tome bilo.najbitnije da bebica bude dobro.
> 
> vaša iskustva i savjeti su od velike pomoći


ja te necu nista nagovarati vec cu ti samo reci da sam cula misljenja 3 doktora i 2 babice i svi su mi rekli da idem na carski...zato ti je cak mozda najbolje potraziti vise misljenja....
1.misljenje je bilo moje ginekologinje u Italiji koja mi je rekla da ovako vaginalani porod nece proci..a ako i bude da cemo se ja i bebe napatiti i da ne dolazi u obzir...cak su mi ga probali okrenuti tzv. masazama kad guraju bebu po guzi da se okrene..preko trbuha
2.misljenje je bilo meje ginekologinje u hrvatskoj koja je 2 mjeseca prije rekla da se jos moze okrenuti..ako ne da je tezak porod
3.misljenje je bilo u bolnici na utz, gdje nisu ni htjeli za prirodno vec su me narucili na carski
4.misljenje je od tatine sestricne koje je ginekologinja i isto mi je preporucila carski
5.misljenje je od jedne babice koju poznam i isto mi je rekla carski...

sva ta mizljenja su samo potvrdila moja misljenja i moju zelju nakon sta sam cula da je beba na zadak i da je velika..i da nije bilo tih misljenja isto tako bih postupila..i nimalo ne zalim...samo ti preporucujem da trazis spinalnu ako se odlucis...
sretno..i javi nam se kad se beba rodi..i isto tako ako imas jos koje pitanje tu smo svi

----------


## mama courage

uvijek kod bilo kakvih operacija potražim mišljenje barem još jednog doktora. i odmah velim prvom da ću potražiti _second opinion_. ako je normalan, to mu neće predstavljati problem. i kod mojih dr nikad nije ni predstavljalo.

----------


## Amelie32

Ja na ovom forumu o svom carskom nisam baš nešto pisala, ali kao osoba koja je prvi puta rodila potpuno prirodno, imala svoje trudove i jedan gotovo savršen porod, drugi puta me carski rez totalno iznenadio. mada sam negdje u dubini duše bial spremna za takvu mogućnost, stalno sam ju odbijala. Imam jako veliku dioptriju, ćorava sam ako kokoš i oftalmolog mi je dao uvjerenje da ne moram an carski, da je očna pozadina OK. Onda pred karj trudnoće sam dobial visoki tlak, koji ej uvijek bio tu negdje na garnici mog ostanka u bolnici, ali srećom uspjela sam bez bolnice dograti gotovo do termina. Jednu večer puknuo mi je vodenjak i ja sam vrlo brzo dobila  trudove na svakih 5 minuta, potpuno pravilne, dok smo MM i aj se dovezli do bolnice trudovi su bili na svake 3 minute. U predrađaoni me doktor pregledavao i rekao  da sam 8 prstiju otvorena, no onda su počeli problemi. Uglavnom, moja curka je toliko žurila van, da je umjesto glave u porođajni kanal gurnula ruku i to ne ramenom, nego ju ispružial cijelu d aje doktor prilikom pregleda se mogao rukovati s njome. Kaj se može, dijete mi je bečka škola !   :Grin:   Odlučili su se za hitan carski rez s time da nisam mogla dobiti spinalnu anesteziju jer za to se iapk treba sjesti,a ja nisam se smjela mrdnuti, čak su nešto nagurali ispod mene, da sam gotovo naglavačke visila s kreveta jer je beba svim silama htjela van. I kad su me već počeli voziti u salu, nisma se dala dok ne vidim muža koji je vani čekao potpuno nesvjestan što se unutra događa i sav u panici je čekao da ga pozovu kako bi zajedno porodili našu kćer. Uglavnom ja imam opsesiju, s obzirom da sam bez leća ćorava, da mi netko ne zamijeni bebu   :Rolling Eyes:   i onda mi je MM morao obećati da će čekati pred salom da vidi našu kćer. Dobila sam opću anesteziju, sljedeće čega se sjećam je da čujem glasove med. sestre i MM oko mene koji mi govore da je s bebačicom sve super i da je prelijepa, nisam mogla otvoriti oči, samo sam plakala od sreće i da me MM poljubio. Znam da sam prespavala skoro cijeli idući dan, nije mi se dalo oči otvoriti. Neki ljudi kažu da sam ih euforično nazvala mobitelom i javila sretnu vijest (u 6 ujutro) nekih 4 sata nakon operacije, ali ja se toga ne sjećam.  :?  Jedino znam da sam psovala jer mi ej krevet bio prekratak i nisam imala kamo s nogama. Drugi dan  me posjetio moj ginić koji je naš kućni prijatelj i rekao mi neka na krevetu razgibavam stopala i noge zbog tromboze. Navečer je došla medicinska sestra koja mi je pomogla da se ustanem, mislila sam da će mi se crijeva tam negdje prosipati po podu, ali začudo nisu, stisnula sam zube i hrabro nastavial koračati. Primoravala sam se ustajati svakih sat vremena i hodati. Ali zato popišati se je bila prava umjetnost i to je ono kaj me bolilo.   :Grin:

----------


## sorciere

> moja curka je toliko žurila van, da je umjesto glave u porođajni kanal gurnula ruku i to ne ramenom, nego ju ispružial cijelu d aje doktor prilikom pregleda se mogao rukovati s njome. Kaj se može, dijete mi je bečka škola !


ja sam se odvalila na ovo....   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## single

> Amelie32 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> moja curka je toliko žurila van, da je umjesto glave u porođajni kanal gurnula ruku i to ne ramenom, nego ju ispružial cijelu d aje doktor prilikom pregleda se mogao rukovati s njome. Kaj se može, dijete mi je bečka škola !  
> 
> 
> ja sam se odvalila na ovo....


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
i ja...he he

----------


## Marsupilami

Injekcije koje jako peku i dobivaju se tri puta dnevno su ergometrin za skupljanje maternice.
Kada se pocne jesti tj. treci dan dobivaju se tabletice, male smedje   :Wink:

----------


## sorciere

> Injekcije koje jako peku i dobivaju se tri puta dnevno su ergometrin za skupljanje maternice.
> Kada se pocne jesti tj. treci dan dobivaju se tabletice, male smedje


ja nisam dobivala ništa od toga....

----------


## Marsupilami

Ja dobila svaki puta,  od 98' prvi puta pa na dalje  :/

----------


## Ancica

Ja se ne sjecam sto sam dobivala tijekom prvog dana nakon carskog, osim ljekova za skidanje tlaka (od kojih sam bila osamucena i ne bas prisutna), ali nakon toga sam dobivala samo tablete protiv bolova i tablete za omeksivanje stolice.

----------


## Lovanna

> Amelie32 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> moja curka je toliko žurila van, da je umjesto glave u porođajni kanal gurnula ruku i to ne ramenom, nego ju ispružial cijelu d aje doktor prilikom pregleda se mogao rukovati s njome. Kaj se može, dijete mi je bečka škola !  
> 
> 
> ja sam se odvalila na ovo....


je je curke to je naša Amelie ... i vjerujte joj zbilja je bilo tak .... ja sam bila na "vrućoj liniji" s njenim M i jednom ginekologicom koja je mi je u rodu ... a nije ni čudo da je mala bečka škola .... sve je jasno kad joj upoznate mamu i tatu ...

----------


## sorciere

mamu i tatu, a i mladu damu - upoznala   :Grin:  . 

naravno da joj vjerujem, a dodatni faktor je i naša "geografska" povezanost   :Laughing:   (amelie zna   :Wink:   )

----------


## iridana2666

> Marsupilami prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Injekcije koje jako peku i dobivaju se tri puta dnevno su ergometrin za skupljanje maternice.
> Kada se pocne jesti tj. treci dan dobivaju se tabletice, male smedje  
> 
> 
> ja nisam dobivala ništa od toga....


ni ja, baš ništa

----------


## single

nisam ni ja nista dobivala osim infuzije prvi dan

----------


## Amelie32

Meni su drugi dan,a i svaki dok sam bila na intenzivnoj davali nekakvu inekciju koja je bila drugačija nego kaj su ostale cure u sobi dobivale. One su dobivale nekaj za stezanje maternice,a meni su dali nekaj drugo samo što se ne mogu sjetiti kaj je to bilo.

----------


## Brunda

Ja sam cijelo vrijeme dobivala injekcije dok je cura koja je isti dan kao i ja rodila već 3. dobivala tabletice.
A prvi dan ergometrin ide u infuziju.

----------


## Tanči

Ja sam lijek za stezanje maternice dobivala kroz infuziju,nikakve injekcije,ni tablete u tu svrhu.Nisam dobila ni u rame,ni u bedro nikad,nikakvu injekciju,a inače se Marivarin(koji je protiv ugrušaka,odnosno za "rijeđenje" krvi)dobiva u trbuh.Jedino su me futrali s tim Analginom koji užasno peče,toliko da su mi spontano suze krenule,a dobivala sam i nekaj za tlak,to nije peklo.Infuziju sam dobivala tri dana,a transfuziju četvrti dan,odnosno noć i to cijelu noć,poslije mi se ta žila upalila i to me mučilo i bolilo dobrih tri mjeseca.Više me to bolilo,nego sve ostalo zajedno.

----------


## sorciere

ispada da sam ja čisto dobro prošla! valjda su me se bojali dodatno pikati!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## vještičica

Carski mi je bio hitni, nisam se otvarala dalje od 4cm, a otkucaji počeli padati... 
Kateter prije anestezije, anesteziolog mi uljudno poželio "laku noć"  :Laughing: 
Rez ispod bikini zone, dug cca 15-20cm, šivena sam silkom, koji dobih za uspomenu i dugo sjećanje od svog ginekologa  :Laughing:  Ožiljak sad tanak ko vlas. 
Ustala prvo jutro sama, oslanjajući se na stolicu koju su donijeli u te svrhe. Dvije seje su se ponudile da me podignu, al' kad sam ocijenila svoje i njihove gabarite zaključih - no way, satraću vas žene, dajte samo neki oslonac, sama ću! (njih dvije sitne, male, ko pahuljice, a ja preko 100 kila :shock: ) Boljelo jeste, ali nije ništa nenormalno da boli kad ti razbucaju trbuh, pa ga opet pokrpaju. 
Kateter izvađen drugi dan, nije boljelo. Prvi pi-pi je bio :shock: sljedeći već nije toliko. Hodala sam sama do kupatila već taj prvi dan, a drugi dan otišla da vidim šmizlu na intenzivnu. 

Nego, da ja vas sad nešto pitam. Sjećate li se ičega iz anestezije? Ne prije, ne poslije, nego tokom anestezije. 
Ja se sjećam bola, pritiska i crvenog. Mnogo raznih crvenih nijansi koje se prelivaju... :? poslije toga samo mrak

----------


## sorciere

10, 9, 8.... mrkli mrak...   :Grin:  

sljedeće (a mislila sam da sanjam) - da je netko rekao kako sam rodila curicu, apgar 9 i 10...

onda je došla anesteziologica (ne znam koliko vremena je prošlo do tog pravog buđenja), a ja ju pitala za bebu   :Laughing:  ...

veli žena:  pa sve ste me već pitali, i sve sam vam rekla!  :shock:

----------


## Brunda

Moja mama je za vrijeme carskog sa bratom i sestrom (blizanci) "sanjala" njihove težine i duljine. Kad se probudila skužila je da nije sanjala nego čula njih kako govore.
Btw. što vas je bolilo kod prvog mokrenja?  :? 
Mene ni prvi ni drugi put nije ništa kod mokrenja ni bolilo ni peklo.

----------


## vještičica

> Btw. što vas je bolilo kod prvog mokrenja?  :?


Boljelo je započinjanje mokrenja, ko sam vrag, poslije ništa.

----------


## sorciere

ja sam imala kateter, čini mi se 2 ili 3 dana... i ništa me nije bolilo kad su ga skinuli. išla sam normalno na wc.  :?

----------


## Tanči

Mene je mokrenje peckalo,al sam ja rekla mužu da mi donese uvin čaj i s njim sam se tankirala i od toga mi je bilo lakše,mada ja inače imam problema s mjehurom i prije trudnoće i sada,tako da smetnje ne povezujem isključivo s kateterom.

----------


## maria71

> Brunda prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Btw. što vas je bolilo kod prvog mokrenja?  :?
> 
> 
> Boljelo je započinjanje mokrenja, ko sam vrag, poslije ništa.


ja sam doslovna pi..... krv i u stvarnom i prenesenom značenju

----------


## Tanči

E da,ne sjećam se ničega iz anestezije,al zato nakon što su me probudili nisam više uopće mogla spavati.Pošteno sam zaspala tek peti dan od poroda,a prije toga skoro pa ništa,15 minuta i ja budna i friška ko da sam tri dana spavala.Sestrama je to bilo jako interesantno,pogotovo na intezivnoj.Jednostavno nisu mogle vjerovati da mi se ne spava,pa su svako malo dolazile provjeravat,a ja svaki put budna   :Laughing:   a one  :shock: Zato mi je mužić nastradao,pošto se meni nije spavalo,onda je on morao pričati samnom na mobitel po noći,jer mi je bilo dosadno   :Grin:

----------


## paid

evo mene s pregleda: ušla u 37 tjedan, bebač još na zadak i narastao puno puno(kaže dr. da je jedna od većih beba koje je vidjela, a žena imala 900 trudnoća u praksi)

uglavnom sigurno ćemo na carski. Naručila me za 10 dana i rekla da ćemo tada dogovarati carski u bolnici.

Eto-izvještavati ću vas i dalje...  :Love:

----------


## sorciere

sve će biti ok   :Wink:   ... 

mene su naručili u bolnicu 7 dana prije termina, a rodila sam 3 dana prije termina, jer su rekli da ne dobiva dovoljno kisika... 

dogovori se da prije odlaska u bolnicu obaviš pretrage koje trebaš (ako još nešto treba), tako da tamo ne moraš. jednostavnije je kad doneseš nalaze (zlu ne trebalo   :Grin:  ).

----------


## single

ne brini nista..mene su narucili 15 dana prije termina
ali sve je ok proslo.....

kod prvog mokrenja malo boli na pocetku..no kako smo mi imali WC koji je ujedno bio bide sa tusem dok sam se poljevala bili mi je lakse mokriti

nikakve lijekove nisam dobivala..ali zato su mi svako jutro vadili krv..ajoj te igle..je li se i kod nas svako jutro vadi krv?

----------


## iridana2666

i meni su vadili krv svako jutro   :Rolling Eyes:  , a na carski sam išla sa 37+4

----------


## Zara01

> Marivarin(koji je protiv ugrušaka,odnosno za "rijeđenje" krvi)dobiva u trbuh.


Jedino sam ovo dobivala 2 ili 3 dana, ne sjecam se tocno, ali u ruku, kako to pece :shock: 

Nije me boljelo prvo mokrenje niti ustajanje, ali mi je bila enigma cekanje prve stolice poslije klistira i 48 sati nikakvog jela, i komentar nema nikakvog obroka do prve stolice.

----------


## Amelie32

Ja se ne sjećam ničega za vrijeme anestezije, samo ono poslije što sam već opisala. A mene je kod mokrenja boljelo točno na kraju kad bi mi se mjehur ispraznio, e onda me je neki završni čvor od carskog reza svaki puta tak zategnul da sam stisnula zube od muke.
Ja sam od sestara dobila špotanciju jer sam drugi dan nakon ustajanja otišla sama u kupaonicu i nad tuš kadom si oprala kosu. Bila sam sva slijepita od znoja, kak si ne bih kosu oprala ?  :? 
I mrzila sam to kaj se ne možeš stuširati par dana kao čovjek, neg sam se prala s gazama,a znojiš se sam tak pod utjecajem silnih hormona. Jedino su mi stopala bila ledena,a ne možeš se sagnuti i obući si sama čarape, tak da sam svaki dan M maltretirala da ode samnom u kupaonu i opere mi noge i leđa i obuče mi čiste čarape.   :Grin:

----------


## Ancica

A zasto se ne bi smjela tusirati?

----------


## Tanči

> A zasto se ne bi smjela tusirati?


Da se ne smoči rana,tak su barem meni rekli.

----------


## sorciere

> Ancica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A zasto se ne bi smjela tusirati?
> 
> 
> Da se ne smoči rana,tak su barem meni rekli.


meni je sestra ponudila da mi pomogne da se istuširam. ja sam se bojala močenja rane, ali ona je rekla da nema problema, i da će mi pokazati kako da se zaštitim. 

aj, kako je bilo dobro to tuširanje   :Grin:

----------


## mama courage

a sad si zamislite tuširanje s kateterom i vrećicom za urin koju zakačite za neki dio sanitarija... jako, jako seksi.   :Grin:  

ja se ne sjećam ničeg iz anestezije, al se sjećam kao da se radilo o blackout-u, ne kao da spavam, točno u jednom trenutku me maze po glavici i vele: pa, pa... a drugi me bude. i što mi je najgore bilo (i tu možda dam odentu pravo   :Grin:  ... samo da ovo ne pročita mama ju, popit će mi krv moju na slamčicu)... ništa mi nije bilo toliko opterećenje kao činjenica da mm čeka ispred sale da ga uvedu kad počne spinalna djelovati. i kad su vidjeli da spinalna kod mene neće uspjeti, morali su mi dati opću, a ja cijelo vrijeme njima govorim: molim vas, obavijestite mi muža, molim vas obavijestite mi muža, da zna što se dešava. i u tim trenucima sam mislila na njega, umjesto na sebe!!!   :Rolling Eyes:   :Grin:

----------


## Care Bear

Ja mislim da je carski diiiiivna stvar! Sve pet! Meni je spinalna bila super, važno je ležati 24 sata na ravnom i stvarno se držati toga. Dobivala analgetike, i kad god su mi ih ponudili ja uzela - ma zašto da me boli?!!!
Fragmin se dobija u rame, a u guzu ide za stezanje maternice. Ustvari, stalno te s nečim pikaju, vade krv i tako, tako da kad uđe sestra s injekcijom, već ti je svejedno. Meni dizanje nije bilo tragično - sve što vas snađe poslije carskog, znatno je manje od ijednog truda čini se meni. Meni je sve bilo ok, jedino prvi odlazak na WC je bio neugodan, i meni je piškiti prvi put nakon katetera bilo malo neugodno, ali ništa tragično, uistinu. 
Eto, ako ima još pitanja....
i p.s. sestra Olivera je pregenijalna!!!!!

----------


## Mima

Koja je to sestra Olivera? Jel ona crna?

----------


## sorciere

> i p.s. sestra Olivera je pregenijalna!!!!!


vodi si ju doma!   :Razz:

----------


## Mamasita

moja dva carska - nebo i zemlja.
prvi hitan carski u merkuru, pod opcom anestezijom, budjenje mi je bilo koma, imala sam osjecaj da se gusim i da cu umrijeti, rana me boljela 2 tjedna, bebu sam dobila na dojenje tek 3. dan, nisu mi dali nista za jesti do prve stolice, stalno su me necim pikali, vise se ni ne sjecam cime sve, rekli ne se tusirati do vadjenja konaca, pa sam se prala vlaznim maramicama i mokrim gazama.  :Rolling Eyes:  
drugi carski bio je u austriji, pod spinalnom. MM je bio samnom citavo vrijeme poroda. ubod spinalne mi je bio gadan, kao da su me pogodili u neki zivac, pa sam se sva stresla, cak mi se cini da sam malo i poskocila.  :Grin:   osjecaj dok su cupali bebu van nije mi bio nimalo lijep i ugodan, ali to kratko traje. od trenutka kada sam zacula prvi plac pa sve poslije toga bilo je super. MM je bio s malenim dok su ga pregledali i kupali, i vec za 20-ak minuta mi ga donio na prvo dojenje. ostali smo na promatranju jos dva sata i smjestili se u sobu. uopce se vise nismo odvajali. rez me uopce nije bolio, osim kod prvog dizanja, tusirala sam se odmah cim sam se digla (tamo preporucaju tusiranje reza i rez uopce nije prekriven bandazom, vec se fino lufta, prekriven samo mrezastim gacicama  :Grin:  ), odmah su mi ponudili i jelovnik da si izaberem dorucak rucak i veceru, a tek su me treci dan pitali jesam li imala stolicu i ponudili mi magnezij. (valjda ne trebam ni govoriti da sam nakon prvog poroda i onog izgladnjivanja i bolnicke dijete imala problema sa zatvorom, a nakon ovog drugog sam vec nekoliko sati nakon poroda jela, nikakvih problema sa stolicom. 
dva dana su me pikali u nogu protiv tromboze, treci dan ja odbila jer sam skoro cijeli dan setala. sljedece jutro sam isla doma. 
e da, imala sam dva dana nakon poroda nekakvu cudnu glavobolju koja se javljala samo u sjedecem polozaju i bila toliko jaka da nisam mogla micati glavom lijevo-desno dok bi sjedila. pomislila sam da je to od anestezije, ali mi je anesteziolog tvrdio da je od nekog zivca koji je u trudnoci bio pritisnut.

----------


## Danka_

ja sam isla na "hladnu sekciju", spinalna, sve je bilo dosta dobro, nekako sam sebe uvjerila da imam sve pod kontrolom i bila sam ushicena jer cu upoznati svog sina. kad su ga izvukli i pokazali, stvarno sam dozivjela nesto u glavi, neki val topline, ljubavi, radosti i euforije me preplavio cijelu. do kraja operacije, nakon sto su mi ga dali da ga poljubim i odnijeli, nisam prestajala trkeljati i smijati se. u jednom trenutku me doktor opomenuo jer se abdomen tresao pa mu je bilo tesko raditi   :Embarassed: 

a oporavak - nista posebno, brzo je proslo. jedina negativna stvar vezana za moju situaciju i to sto sam isla roditi carskim rezom jest to sto sam bila svjesna cinjenice da carski nije optimalan nacin rodjenja za dijete (i sve sto ide s tim), ali kad se mora, mora se  :Smile: 

iz nekih postova ovdje ispada da je veci problem par pikica nakon svega, nego operacija sama    :Laughing:  meni je to, kao dijabeticarki, bas smijesno.

----------


## iridana2666

I ja sam se tuširala odmah drugi dan jedino što mi je sestra odmah poslije promijenila kompresicu. A što se tiče prvog dana, dvije sestre su došle poslije ručka, donijele mi mali lavabo i čašu vode da si operem zube, oprale su mi lice ružinom vodicom, oprale me cijelu od pojasa na dole i promijenile donje rublje. I dolazile svakih pol sata ako ću kavu, čaj, vodu, sok....Anesteziolog je dolazio svaki dan po 2 puta (ta 2 dana što sam bila u bolnici) i doktor isto toliko i u međuvremenu zivkao sestre da pita kako sam....takve brige ni tretmana nema u našim rodilištima   :Sad:  
Joj kad se sjetim mog carskog odmah bi opet   :Grin:

----------


## Danka_

> I ja sam se tuširala odmah drugi dan jedino što mi je sestra odmah poslije promijenila kompresicu. A što se tiče prvog dana, dvije sestre su došle poslije ručka, donijele mi mali lavabo i čašu vode da si operem zube, oprale su mi lice ružinom vodicom, oprale me cijelu od pojasa na dole i promijenile donje rublje. I dolazile svakih pol sata ako ću kavu, čaj, vodu, sok....Anesteziolog je dolazio svaki dan po 2 puta (ta 2 dana što sam bila u bolnici) i doktor isto toliko i u međuvremenu zivkao sestre da pita kako sam....takve brige ni tretmana nema u našim rodilištima   
> Joj kad se sjetim mog carskog odmah bi opet


fali ti ruzina vodica...?     :Grin:

----------


## iridana2666

> iridana2666 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I ja sam se tuširala odmah drugi dan jedino što mi je sestra odmah poslije promijenila kompresicu. A što se tiče prvog dana, dvije sestre su došle poslije ručka, donijele mi mali lavabo i čašu vode da si operem zube, oprale su mi lice ružinom vodicom, oprale me cijelu od pojasa na dole i promijenile donje rublje. I dolazile svakih pol sata ako ću kavu, čaj, vodu, sok....Anesteziolog je dolazio svaki dan po 2 puta (ta 2 dana što sam bila u bolnici) i doktor isto toliko i u međuvremenu zivkao sestre da pita kako sam....takve brige ni tretmana nema u našim rodilištima   
> Joj kad se sjetim mog carskog odmah bi opet  
> 
> 
> fali ti ruzina vodica...?


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  mo'š mislit!!

----------


## single

> fali ti ruzina vodica...?


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  na to sam odvalila
ajde iridana idi se jos jednom okupati u ruzinu vodicu..i donesi srecicu doma

----------


## iridana2666

> Danka_ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> fali ti ruzina vodica...?    
> 
> 
>    na to sam odvalila
> ajde iridana idi se jos jednom okupati u ruzinu vodicu..i donesi srecicu doma


ovaj put bi ih pitala jasminovu, onak' za promjenu   :Grin:

----------


## single

he he...nije los izbor
ima li jos tko da ce roditi carskim?

----------


## mici85

u slucaju da je bebica dost vec od prosjeka, jel se moze "uzicati" doktora carski rez?
i ja i mm smo bili ogromne bebe a i nas malac je vec sad prevelik za svojih 28.tj.

----------


## single

> u slucaju da je bebica dost vec od prosjeka, jel se moze "uzicati" doktora carski rez?
> i ja i mm smo bili ogromne bebe a i nas malac je vec sad prevelik za svojih 28.tj.


nemam pojma kako je kod nas...probaj napisati u kojem rodilistu bis rodila pa ce ti se javiti one sa iskustvom
i u mom slucaju je beba bila velika, 4 kg 15 dana prije termina i na zadak i odmah naprave carski u italiji, ali ne znam kako je kod nas

----------


## Frida

Carski u Italiji ide za svašta, kaže moja seka "naruče te k'o na pregled"  :Rolling Eyes: .

Ne ulazim kada je zaista medicinski indiciran ali samo zadak ili samo velika beba to najčešće nisu :/.

----------


## lilamili

evo prijavljujem se za carski, ono što me više muči je to što mi je doc upravo rekla da će me hospitalizirat za mjesec dana radi poprečnog položaja bebe ( a tek sam u 28 tj. ) - jel to uvijek tako rade?

----------


## single

> Carski u Italiji ide za svašta, kaže moja seka "naruče te k'o na pregled" .
> 
> Ne ulazim kada je zaista medicinski indiciran ali samo zadak ili samo velika beba to najčešće nisu :/.


ma kazite vi sta hocete ja sam jako jako sretna da je u Italiji tako, istina je da te naruce kao na pregled i to mi je super, svatko ima svoje misljenje, nekome zadak nije indikacija za carski, meni i te kako je i ne ulazim u dublju raspravu, i jako sam zadovoljna da sam rodila carskim, i mali i ja smo poslije bili super

za mjesec dana ti je 15 dana prije termina? jelda? ako je isto su meni napravili, i da ti kazem oboje smo bili super(da pokucam)..i opet bih isto napravila i nista ne bih mjenjala

----------


## lilamili

ne znam jel se ovo pitanje odnosilo na mene ali termin mi je 05.07., ak je danas 11.04. a za mjesec dana 11.5 i tad me pošalju u bolnicu to znači da ću u bolnici bit skoro dva mjeseca :? , a baš mi je sinoć moja Emili rekla da ne želi da opet budem dugo kod doktora ( misli na to kad sam bila tjedan dana u bolnici na početku trudnoće radi krvarenja ), očajna sam

----------


## single

> ne znam jel se ovo pitanje odnosilo na mene ali termin mi je 05.07., ak je danas 11.04. a za mjesec dana 11.5 i tad me pošalju u bolnicu to znači da ću u bolnici bit skoro dva mjeseca :? , a baš mi je sinoć moja Emili rekla da ne želi da opet budem dugo kod doktora ( misli na to kad sam bila tjedan dana u bolnici na početku trudnoće radi krvarenja ), očajna sam


je, tebe sam pitala, zaistinu ti ne bih znala reci da zasto te tako ranije narucuju, ma mozda ce ti samo probati bebu okrenuti, jesu li ti spominjali tu opciju? meni su maloga probali okrenuti no bez uspijeha, 
stvarno ne znam sta bih ti rekla, jesi li pitala zasto, da li ces svoto vrijeme biti u bolnici i sve?
ja sam sve pitala sta me je zanimalo i dobivala uvijek objasnjenja za svaki korak

----------


## paid

Cure samo da vam javim da me neko vrijeme neće biti na forumu. trudna sam 37 plus 2, beba je danas procjenjena na 4200 g, još je na zadak. idem u ponedjeljak u bolnicu, pa šta bude. 

Malo sam tužna, ja bi još bila kući, nadam se da me neće puno držati do poroda.  pozdrav svima

----------


## single

> Cure samo da vam javim da me neko vrijeme neće biti na forumu. trudna sam 37 plus 2, beba je danas procjenjena na 4200 g, još je na zadak. idem u ponedjeljak u bolnicu, pa šta bude. 
> 
> Malo sam tužna, ja bi još bila kući, nadam se da me neće puno držati do poroda.  pozdrav svima


sretno!
javi kako je bilo, nis ne brini sve ce biti u redu

----------


## anchie76

Kad budete u prilici svakako vam preporucam da pogledate film "the business of being born"   :Smile:

----------


## lilamili

a možda sam je ja krivo shvatila ( možda je misla da ću bit hospitalizirana  četiri pet tjedana prije termina a ne za četri pet tjed.  :/  i to je neka razlika, iako mi je i to puno), to mi je rekla onak usput na izlazu tako da me uhvatila nespremnu, a što se tiče razloga prilično bitnu ulogu u tome ima i činjenica da sam i prvu curicu rodila na carski radi placente p. ( također zadak ) i to u 35 tj. zbog pucanja vodenjaka pa eto, samo me malo iznenadila, a možda se i beba okrene do drugog pregleda za tri tjedna   :Grin:  , ma neću paničarit, pripremit ću sve što treba pa šta bude bude

----------


## single

> Kad budete u prilici svakako vam preporucam da pogledate film "the business of being born"


kamo da ga pogledam?

----------


## anchie76

Pretpostavljam da si mislila "kako" da ga pogledam... Pa valjda ce se prikazivati jednom i kod nas   :Smile:    Nada umire zadnja   :Laughing:

----------


## Deaedi

> Kad budete u prilici svakako vam preporucam da pogledate film "the business of being born"


Bilo je nešto na youtube, ali nije bio dugacak, pa ne znam da li mislimo na isti..onako, kraci, brza izmjena kadrova, kao neka reklama (anti reklama), nije bas dokumentarac, nego onako vise kao nabacivanje nekih recenica nakon nekih kadrova...ne znam da li je to... 
(ako je, nije me se bas bio dojmio  :?  )

----------


## Marsupilami

> a možda sam je ja krivo shvatila ( možda je misla da ću bit hospitalizirana  četiri pet tjedana prije termina a ne za četri pet tjed.  :/  i to je neka razlika, iako mi je i to puno), to mi je rekla onak usput na izlazu tako da me uhvatila nespremnu, a što se tiče razloga prilično bitnu ulogu u tome ima i činjenica da sam i prvu curicu rodila na carski radi placente p. ( također zadak ) i to u 35 tj. zbog pucanja vodenjaka pa eto, samo me malo iznenadila, a možda se i beba okrene do drugog pregleda za tri tjedna   , ma neću paničarit, pripremit ću sve što treba pa šta bude bude



U principu kada se zena priprema za drugi carski prima se u bolnicu mjesec dana prije termina na "promatranje".
U biti ne rade nista osim svakodnevnog CTG-a i mjerenja tlaka.
E sada ne znam zasto je prvi puta bio carski ali ako razlog nije bio medicinske prirode tj eklampsija ili nesto sto moze ugroziti tvoj zivot ili zivot djeteta nego npr. uska zdjelica ili zadak onda se ta hospitalizacija moze odbiti.

Ja sam imala tri carska i za zadnja dva sam to promatranje odbila, narucili su me za operaciju i ja sam samo dosla dan ranije na pripremu   :Wink:  
Kod mene se radi o jako uskoj zdjelici i velikim bebama (4,5 kg)

----------


## Marsupilami

Htjedoh reci "ovisi zbog cega je bio prvi carski" a ne "zasto je bio"   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## lilamili

ma već sam sama sebi dosadna stalno se neš žalim, prvi carski je bio radi placenta previa ( predležeća posteljica ), e sad, ja uz to imam i septum rodnice ( ili kako je ja iz šale nazivam dupla rodnica ) tako da to uvelike otežava vaginalni porod, ovaj put nasreću nije predležeća posteljica ali je zadak i to poprečni položaj a u kombinaciji sa septumom rodnice pretpostavljam da bi to mogao biti problem, meni je samo jako žao što taj septum nisam maknula prije druge trudnoće ( doktorica je rekla da to nije nužno a ja jednostavno nisam o tome dublje razmišljala )

----------


## sorciere

> Pretpostavljam da si mislila "kako" da ga pogledam... Pa valjda ce se prikazivati jednom i kod nas     Nada umire zadnja


sva sreća - mi NE živimo u americi,  pa nećemo puno izgubiti zbog negledanja NJIHOVOG biznisa   :Grin:  .

----------


## sorciere

> Cure samo da vam javim da me neko vrijeme neće biti na forumu. trudna sam 37 plus 2, beba je danas procjenjena na 4200 g, još je na zadak. idem u ponedjeljak u bolnicu, pa šta bude. 
> 
> Malo sam tužna, ja bi još bila kući, nadam se da me neće puno držati do poroda.  pozdrav svima


paid, sve će biti u redu   :Love:   :Heart:  ... meni nije bilo tako strašno u bolnici   :Wink:  ... našla sam si društvo - jednu trudnicu koja je čuvala trudnoću. toliko sam ju nasmijavala, da joj je beba taj tjedan narasla dvostruko   :Laughing:  ... 

tvoja je čist solidna! toliko sam i ja imala kad sam se rodila   :Grin:  ...

----------


## lilamili

a nažalost hospitalizaciju nemogu odbit iz savjesti da ne bi nešto pošlo po zlu jer sva sreća i prvu trudnoću sam bila hospitalizirana par dana prije nego mi je puko vodenjak zbog krvarenja i manjka plodove vode i da nisam bila hospitalizirana  ne bi bilo dobro jer je i meni i bebi tlak naglo padao čim su počeli trudovi i iako su me mislili pustiti da čekam do jutra za carski ( a i bio je praznik ) morali su me hitno operirat, ma šta se mora nije teško samo nisam očekivala/znala da će me poslat u bolnicu tak rano

----------


## sorciere

lilamili, ne znam zašto bi te držali dva mjeseca... nazovi doktoricu, i pitaj - jer ju nisi dobro razumjela. ili navrati do nje, i još jednom popričaj. 

bolje je sad rasčistit stvari, i ne opterećivati se nečim što možda uopće nije točno.   :Kiss:

----------


## mama courage

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kad budete u prilici svakako vam preporucam da pogledate film "the business of being born"  
> 
> 
> Bilo je nešto na youtube, ali nije bio dugacak, pa ne znam da li mislimo na isti..onako, kraci, brza izmjena kadrova, kao neka reklama (anti reklama), nije bas dokumentarac, nego onako vise kao nabacivanje nekih recenica nakon nekih kadrova...ne znam da li je to... 
> (ako je, nije me se bas bio dojmio  :?  )



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DgLf8hHMgo

jel to ? to je samo trailer.... u tom fazonu ide još sigurno punih sat i nešto   :Laughing:  jel se spominje odent? mislim ako se one spominje, onda mi ne pada na pamet gledati!   :Grin:  

ako je, a pretpostavljam da je, shvaćam zašto rode svršavaju na filmčić.   :Razz:   :Grin:   :Rolling Eyes: 




> prvi carski je bio radi placenta previa ( predležeća posteljica ),


pih, kao da je to razlog za carski.   :Rolling Eyes:  




> e sad, ja uz to imam i septum rodnice ( ili kako je ja iz šale nazivam dupla rodnica )


ma daj, pa to nije ništa.




> tako da to uvelike otežava vaginalni porod,


lažu te, žele samo profitirati na tvojoj rodnici. 




> ali je zadak i to poprečni položaj a u kombinaciji sa septumom rodnice


ma, to nije ništa. pis of kejk.




> pretpostavljam da bi to mogao biti problem,


ček da se oglase stručnjakinje, vidjet ćeš da to neće biti nikakav problem.




> ( doktorica je rekla da to nije nužno a ja jednostavno nisam o tome dublje razmišljala )


opet doktorica! kud god se okreneš, one nešto pametuju!!!

----------


## lilamili

ma nije da se opterećujem ( puno ) al baš me zanimalo da li je to uobičajeno, al očito kad jednom nešto krene po zlu bolje je za drugi put da je sve malo sigurnije i provjerenije, uostalom i ja želim izgurati trudnoću što bliže terminu jer je to za bebu bolje tak da ak je potrebno da ležim u bolnici onda ću ležat a moji doma nek se snađu nekak bez mene, idući pregled mi je za tri tjedna pa ćemo vidjet, hvala na podršci, nekak mi je lakše kad čujem da nisam jedina, najviše me živcira to što kad god nekome kažem da sam prvi put rodila na carski gleda me kao da sam platila da me se reže ( i kao da sam ja to htjela )  a nije tako, ja bih najsretnija bila da imam urednu trudnoću ( bez krvarenja i sličnih gluparija ), da je s bebom sve u najboljem redu, da rodim vaginalno u terminu ... al tko mene pita

----------


## mama courage

edit:
_
ako se on ne spominje..._

u međuvremenu na drugom topicu vidjeh da bez njega nije moglo.   :Grin:  kako sam sretna!   :Love:   odent rulez!

----------


## lilamili

:Mad:  mama courage
tek sam sad vidla tvoj post, ne kužim sad se osjećam pomalo glupavo, daj mi samo pojasni zašto misliš da placenta previa ( potpuna of course ) nije indikacija za carski ?, zar sam toliko krivo informirana?! ( mislim čitala sam po internetu ), a što se tiče septuma u rodnici ja se slažem da se vjerojatno može i bez carskog ( sadašnja doc. mi je rekla da on jednostavno pukne pri porodu ) ali se bojim i da bi vaginalan porod zaista mogao biti rizičan  kako za mene tako i za bebu, sad sam u dilemi, nemam komentara

----------


## sorciere

> gleda me kao da sam platila da me se reže


kolko ja znam - uglavnom bogataši plaćaju da ih se reže   :Grin:  ! 

nemoj im otkriti koliki ti je bankovni račun, nek se žderu!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## sorciere

> mama courage
> tek sam sad vidla tvoj post, ne kužim sad se osjećam pomalo glupavo, daj mi samo pojasni zašto misliš da placenta previa ( potpuna of course ) nije indikacija za carski ?, zar sam toliko krivo informirana?! ( mislim čitala sam po internetu ), a što se tiče septuma u rodnici ja se slažem da se vjerojatno može i bez carskog ( sadašnja doc. mi je rekla da on jednostavno pukne pri porodu ) ali se bojim i da bi vaginalan porod zaista mogao biti rizičan  kako za mene tako i za bebu, sad sam u dilemi, nemam komentara


ma mc se šaliiiiiiiiii....   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## lilamili

:Sad:  sve je super al ja nemam para za carski a i da imam ne vidim razlog zašto bi plaćala za nešto što mi više šteti nego koristi u slučaju da je trudnoća uredna i da nema nekih većih smetnji, zar želite reći da ak doktori kažu da sam za carski da ja mogu reć da neću? ( i možebit dovesti sebe i svoje djete u rizik )

----------


## lilamili

šta da drugo radim nego da se   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   sama sebi, stvarno ste me namagarčile 
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## lilamili

:Crying or Very sad:  ponekad se osjećam kao defekt zbog svega

----------


## mama courage

lilamili... sorc ti je odgovorila.   :Kiss:  

no, mali disklejmer, bez želje da se opravdam ili da se ulizujem, samo malo objašnjenje da mi i pored naših (skoro pa) dijametralno suprotnih stavova u vezi prirodnog poroda nije bila namjera nikoga vrijeđati. fakat nije.  :/ 

stoga se svima koje sam dolje navedenom rečenicom uvrijedila..



> shvaćam zašto rode svršavaju na filmčić.


iskreno ispričavam. pretjerala sam u šali i u rječniku. a od šale mi je ipak bitnija rasprava, jer zbog toga smo i tu. zato, sorry iskreno, pa tko mi povjeruje, povjeruje. mea culpa.

----------


## mama courage

> ak doktori kažu da sam za carski da ja mogu reć da neću? ( i možebit dovesti sebe i svoje djete u rizik )


naravno da možeš. carski je operacija za koju je potrebna tvoja suglasnost.





> ponekad se osjećam kao defekt zbog svega


sve smo mi _defektne_, zato i jesmo na ovom topicu.  :Love:  ne opterećuj se time!

----------


## sorciere

o, ne! ja nisam defektna   :No-no:  , a na ovom topiku sam zato što ima žena koje se baš tako osjećaju - zbog nametnutog osjećaja krivnje - jer su rodile carskim rezom.

----------


## lilamili

ma ok je sve, malo sam naivna ( a valjda se podsvjesno osjećam krivo što sam bila i vjerojatno ponovo idem na carski )
unatoč svoj mojoj defektnosti ( onoj vidljivoj samo ginićima ) ipak sam sretna jer sam oba puta ostala trudna kad sam to htjela i to iz prvog pokušaja a i doma imam savršeno zdravu četverogodišnjakinju ( koja nema nikakvih maminih nesavršenosti na sebi i u sebi )  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## marta

> lilamili prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ak doktori kažu da sam za carski da ja mogu reć da neću? ( i možebit dovesti sebe i svoje djete u rizik )
> 
> 
> naravno da možeš. carski je operacija za koju je potrebna tvoja suglasnost.


Ima samo jedan detalj, a to je da je poprecni polozaj UVIJEK indikacija za carski. Ako ti dijete ledjima lezi na cerviksu, onda ga ne mozes nikako roditi vaginalno. Jedino sto mozes u smislu "prirodnosti" takvog porodjaja je pricekat da dobijes trudove, opet u dogovoru s doktorima. 

Moram priznati da mi je i ta ideja da radjas sa septumom u rodnici, malo cudna. OK, nemam pojma koliko ti je septum, ali ideja da ti to puca i krvari u porodu mi je vrlo upitna.

MC, zeni si uvalila zbunjozu, ne znam sta ti je to trebalo, mislim, nije ni meni bilo smijesno, a ja se cesto blesavo cerekam na sve i svasta.  :/

----------


## lilamili

MC, zeni si uvalila zbunjozu, ne znam sta ti je to trebalo, mislim, nije ni meni bilo smijesno, a ja se cesto blesavo cerekam na sve i svasta

- već sam mislila da sam naletila na krivu temu ( nisam čitala iz početka ) pa da sam upala među protivnike carskog

moram priznat da sam se zablenula kad mi je doktorica rekla da bi mogla rodit vaginalno i da taj septum nije indikacija za carski jer mene i sam pregled boli do ludila i ta ista doktorica koja mi je prije rekla da mi taj septum niš ne smeta i da ga maknem samo ak meni smeta za spolne odnose ( ja i mm se već navikli i imamo položaje koji mi ne smetaju naravno ) sad na svakom pregledu ( kad mi gura ono željezo unutra   :Evil or Very Mad:  ) i vidi da jedva izdržim od boli ( a inače stvarno imam visok prag boli ) galami da zašto nisam dala to operirat :?

----------


## sova

Vidim da  je većini ovdje carski bio ko izlet u prirodu  :Smile:  . Ja se ne mogu pohvaliti zapravo da sam išta odradila lako i bezbolno. Totalno sam se oporavila tek nakon 3 mjeseca, ovo povremeno zatezanje i svrbež ožiljka ne računam. Doslovno sam opet učila hodati. Carski je bio planiran, tako da sam imala vremena pripremiti se. Iskreno, bojim se sljedećeg poroda i nadam se da će biti vaginalno. Neću u detalje da ne obeshrabrim buduće carice. A slažem se s vama koji kažete da je sve u glavi i treba se doooobro pripremiti psihički pa će se sve lakše podnijeti, a tako je uostalom sa svime u životu.

----------


## sorciere

o, sova - žao mi je što su ti iskustva tako loša   :Kiss:  ... ali i kod vaginalnih poroda možeš pročitati kako su neke žene imale traumatična iskustva...   :Sad:  

što se tiče izleta u prirodu - taj dio mi je stresniji od cr-a   :Laughing:  ... bojim se bubica i mušica, svega što leti, plazi, gmiže, hoda (na puno nogu)...  :/

----------


## maria71

> o, ne! ja nisam defektna   , a na ovom topiku sam zato što ima žena koje se baš tako osjećaju - zbog nametnutog osjećaja krivnje - jer su rodile carskim rezom.


neke žene su dopustile da im netko nametne osjećaj krivice.

to je njihov izbor.

ja se ne osjećam krivom ni defketnom ni manje ženom ni manje majkom....

ja sam ja ,tko k meni tko od mene  :Grin:

----------


## sova

> to se tiče izleta u prirodu - taj dio mi je stresniji od cr-a


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
logika mi je- bolje vaginalni jer tu ne znam što me čeka, a kod carskog znam i  :/ . Al sve se to izdrži glavno da su nam bebice žive i zdrave!

----------


## Ancica

> ... ali i kod vaginalnih poroda možeš pročitati kako su neke žene imale traumatična iskustva...


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## sorciere

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ... ali i kod vaginalnih poroda možeš pročitati kako su neke žene imale traumatična iskustva...


tebi je npr. ovo smiješno? meni nije! 




> Mene su doslovce izmasakrirali, mislila sam napisati svoju priču s poroda ali ne želim plašiti sadašnje i buduće trudnice. 
> 
> Možete zamisliti kako se sve zakompliciralo na porodu kada se oko mene stvorio tim od oko desetak liječnika i ostalog osoblja, a na kraju me porodio profesor (šef ginekologije) u 3 ujutro, hvala Bogu da je bio dežuran. kada sam vidjela bebu sa velikim hematomom na glavici nisam znala jel plačem od sreće ili gorčine i tuge jer su mi skoro unakazali dijete. 
> a napominjem da sam imala 100 posto rednu i kontroliranu trudnoću, a na porod sam išla puna optimizma i s vjerom u naše doktore. 
> 
> nakon poroda imala sam tlak 50:30, dobila pet vrečica transfuzije, a o količini infuzije da i ne govorim. a ne želim ni komentirati kolko sam rezana.

----------


## lilamili

8) ne osjećam se ja defektnom zato što sam rodila na carski već zbog svih razloga zbog kojih je do toga došlo, također mislim da se ne treba posebno psihički pripremati na carski ( primjetila sam da cure koje su bile naručene na carski su imale popriličnih problema s tlakom što bi se više približavao dogovoreni termin ), meni je sve ispalo nekako na brzinu tako da se nisam ni snašla, nisam se stigla ni prepasti, a što se tiče bolova da bili su grozni prvi dan ( pravi horor ) a ni idućih tjedan dana mi nije bilo puno bolje jer su me cure u sobi stalno nasmijavale ( da ne pričam o višesatnom izdajanju svaki dan ), ipak bila sam toliko obuzeta s bebom da nisam ni stigla previše misliti na bol, bilo mi je najvažnije da što prije izađe iz inkubatora, da odemo doma, da se bacim na normalno dojenje, da beba ima dosta mlijeka, čak me ni šavovi nisu pretjerano svrbili ni išta slično, sve u svemu lijepo iskustvo osim činjenice da je to ipak operacija i maltretiranje maternice

----------


## sorciere

> 8) ne osjećam se ja defektnom zato što sam rodila na carski već zbog svih razloga zbog kojih je do toga došlo,


lilamili - ne vidim *apsolutno nikakav razlog* zbog kojeg bi se ti trebala osjećati "defektno". to što ne pripadaš većini - ne mora biti defekt.

ja npr. imam dvije slezene   :Grin:  . većina ljudi ima samo jednu   :Laughing:

----------


## lilamili

a znate kakvi su ljudi, kad me netko pita zašto ovo ili zašto ono ja obilazim temu jer mi je neugodno reć da imam dvorogu maternicu ( kod koje se upravo i događa češće da je beba zadak, poprečno, placenta p. prijevremeni porod i sl. ), i još uz to i septum u rodnici - čak ni tati nisam rekla za to a vidim da se i moja  mama osjeća krivom iako i ja i ona znamo da nije ona kriva isto što nije nitko kriv kad se rodi djete s bilo kojom drugom manom 
hvala što ste mi dali malo samopouzdanja da ne gledam na to kao na nešto nenormalno, malo sam skrenula s teme znam al ipak  :Kiss:

----------


## sorciere

> a znate kakvi su ljudi


ja sam pristalica cijepljenja   :Grin:  . pa sam se cijepila protiv takvih   :Laughing:  ...

----------


## Ancica

> Ancica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  sorciere prvotno napisa
> ...


Ne. Ti si mi smijesna.

----------


## mama courage

> a znate kakvi su ljudi, kad me netko pita zašto ovo ili zašto ono ja obilazim temu jer mi je neugodno reć da imam dvorogu maternicu


ma bona, na ovom topicu se hvalimo sve koje imamo dvorogu maternicu. pa to ti je sad in.   :Grin:  women power x 2!!!   :Wink:   :Kiss:

----------


## sorciere

> Ne. Ti si mi smijesna.


kad sam mijenjala kompjuter, kolega mi je snimio sve dokumente na jedan cd. između ostalog - i kopije mailova koje si mi pisala prije nekih 4-5 godina, i slučajno ih pronašla ovih dana... 

stoga me ovaj tvoj komentar ne čudi, ne iznenađuje, i ne dira. 

on je sažeta priča - o tebi.

----------


## aurora8

> Ja se ne mogu pohvaliti zapravo da sam išta odradila lako i bezbolno. Totalno sam se oporavila tek nakon 3 mjeseca, ovo povremeno zatezanje i svrbež ožiljka ne računam. Doslovno sam opet učila hodati.


tako i ja.

bilo mi je sve skupa dosta traumatično. 
osim bolova (bolilo je kad bih se pomakla iz ležećeg položaja, pa nisam dodatno tražila analgetik) valjda najgora stvar mi je bila stavljanje urinarnog katetera. 
od te boli nisam mogla doći k sebi dok me nisu uspavali. a stavili su mi kateter na odjelu prije op. 
s tim mjehurom sam imala problema valjda mjesec dana nakon cr. jaka bol kod mokrenja, ali ne kao znak upale. joj, što sam sama sebi bila jadna.
inače, rez mi izgleda odlično, vađenje onog jednog produžnog šava ni malo ne boli, ionako je to područje utrnuto.
ustajanje je bilo teško, ali sam se trudila ustajat i hodat, držeći se za trbuh.
gaćice-steznik sam nosila 4 mjeseca i on mi je omogućio funkcioniranje.
muž je bio sa mnom kod kuće ukupno 5 dana nakon izlaska iz bolnice, a svekrva radi. 
dakle, bila sam sama s djetetom iza toga (MM radi od jutra do mraka). bez steznika to ne bih mogla.
inače, nisam ležalački tip, pa nisam ležala nego se normalno kretala po kući, naravno, jako usporeno. osim brige oko bebe nisam po kući ništa radila.

neka nikoga ne uplaši ovo moje iskustvo. to je moj doživljaj cr (jedne žene u godinama 8))
ja sam sretna što sam rodila cr i postala majka zdrave skorojednogodišnjakinje  :Zaljubljen:  !
možda bih bila spremnija na to što me čekalo, da sam znala da ću tako roditi.

i nemam problema ni sa kakvim osjećajem krivnje što nisam rodila vaginalno. to mi ama baš ni u jednom trenu nije palo na pamet, niti neće.

----------


## sorciere

aurora8, sam kateter nije strašan. vjerojatno je problem u osobi koja ga stavlja.

moja kikica ga je jednom dobila za pretragu, i prije samog stavljanja - uletio je doktor i izvikao se na tehničara, jer da kateter nije s nečim premazao da ga lakše stavi... pa pretpostavljam da je bilo neugodnih slučajeva - jer je dok vrebao iza vrata...  :? 

nas "velike" očito manje paze.   :Mad:  

možda i ovo pomogne curama koje trebaju roditi carskim, da pitaju za detalje oko stavljanja katetera...

----------


## mama courage

> možda i ovo pomogne curama koje trebaju roditi carskim, da pitaju za detalje oko stavljanja katetera...


ja bih u svakom slučaju pitala jel moguće (a mislim da je) staviti kateter nakon što se primi anestezija.

----------


## pino

Evo jednog friskog iskustva s carskim prije 6 dana. Plan je bio VBAC. Plan nije uspio... Evo kako je bilo: 

Subota (tocno na termin):
9 ujutro - odlazi dio cepa
1 popodne - pocinje mi curit plodna voda (i nastavit ce pomalo curit sve do kraja) i dobijam trudove svake 2-3 minute neposredno nakon toga, traju po 45 sekundi - malo mi cudno kako tako brzo postaju tako cesti, zurimo kuci (bili smo u ducanu dosta daleko), nemam jos ni spremljenu torbu
4 popodne - dolazimo u bolnicu, sestra me gleda, nisam otvorena UOPCE; nastavljam se setati po hodniku i skakati po lopti ali trudovi postaju sve jaci i jaci
9 navecer - dobivam epiduralnu (ne mogu vise izdrzati te bolove, da su bar malo rjedji, ali ovako stvarno ne mogu), trudovi jaki ali malo saraju, cas 2 cas 4 minute, otvorena oko 3cm
11 navecer - otvorena 6-7cm, daje mi nadu da cu se ipak otvoriti u dogledno vrijeme
Raj od 9 navecer do 2 po noci, nista ne boli i uspijevam se odmoriti

Nedjelja:
- Budim se oko 2 ujutro, pocinju me bolit ledja
- Ostatak noci bolovi postaju sve jaci. Ta tocka na ledjima ne popusta I ne ovisi o trudovima a ne mogu se dignut na noge zbog epiduralne, trazim bolju pozu na krevetu, bezuspjesno. U medjuvremenu pocinjem osjecati bolove od kontrakcija al mi sestra u to gluho doba noci ne moze pomoc. Stalno pitam kad ce stic moj doktor
- 7 ujutro dolazi doktor ja trazim da mi okonca agoniju na najbrzi nacin jer vise ne mogu. Pojacali mi epiduralnu i opet sve super; otvorena 8-9 cm; trudovi saraju 2-5 minuta kako kada
- jedna zena bila na indukciji bezuspjesno, ici ce na carski prije mene. Odlucujemo probat vidjet ako se mogu otvorit do kraja i ipak imati VBAC; doktor kaze da mi je uspio skinut membranu kod pregleda i da sam sad skroz otvorena
- uspijem odspavat do 9:30 ujutro  i malo se odmoriti. Dolazi nova dezurna doktorica (moj doktor dezuran do 8 ujutro), pregledava i kaze da je gore cerviks nestao ali na donjoj strani nije i da ga je ostalo. Dolazi doktor (ostao je par sati duze na dezurstvu zbog mene) kaze da se slaze da nije sve otislo i da je bebino lice postavljeno transversalno tj glava je prema dolje ali lice je u stranu a ne prema dolje (tj. nije anterior occiput position). Nisam skroz otvorena, trudovi neredoviti, transversala - mozemo pokusat gurat ali gledamo na jedno barem dva sata bez ikakvih garancija za uspjeh... Rekoh dosta mi je bilo 20 sati pokusavanja, od cega 15 sati u bolovima... Carski!
- 10:21 ujutro cujem plac i vidim svoju malu slatkicu br. 2  :Love: 

Oporavak nakon operacije (koja je bila u nedjelju ujutro): 
- digla se prvi put na noge nakon 12 sati bez pomoci
- ponedjeljak ujutro (24 sata nakon operacije) otisla sama na zahod
- utorak navecer setam po dugackom hodniku kad me sele u drugu sobu
- srijeda ujutro idemo kuci (72 sata nakon operacije)
- srijeda navecer kuham veceru
- cetvrtak navecer dajem instrukcije
- petak idem u kupovinu u supermarket
- subota funkcioniram skoro pa posve normalno - isla na rasprodaju, pa jos u drugi kupovni centar, pa imamo generalku kod kuce - je naporno, jesam umorna, ali nije nista strasno

Moje iskustvo: carski + oporavak = pjesma u usporedbi s onim sto mu je prethodilo...

----------


## rvukovi2

ajme pino, ti si stvarno u turbo formi  :Smile: 


 :Love:  , ja nisam bila u takvoj formi ni nakon vaginalnog poroda (ruptura vag.).

----------


## ina33

I ja sam imala carski - od samog carskog (rezanja, šava itd.) sam se dobro oporavila, ništa me ne boli, stala već u stare jeans hlače, za šav me komplimentavalo da je super i s njim nikakvih problema, jedva ga i osjetim, ali moja je trudnoća bila opterećena uro i ginoinfektima i onda je kateter odigrao ključnu ulogu u guranju ešerihije na više, do bubrega - i s tim se još mučim.

----------


## sorciere

ešerihija je gadna stvar   :Sad:   ...

kikica ju je vukla godinama (imala je malo udubljenje u bubregu), ali otkad je doktorica rekla da to treba "ispirati" i neka pije puno vode - stvar se smirila....

vodu kupujem u bocama... ova iz pipe nas je napuhavala ko žabe  :? ... 

voda naravno nije lijek za EC, ali veće količine definitivno pomažu.

----------


## leonisa

> aurora8, sam kateter nije strašan. vjerojatno je problem u osobi koja ga stavlja.


s ovim cu se sloziti.
od uvijek sam imala fobiju od katetera i prvi put sam ga iskusila na ginekoloskom stolu kad sam zbog povracanja i dehidracije zavrsila na hitnoj. kako sam rekla da ne mogu dati sad uzorak urina, povracam bez prestanka skoro 12h, doktor je rekao ddobro, i bez upozorenja mi stavio kateter i stisnuo mjehur.
proklonjala sam sve zive i nezive, psovala i klela.....

sljedeci put je bilo netom prije zahvata i vise sam se strasila katetera kojeg cu dobit u sobi u kojoj lezi 6 cura i jos ih 4 sjedi za stolom i ceka da ih se rasporedi i kako cu sa njime u ruci prosetati pola bolnice i popet se do sale.
no taj put je stvarno bilo bezbolno. taj put mi je stavljala babica a ne doktor. ne da me nije bolilo vec mi nije bilo ni nelagodno. vise me smetalo to ponizavanje pred publikom.
ali ajde, barem su imali nestasicu zelenih papirnatih kuta pa sam, koliko sam mogla, dostojanstveno u svojoj spavacici prosla krcatu cekaonicu, pola bolnice i lift, za razliku od planirang- u prozirnoj zelenoj kuti koja je svima na trbuhu premala pa zapravo hodas bolnicom gola drzeci svoj kateter i infuziju u rukama.....  :Sad:

----------


## sorciere

:shock:  pa kaj te nisu odvezli? mene jesu. iskrcali su me ispred sale.

----------


## leonisa

ma kaki.

nisu me vozali na UZV kad sam bila prikopcana na pumpu prepara, pa su se doktori ljutili, sta ce tada. (ok, nakon ljutnje su me odgurali cak 2 puta na uzv, od toga jednom u krevetu i jednom u kolicima)

nikog nisu vozili. mislim da su jednu jer joj je skocio tlak pa su ju par dana prije odfurali "gore".

----------


## sorciere

uf, eto još jedne stvari na koju treba obratiti pažnju   :Wink:  . 

ne dozvoliti da vas "šetaju" na porod.

----------


## nadalina3x

Ja sam sada 33+5 i nosim blizance. S obzirom da su oboje na zadak doc mi je najavio mogućnost carskog. Ima li ko friška iskustva sa carskim u splitskom rodilištu? Moj mi je doc rekao da će me od 35-36 tj. poslat na ležanje u bolnicu pa do carskog. Nije mi jasno kad se oni odluči da naprave taj carski ako nemam trudove i ne pukne mi plodna voda.

----------


## aurora8

> aurora8, sam kateter nije strašan. vjerojatno je problem u osobi koja ga stavlja.


da, slažem se da je to vrlo važno, kao i za mnoge druge stvari.

i, stvarno se ne mogu sjetiti da li je umočila vrh katetera u parafinsko ulje (to je ta gusta tekućina u koju se obaveno uroni vrh k. prije nego se aplicira da lakše klizi kroz mokraćnu cijev) ili nije  :? . možda je u tome bila stvar.
možda sam i ja bila prenapeta, stisnuta, a ne opuštena, a nisu mi dali vremena ni pola minute za to, a bilo ga je.
"sad ću vam staviti kateter" i to je bilo sve.
kao da sam to već sto puta probala.

*mama courage*



> ja bih u svakom slučaju pitala jel moguće (a mislim da je) staviti kateter nakon što se primi anestezija.


da, i ja preporučam pitati.

----------


## iridana2666

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> aurora8, sam kateter nije strašan. vjerojatno je problem u osobi koja ga stavlja.
> 
> 
> da, slažem se da je to vrlo važno, kao i za mnoge druge stvari.
> 
> i, stvarno se ne mogu sjetiti da li je umočila vrh katetera u parafinsko ulje (to je ta gusta tekućina u koju se obaveno uroni vrh k. prije nego se aplicira da lakše klizi kroz mokraćnu cijev) ili nije  :? . možda je u tome bila stvar.
> ...


meni su ga stavili tik pred operaciju, kad je spinalna već debelo djelovala

----------


## Goge

Meni su kateter stavili nakon što su mi dali anesteziju (spinalni blok). Ležala sam u bolnici 11 dana i dobivala sam preventivno antibiotik Ketocef. Dva dana nakon što su me skinuli s antibiotika dobila sam temperaturu - u urinu je izolirana E.coli 50 000 životinjica. Ja sam imala sreće pa mi je ešerihija prošla nakon jedne ture Ceporexa.

Koliko dugo se nakon carskog treba čuvati težih poslova (ne mislim na kopanje nego na podizanje starijeg djeteta, nošenje mokrog veša i sl.)? Da li je netko dobio upute o oporavku. Ja sam uz carski imala i histerektomiju, ne znam da li to produljuje oporavak ili je ista stvar.

----------


## ivana7997

histerektomiju? ajme, zasto?

----------


## sorciere

nadalina - u bolnici prate stanje bebica, i na temelju toga odlučuju. u slučaju da beba dobiva manje kisika, ili uoče nešto drugo što bi moglo naštetiti - dobivaš termin. ne bubaju ga napamet, bar ne u slučajevima koje ja znam. 


goge - sve je individualno. na odlasku te obično upozore na period u kojem moraš biti posebno pažljiva.

----------


## Goge

> histerektomiju? ajme, zasto?


Placenta previja totalna + accreta tj. urasla u stijenku maternice. Jako jako rijetko i zato je bolje ne razmišljati o tome.

----------


## Mima

I meni su napravili histerektomiju, jer mi je maternica rupturirala.
Upute o oporavku - khm - pa, nisam nikakve dobila. Ali što ja znam, nisam niti dizala neke teže terete, samo Leu koja je imala dve i pol kile   :Grin:  i to tek nakon pet tjedana, kad je došla doma. Do tada ništa nisam radila, osim što sam se išla izdajati u bolnicu.

----------


## sorciere

mima - kak ti nisu rekli?  :? 

meni su rekli da ne smijem ništa dizati, naprezati se, vježbati, itd.. kroz neko vrijeme (ne sjećam se više koliko dugo). 

dobila sam i upute kako previjati ranu, paziti da se nešto ne inficira (i kako izgleda ako nije u redu)...

----------


## mama courage

ne smije se pola godine teško dizati... ono smiješ možda kilu, al stvarno ništa više! i to bi bilo to. nisam nosila svoje dijete.  ma već pola litre.... (coca cole), jogurt i nekoliko toast-a mi je bilo teško za nositi. užasno sam se brzo umarala. čak i kod pričanja, ostajala bez daha. (recimo baš prvih-dva dana kad bih s nekim razgovarala na telefon).

----------


## Mima

A možda su i rekli, tko bi se toga sjećao, nisu mi baš misli bile usmjerene u tom smjeru kad sam išla iz bolnice. Osim toga, imala sam ja i prije ginekološku operaciju pa sam generalno znala kako se treba ponašati.

----------


## Goge

Ni meni nisu ništa rekli, zato i pitam.

----------


## Goge

I moj Franko je imao 2,5 kg i čim su me prebacili sa intezivne u rodilište bio je sa mnom cijelo vrijeme. To znači da mi nitko nije pomagao, nego sam ga sama nosila. A nitko nije niti spominjao da ga ne bih smjela dizati.
Sada se osjećam dovoljno jakom, ali sam oprezna - ne želim se zeznuti nekim krivim potezom. Ležala sam dva mjeseca u bolnici, sa dvoje male dječice doma ne želim riskirati još jedan odlazak u bolnicu.

----------


## sorciere

ja sam došla doma 7 dana nakon poroda, i odmah sam se dizala previjati bebu. 

mjesec dana je bila stara kod mene - a onda zbrisala. nakon toga sam sve radila sama.

----------


## Mima

Pa čuj, normalno da ćeš dizati bebu, nego što ćeš s njom.
MM je izuzetno dugo bio doma kad je Lea došla iz bolnice jer mu je doktor dao bolovanja za njegu člana obitelji, a onda još i direktor tjedan ili dva slobodno, ali nakon tog perioda je naravno morao ići raditi i onda sam ja bila sama sa Leom. Ne da sam ju dizala nego smo išli na vježbe pa sam ju i vrtila i vježbala i bejbi hendlala na sve načine   :Grin:  
Bake nam se baš nisu iskazale u pravilnom rukovanju sa bebom.

----------


## single

ma ja mislim da smijes dizati bebicu i tako..ne da ces je nositi po cijele dane ali malo je mozes drzati, ja sam imala strucu od 4 kg i bez problema ga dizala i sve oko njega obavljala....samo ne razumijem kod sorci kakvo to previjanje rane?..meni su za 5 dana skinuli savove i to je to, ostavili mi odozgora gazu da mi roba ne nadrazuje , a nakon mjesec dana mazes sa gelom da oziljak postane manje vidljiv

dali su mi samo upute za njegu pupka kod malog, no cim smo dosli doma mu je pao, pa sam se spasila toga jer nije bilo bas lijepo za vidjeti, meni se4 cinilo kao da boli...

----------


## leonisa

ja sam nakon 48h prebacena u iz intenzivne u sobu i odmah sam hopsala sa L. u narucju.
da su mi je dali, hopsala bi iste minute.

----------


## pino

Ja sam pitala za dizanje starijeg djeteta (11 kg), i dobila odgovor da bar 4 tjedna ju ne dizati, ali da cu vidjeti i sama kad budem spremna jer je individualno. 

Inace, bebu (3.5kg, 8 dana stara danas) ne samo da nosim, nego i nanasam po noci da MM bude odmoran bavit se sa starijom po danu. Nije mi ju tesko nositi/dizati, nego mi je teze setat se s njom po pola sata i vise (pogotovo kad mi se spava  :Smile:  ), jer me od previse setnje pocne bolit rez. Imala sam ju u sobi u bolnici od prvog trenutka; prve dvije noci mi ju je dodavao MM na dojenje (bio je sa mnom u sobi), trecu noc je bio kuci sa starijom pa sam se dizala i dojila ju sama bez icije pomoci. 

Trenutno mi je najgore i najvise me smeta smijanje - onda osjecam svaki sav, a ne mogu se zaustaviti...

----------


## Goge

Meni je najgore bilo kašljanje, užas jedan! Tek sam se nedavno usudila nakašljati ko čovjek.

Nego, primijetila sam po sebi i curama u sobi da nas je svih nekako manje boljelo kada smo došle bebama. Ljubav radi čuda!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## aurora8

> Meni je najgore bilo kašljanje, užas jedan! :


i meni, a tek kihanje! ali to je sve normalno.

nisam dobila nikakve upute kod otpusta, a ja se nisam sjetila pitat (bila sam u niskom startu za kući). ali kako bi to lijepo bilo kad bi upute imali otisnute na komadu papira i to ti dali na izlasku, gdje bi sve pisalo... a za to treba papir, malo dobre volje i mrvica vremena. bilo bi lakše i njima i nama...

*nadalina3x*- često se kod blizanačke trudnoće odlučuje za tzv. elektivni (planirani) carski rez. dakle, ne čeka se početak poroda (trudovi, istjecanje plodne vode) nego po liječnikovoj procjeni porod se obavi carskim rezom neko vrijeme prije termina. ako sam dobro shvatila tvoje pitanje.
+ kako ti je *sorciere* rekla.

----------


## Ancica

meni je u otpusnom pismu pisalo:

zabranjeno usisavanje sest tjedana!

----------


## Beta

Slažem se s tvrdnjom da je za kateter bitno tko ga stavlja, meni nije bilo ni najmanje bezbolno, srećom za vrijeme carskog su ga izvadili (jedino što sam nakon poroda stalno morala gnjaviti sestre za piškenje od tih silnih infuzija). Imala sam spinalnu, rez je minimalan, znalo me zaboliti prvih par dana prilikom ustajanja, ali uglavnom sve 5. Poslije toga sam imala VBAC. Oba poroda su mi prošla dobro i uvijek bi se odlučila za prirodni porod.

----------


## iridana2666

> meni je u otpusnom pismu pisalo:
> 
> zabranjeno usisavanje sest tjedana!


  :Laughing:   a ja usisavala 2 dana nakon carskog, svaki dan

----------


## lun@

Nikad nisam ni sanjala da ću ja na carski ali sve upućuje na to da hoću. Velika beba (u 33. tjednu 3100 g) i još na zadak, i nakon nekoliko mišljenja- carski mi ne gine. 
Ono što mene zanima je:
1.Koliko ranije me smještaju u bolnicu i koliko dugo ležim do poroda?
2.Treba mi nekoliko praktičnih savjeta- treba li mi nešto u torbi što ne treba za vaginalni porod, i koje stvari mi ne trebaju od onih standardnih za vaginalni.
3.Kada muž može vidjeti bebu? Odmah ili ne?
4. Tko određuje vrstu anetezije? Spinalna ili opća? (SD)
5. Jako mi je važno dojenje pa me zanima što da im kažem da naprave sve kako bi mi pomogli da mi beba doji od početka?

Inače sam više pasivni promatrač foruma i samo upijam, ali sad sam u 34-om tjednu a moj dečkić sjedi i ne čini mi se da planira okret pa ja moram planirat carski pa istražujem.  :/

----------


## single

> Nikad nisam ni sanjala da ću ja na carski ali sve upućuje na to da hoću. Velika beba (u 33. tjednu 3100 g) i još na zadak, i nakon nekoliko mišljenja- carski mi ne gine. 
> Ono što mene zanima je:
> 1.Koliko ranije me smještaju u bolnicu i koliko dugo ležim do poroda?
> 2.Treba mi nekoliko praktičnih savjeta- treba li mi nešto u torbi što ne treba za vaginalni porod, i koje stvari mi ne trebaju od onih standardnih za vaginalni.
> 3.Kada muž može vidjeti bebu? Odmah ili ne?
> 4. Tko određuje vrstu anetezije? Spinalna ili opća? (SD)
> 5. Jako mi je važno dojenje pa me zanima što da im kažem da naprave sve kako bi mi pomogli da mi beba doji od početka?
> 
> Inače sam više pasivni promatrač foruma i samo upijam, ali sad sam u 34-om tjednu a moj dečkić sjedi i ne čini mi se da planira okret pa ja moram planirat carski pa istražujem.  :/


za posjete i dojenje ce ti najbolje pomoci one koje imaju iskustva iz te bolnice jer to ovisi od bolnice do bolnice, kad se moj mali rodio prvo su ga neko vrijeme drzali na mene, u meduvremenu su pozvali moje roditelje u susjednu prostoriju(njih jer sam samohrana majka), da gledaju bebino prvo kupanje, i tamo su ih pustili da provedu pola sata sa svojim unucicem dok su mene sivali, poslije su me odveli u sobu za odmor gdje sam bila nekih 3 sata i tamo su odmah doveli i moje roditelje koji su bili sa mnom cijelo vrijeme, kad su me odveli u sobu(normalnu, ne na intezivnu) su mi odmah doveli bebu na podoj koja je stalno bila sa mnom

ako se slucajno mozes dogovoriti za anesteziju, ako mozes dati svoje misljenje, ja ti preporucam spinalnu(mene je bilo strah same pomisli na iglu u leda, no anesteziolog mi je lijepo sve objasnio i pricao sat vremena sa mnom o svemu tome i neka se ne brinem da on ce biti tamo pokraj mene, i da ti kazem istinu manje me bolilo u leda nego igla od infuzije u ruku, a ima jedna ogromna prednost jer odmah vidis svoju bebicu

a drugo moras sve uzeti kao i rodilje koje su rodile vaginalno, ja sam bila uvjerena da kod carskog ti ne trebaju oni veliki ulosci (ili se kazu pelene kod nas?), ali i nakon carskog krvaris isto dosta i obicni ulosci ti sigurno ne bi sve  zadrzali
a koliko ce te ranije smjestiti, to isto ne znam kako ide kod nas, mene su narucili 15 dana prije termina i sljedeci dan mi napravili carski, mali se rodio sa 4 kg

za dojenje bih ti preporucila ako ti bude tesko drzat bebu i namjestiti se da ih zamolis da ti pod bok sa jedne strane stave jastuk tako da lezis na boku sa osloncem i bebu pokraj tebe, a dok sjedis meni je puno pomoglo staviti jastuk na trbuh

sretno

----------


## mama courage

> Ancica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> meni je u otpusnom pismu pisalo:
> 
> zabranjeno usisavanje sest tjedana!
> 
> 
>    a ja usisavala 2 dana nakon carskog, svaki dan


ja bih to sve na 6 mjeseci povećala. što je sigurno - sigurno je!   :Grin:  


ni ja nisam previjala ranu. al sam i bila dovoljno dugo u bolnici. imala sam gumb za poziv i samo ga stiskala. mm me htio prebit kad je vidio koliko se time koristim.   :Grin:

----------


## Mima

> meni je u otpusnom pismu pisalo:
> 
> zabranjeno usisavanje sest tjedana!


Ja se još uvijek pridržavam ove zabrane   :Grin:

----------


## mama courage

> Ancica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> meni je u otpusnom pismu pisalo:
> 
> zabranjeno usisavanje sest tjedana!
> 
> 
> Ja se još uvijek pridržavam ove zabrane


čemu rizik, jel da?   :Grin:

----------


## iridana2666

Samo se vi cure čuvajte, ne forsirajte i ništa ne radite što ne treba. Bit će vremena da se napravi što se mora.

----------


## single

> Ancica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> meni je u otpusnom pismu pisalo:
> 
> zabranjeno usisavanje sest tjedana!
> 
> 
> Ja se još uvijek pridržavam ove zabrane


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

> Mima prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Ancica prvotno napisa
> ...


Meni nisu ništa napisali, ali ja sam nekako podsvjesno znala da tako treba, pa nisam usisavala ihaj-haj (imamo ženu koja dolazi jednom sedmično da pomogne oko čišćenja   :Smile:  )
Glede dizanja, meni su sutradan donijeli moje 4100g teško zlato u 24h rooming-in, i od tad sam je dizala (samo nju). Najsmješnije mi je bilo kad mi je mama treći dan donijela supu, i kad sam krenula da uzmem E, kaže mama "nemoj je ti dizati!". A ko li će, draga mama   :Rolling Eyes:  Nisam imala problema sa ranom, ali su me mišići na rukama strašno bolili.
Ovaj put bih zaista voljela VBAC, ali ako bi došlo do komplikacija, jedina druga alternativa mi je carski.

----------


## single

meni nije nista pisalo u otpusnom pismu, ali su mi sve rekli sami.....
no, ja se ipak nisam bas pridrzavala, usisavala nisam, ali sam mnoge druge stvari radila jer ja jednostavno ne znam mirovati

----------


## emira

I ja sam "sretnica" koja je imala priliku iskusiti SC.

Najveći paradoks u svemu je što sam otvorena 9 cm, sa potpuno nestalim cerviksom, vodenjak otišao spontano - završila na carskom. Zbog stava nožicama i poroda u 34 tj.

Bilo je to prije 2 godine na Sv. Duhu. Hitan carski, kako oni to vole nazvati!

1. u salu su me ODVEZLI doktor i glavna medicinska sestra    :Razz:  
2. Pred salom me čekalo desetak ljudi, jedni su me skidali, jedni brijali (klistir sam izbjegla, nije bilo vremena), uvođenje katetera mi je bilo koma, bolilo je i tom prilikom su mi i probili vodenjak do kraja (do tada je bilo visoko prenuće), jedni su mi stavljali braunilu, anesteziolog dao neku injekciju jer mi je puls od straha bio 170
3. prebacili su me na stol, onako golu, a stol metalni hladan kao led
4. stavili su mi masku, 3x sam pokušala otvorit oči
5. sljedeće čega se sjećam jest kako mi "snagator" koji me vozio iz sale govori bebine mjere i da je curica... šta sam ga pitala, ne sjećam se
6. odmah sam išla u normalnu sobu ( valjda na intenzivnoj nije bilo mjesta), prikopčali su me na pokretni EKG i anestezilog, divni zelenooki dr Ž. me slijedećih 12 h obilazio svakih pola h
7. u 9.20 molim sestru da mi pronađe mobitel da nazovem MM-a, ona kopa po vrećicama ( kako sam ležala 5 tj. na patologiji sestre su mi same spakirale stvari, odnosmo pobacale u vrećice, jer torbu nisu dopuštali držati ispod kreveta   :Mad:  ). 
8. da se osvrnem na vrijeme, u 7.55 sam bila na pregledu, u 8.23 rodila se N., U 9 sam bila u sobi 
9. cijeli taj dan provela sam kao u nekom bunilu, polusnu
10. istu večer tražim da mi ukinu sredstvo protiv bolova jer kad ga pojačaju ja imam osjećaj da mi se tijelo izvija i trza prema van  :? 
11. U 14 h idući dan, dolazi sestra i diže frku zašto me nisu digli iz kreveta, vadi mi kateter
12. U 15 h ( 31 h nakon SC) me dižu (na krevet, u sjedeći stav), ja molim Boga i njih da me što prije vrate u krevet. Vrti mi se, kao da sam u nekom bezvremenskom i bezdimenzionalnom stanju, kao da sam u tuđem tijelu. To mi je jedno od najgorih iskustava nakon carskog!
13. Oko 21 h me sestra vodi na WC. Imam osjećaj da će mi utroba ispasti!  Sjedim na školjci, plačem  i molim Boga da umrem! (sada mi je smješno, ali tada mi nije bilo)

Cijelo to vrijeme ja još nisam vidjela svoju bebicu. Ona je na neonatologiji, ima ispod 2500 g i ne donose je na odjel. Cijelu tu noć sam provela plačući. Sutradan ujutro ustajem i sa odjela babinjača do odjela s bebama odlazim sama, držeći se za trbuh i pogrbljena kao baba. Tada je prvi put vidim (48 h nakon poroda) i sve mi je ravno... lagana sam kao ptica. Mislim da sam do sobe nazad otrčala. 

E sada što se tiče rada... nisam radila ništa osim brige oko bebe kad smo došli doma. Ali sam 10 dana, svaka 3 h išla dojiti malenu na neonatologiju, sjedila skvrčena na drvenom stolcu kakve su imali u školama 60ih i 70 a fizijatrica je naglasila, isključivo dojenje u ležećem položaju!
Uglavnom meni je SC bio užasan u svakom pogledu osim u onom (najvažnijem) da je bio indiciran i da je spasio mene i moju N.

 ( Koliko sam napisala, može ići i u priču s poroda   :Embarassed:  )

----------


## Mima

Wow kako se samo svega toga sjećaš  :shock: 

Baš si razmišljam kako ja nikad nisam napisala priču sa poroda (a i neću), a baš je bilo zabavnih detalja, npr. to što sam strgnula masku za anesteziju sa lica i rekla da ne želim anesteziju, a netko je dobacio 'pa, možemo i na živo'   :Laughing:

----------


## emira

> što sam strgnula masku za anesteziju sa lica i rekla da ne želim anesteziju, a netko je dobacio 'pa, možemo i na živo'


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## mama courage

> Mima prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
>  što sam strgnula masku za anesteziju sa lica i rekla da ne želim anesteziju, a netko je dobacio 'pa, možemo i na živo'


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ovo me podsjeća na lovačke priče il kad su prije muškarci prepričavali kako su služili u jna. bas mi je drag ovaj topic   :Heart:  


ma, kad smo carice   :Grin:

----------


## Marsupilami

:Laughing:  

Mene su 2003 godine zafrkavali na stolu da mi danas nazalost "svo sledovanje" rezu na pola.
Ceka me pola anestezije, pola sredstava za smirenje, raditi ce velike savove da ustede pola konca jerbo oni su u strajku   :Laughing:  anesteziolog me molio da se smirim jer mi brunilu nije mogao uvesti koliko sam se smijala s doktorima   :Embarassed:

----------


## maria71

mene su budili njih 5 ili 6 i onako me čudno gledali, poslije sam saznala zašto  ( skoro otišla u vječna lovišta )

a ja njima ,pa  ne morate svi biti oko moga kreveta, dovoljan je jedan doktor   :Laughing:

----------


## Goge

Joj, meni je najsramotnija situacija u životu bila kada su mi četvrti dan boravka u šok sobi uvalili čepić u dupe. Kao moram se pokakati prije nego što me prebace na drugi odjel. Preklinjala sam ih da me puste na školjku. Ma kakvi, valjda su sve redom mazohistice - ja sam srala u krevetu sa jastukom preko glave (što od smrada što od srama), a sestre su na dva metra od mene jele pršuta i sira i izmjenjivale recepte. Napunila sam padelu dupkom, bilo me je sram ko nikad, a sestra, umjesto da šuti i sačuva mi makar mrvu dostojanstva, prokomentira jako glasno kako sam lijepo ja to nakrcala. 
 :Embarassed:  Isprika onima koje čitaju i jedu  :Grin:

----------


## single

> Joj, meni je najsramotnija situacija u životu bila kada su mi četvrti dan boravka u šok sobi uvalili čepić u dupe. Kao moram se pokakati prije nego što me prebace na drugi odjel. Preklinjala sam ih da me puste na školjku. Ma kakvi, valjda su sve redom mazohistice - ja sam srala u krevetu sa jastukom preko glave (što od smrada što od srama), a sestre su na dva metra od mene jele pršuta i sira i izmjenjivale recepte. Napunila sam padelu dupkom, bilo me je sram ko nikad, a sestra, umjesto da šuti i sačuva mi makar mrvu dostojanstva, prokomentira jako glasno kako sam lijepo ja to nakrcala. 
>  Isprika onima koje čitaju i jedu


meni jos uvijek nije jasno zasto to kod nas rade, ma staviti cepic nije neka mudrost, svatko si ga sam moze staviti, nije mi jasno zasto ti ga ne daju, objasne kako ide i ti odes dostojanstveno na wc....to me jako ljuti u nasim bolnicama, recimo u italiji prije poroda i carskog te ne klistiraju ni nista, jedino ako se nisi praznio par dana ti daju klistir(ali ti ga ne uvale oni) ti objasne kako ide i ti si sam ovavis sve na wc-u, i naravno, nitko ti ne visi nada glavom jesi li obavio...tako su pricale ove koje su ga uzele i poslije i prije poroda, jedna je htjela prije poroda, ali su joj rekli da nema smisla da se pati jer se je ispraznila i nisu joj dali...i je rekla da joj je drago......iako je onaj tren bila ljuta..he he....
meni je bila jedna simpa sestra i stalno smo se zezale...a ja je pitam sta ako mi pobjegne...  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ona kaze da nema sanse, da ne brinem..a ako i da da nije to nikakav problem




> što sam strgnula masku za anesteziju sa lica i rekla da ne želim anesteziju, a netko je dobacio 'pa, možemo i na živo'


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

MC i meni je ova tema jako draga i bas mi je drago da sam je otvorila , ali sam se malo i premisljala u pocetku jer da je opet otisla u onom smjeru kao prva ne bi imala smisla
carice   :Love:

----------


## single

luna kako napredujete?

----------


## Apathetic

> Nikad nisam ni sanjala da ću ja na carski ali sve upućuje na to da hoću. Velika beba (u 33. tjednu 3100 g) i još na zadak, i nakon nekoliko mišljenja- carski mi ne gine. 
> Ono što mene zanima je:
> 1.Koliko ranije me smještaju u bolnicu i koliko dugo ležim do poroda?
> 2.Treba mi nekoliko praktičnih savjeta- treba li mi nešto u torbi što ne treba za vaginalni porod, i koje stvari mi ne trebaju od onih standardnih za vaginalni.
> 3.Kada muž može vidjeti bebu? Odmah ili ne?
> 4. Tko određuje vrstu anetezije? Spinalna ili opća? (SD)
> 5. Jako mi je važno dojenje pa me zanima što da im kažem da naprave sve kako bi mi pomogli da mi beba doji od početka?


Veličina bebe nema veze, meni procjenjena na 4200, pa na SD forsirali prirodni (ipak rodila na Carski)
1. 2 dana prije, 7 dana nakon
2.Sve isto kao i normalan porod, ne bi bilo loše uzeti nešto što će te "protjerati (sok od šljive i sl.) jer te forsaju na WC, nakon šta 2 dana nisi jeo , malo neugodno, pa nije loše da je stolica mekša
3.Odmah nakon poroda
4.ja imala spinalnu, toplo preporučam, odmah vidiš bebu i lakši je oporavak. ako je tlak jako visok i otkucaji srca onda idu na opću
5. koda carskog mlijeko dođe kasnije, sestre ti uvale dijete i jednom pokažu. dalje se snalaziš sam. ja imala sreću da je bila neka mlada na praksi koja je bila super

----------


## lun@

Danas (35 tjedana) smo bili na pregledu i kompić još uvijek sjedi i skuplja kile, danas je procjena 3500 g a ne znam dokle će... :/ 
Danas me dr. Jakovčić naručio za 2 i pol tjedna da vidimo jel se misli moje zlato okrenut a ako se ne okrene "znamo što slijedi" kaže dr.
Imam puno plodne vode i ne znam jel zbog toga ali već drugi put me šalju na test za dijebetes.
Sve u svemu ne paničarim- još uvijek čekam da se okrene  jer ako je samo velika beba ne bih išla na carski ako ne moram.

----------


## Aliana

Bok cure
Ja sam trenutno u 14 tj. i znam da je porod jos daleko ali uzasavam se prirodnog poroda....
Inace imam astmu i pitam se postoji li mogucnost da mi ginekolog preporuci carski jer pri jacim naporima ja dobijem napade astme.
Tako da se pitam kako bi izgledao prirodni porod sa zenom koja se gusi  :? 
Ima li koja od vas sa astmom (ili poznajete li koju) i sto joj je doktor preporucio?
Ja unaorijed umirem od straha  :shock:

----------


## sorciere

da li si razgovarala sa svojim ginekologom o tome? carski se ne nudi na tacni   :Grin:  , a ti imaš dovoljno vremena da odvagnete argumente za i protiv   :Wink:  .

----------


## Aliana

Rekla sam mu da imam astmu ali nismo nista o tome razgovarali.
Znam da se ne nudi na tacni ali ja imam dosta tezak oblik astme pa me je strah jer moji tezi napadaji zvuce kao iz horor filma  :shock: 
Jos cu o tome razgovarati s gin. pa valjda on zna sto bi bilo najbolje i za mene i za bebu...

----------


## sorciere

aliana, razumijem tvoj strah... svi mi imamo neke strahove   :Wink:  .

zato smatram da je najbolje ODMAH krenuti s tim razgovorima. to je jako važno, jer sama razmišljanja o strahovima se mogu odraziti i na tvoje psihičko stanje. a to ti doista nije potrebno. 

 :Kiss:

----------


## Aliana

Sljedeci pregled mi je 14.5. pa cu tada definitivno otvoriti tu temu
Javit cu sto mi je rekao  :Wink:

----------


## sorciere

> Sljedeci pregled mi je 14.5. pa cu tada definitivno otvoriti tu temu
> Javit cu sto mi je rekao


super!   :Grin:

----------


## sirius

> Bok cure
> Ja sam trenutno u 14 tj. i znam da je porod jos daleko ali uzasavam se prirodnog poroda....
> Inace imam astmu i pitam se postoji li mogucnost da mi ginekolog preporuci carski jer pri jacim naporima ja dobijem napade astme.
> Tako da se pitam kako bi izgledao prirodni porod sa zenom koja se gusi  :? 
> Ima li koja od vas sa astmom (ili poznajete li koju) i sto joj je doktor preporucio?
> Ja unaorijed umirem od straha  :shock:


Imam prijateljicu koja ima astmu od svoje prve godine.Konstantno na terapiji.
Na prvom porodu(vaginalnom) su joj predložili epiduralnu.Pristala je.Porod je pošao  dobro ,nije imala napada.Drugu trudnoću je imala za dvije godine.
Na porodu je  odbila epiduralnu jer  joj je sa prvog oproda ostao  loš osjećaj oduzetosti nogu i neosjećanja trudova ,te je rekla da je imala osjećaj nepovezanosti sa bebom.Drugi porod bez epiduralne(isto vaginalni) ,prošao odlično.Nije imala napada.

Ona kaže da ima osjećaj da je u trenutcima poroda tijelo bilo zauzeto važnijim stvarima pa je astma pala u drugi plan.

Njezina sestra (također boluje od astme) je imala dva poroda ,ali oba  CR,ne zbog astme nego drugih indikacija.
Sretno sa trudnoćom i porodom.

----------


## Aliana

Sirius hvala,drago mi je da ona nije imala nikakvih problema ni napada,to me stvarno oraspolozilo :D

----------


## petral

Mame, ja sam rodila carskim prije 2 tjedna pa me zanima da li je i vama još trbuh kao u 3,4 mj? Navodno poslije carskog duže treba da se povuće?Rekli su mi da nosim steznik stalno..neki dan u dućanu žena je mislila da sam još trudna :Sad:

----------


## pino

Imala carski prije 4 tjedna  i jos nosim trudnicku odjecu  :Sad:  Da, normalno je da je trbuh jos tamo. Nakon prvog carskog mi je otisao nakon nekih 6 tjedana, iako je malo suvisnih kila ostalo. Kazu da nakon carskog jedan trbuscic ostane i da to nema veze s mrsavljenjem. Moje iskustvo nije bilo takvo, trbuh nakon prvog carskog je otisao kad su i kile otisle (nakon 9 mjeseci), ali valjda ima i drugacijih.

----------


## sorciere

> Mame, ja sam rodila carskim prije 2 tjedna pa me zanima da li je i vama još trbuh kao u 3,4 mj? Navodno poslije carskog duže treba da se povuće?Rekli su mi da nosim steznik stalno..neki dan u dućanu žena je mislila da sam još trudna


i kaj onda?  :? 

pa otići će. mene je jedino mučilo da li imam što obući, a ne koliki mi je trbuh. jednostavno nisam razmišljala o tome, i nakon 6 mjeseci sam se vratila u normalu.

----------


## mama courage

meni je rečeno da ne nosim steznik. a veliki trbuh, crni podočnjaci i neoprana kosa baš lijepo pašu mama!   :Grin:

----------


## pinocchio

> 5. *koda carskog mlijeko dođe kasnije*, sestre ti uvale dijete i jednom pokažu. dalje se snalaziš sam. ja imala sreću da je bila neka mlada na praksi koja je bila super


ovo ne treba uzeti ako pravilo. to, između ostalog, ovisi i o tome kako je porod započeo i je li majka imala trudove. ako je porod induciran moguće je da mlijeko krene nešto kasnije.

----------


## bjuma

meni su 15 minuta prije rekli da ću na CR, tako da nisam imala vremena pripremati se. ništa me nije boljelo. čak ni kateter. smijala sam se cijelo vrijeme. škripavo je bilo buđenje iz anestezije, ali sve je prošlo ok. podigli su me još istu večer. e, to je bilo prilično grozomorno. nisam uspjela napraviti korak. ali, već ujutro sam sama odšepesala do WC-a, da se dotjeram. E. je već prvu večer noćila sa mnom. i tako do kraja.   :Heart:  

najveći problem je bio što mi nisu dali da jedem, a ni pijem 3 cijela dana. mislila sam da ću umrijeti od gladi. ne znam je li to bio samo moj slučaj, ali još nisam čula da nekom  toliko dugo nisu dali da jede. tek četvrti dan sam smjela piti, a peti jesti kašasto. ljudi, umirala sam od gladi. sate sam provodila maštajući o hrani.   :Embarassed:  
treću večer je nadošlo mlijeko, pa sam završila s mastitisom, ali nisam se predala, pa je sve prošlo ok. analgetike sam dobila prvi i drugi dan, treći dan sam odbila. po mom mišljenju, majke koje rode na CR bi trebale obratiti pažnju na to, jer mlijeko nadolazi kasnije i, nekako, odjednom (ili je to barem bilo tako u mom slučaju), pa često dođe do začepljenja. 

e, da, nisam nikako mogla iskoordinirati disanje i hodanje. tako da sam morala udahnuti, napraviti nekoliko koraka, pa stati, izdahnuti, pa onda ponovo. 
stolicu sam imala sama od sebe noć prije izlaska- kompoti od šljiva čine čuda.   :Smile:

----------


## single

joj mogu misliti kako je tek tebi bilo, ja sam drugi dan smijela piti, a treci dan jesti kasasto, a cetvrti sam nazvala moje roditelje da mi donesu pizzu i smazala cijelu obiteljsku sama.....he he he
a prva dva dana sam samo sanjala hranu i bila gladna ko vuk, a da ne pricam koliko sam bila zedna.........ma ja sam svako toliko malcice zljuknula malo vode samo da si usta navlazim....

----------


## Nina

Ja sam u podne imala carski,a u 5 popodne sam vec dobila caj i dvopek. 
Bolje ista nego nista  :Grin:

----------


## iridana2666

Ja sam imala carski u 8 ujutro, u 1 poslijepodne sam jela pileću juhicu i rižoto od povrća, a najela se i za večeru. 
Četiri dana bez hrane???? Što su oni ludi???!!

----------


## Marsupilami

bjuma to mi se stvarno cini previse  :/  Kaj je njima?

U vinogradskoj si u intenzivnoj cca. 24h, nakon toga te prebacuju na odjel, dobivas bokal caja, kada popijes dobijes jos   :Grin:  
Drugi dan za rucak juhica kao i za veceru, onda se ceka stolica, ako neide samo dobije se tabletica i drugo jutro od dorucka na dalje normalna prehrana kao i sve druge rodilje.

Sada na zadnjem sam bila gladna jos u intenzivnoj, rekla sam sestri da mi kruli u zelucu (nisam ni morala reci, culo se  :Laughing:  ) i onda otisla do doktora i rekla mu to, vratila se i prikopcala mi bocu infuzije.
Nisam bila posteno gladna narednih par dana   :Grin:

----------


## single

ma meni su stalno cijelo vrijeme davali infuziju..ma to mi nimalo nije pomoglo za glad...zeludac se je glasao sto na sat.....he he he
ali zato mi je ona pizza super prijala.....he he he...nevjerojatno kako je bila dobra...nikad bolju nisam jela...he he eh he

----------


## Mamasita

da, ta praksa gladovanja nakon carskog u nasim bolnicama mi bas nije jasna.
nakon prvog carskog u zg merkuru, kada mi nisu davali jesti 2 dana, imala sam opstipaciju skoro 2 tjedna.
u austriji, nakon drugog carskog, isti dan sam dobila meni i birala rucak i veceru... i nisam mala nikakvih problema sa stolicom.

----------


## single

ma ja nisam rodila kod nas..nego u italiji i opet sam gladovala 2 dana...oni kazu da se nakon carskog ne moze jesti...sad ne znam.......a meni je bilo i razumljivo da se ne moze jesti...a znaci, ipak se moze?

----------


## Deaedi

I ja sam bila gladna danima...zadnji obrok rucak u ponedjeljak. Carski u utorak. U cetvrtak navecer sam dobila caj, prvi obrok je bio rucak u petak.

Nije bas bilo lako, bila sam iscrpljena od gladi i slabosti.

----------


## iridana2666

Izgleda da sam jedino ja ovdje bila sita 5 sati nakon carskog   :Laughing:

----------


## Nina

I ja   :Smile:  
Gdje si ti rodila? Si imala spinalnu?

Inace,ja sam taj caj i dvopek dobila zato jer sam bila gladna,a nije bilo vrijeme obroka.

Veceru sam dobila normalnu,sat vremena kasnije.
Ali nisam rodila u Hrvatskoj.

----------


## sorciere

o, ja sam bila itekako gladna...  :/ 
ne znam koliko dugo sam imala infuziju, ali znam da su mi donesli za prvi obrok 2 ili 3 keksa i jogurt, a i drugi obrok je bio takav... pa sam počela tulit kak sam gladna, i onda mi je sestra mira   :Heart:   prošverala još jedan jogurt i par keksa...

kad je krenula klopa, bila sam zahvalna teti rodilji vegetarijanki na svim mesnim dodacima   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## iridana2666

> I ja   
> Gdje si ti rodila? Si imala spinalnu?
> 
> Inace,ja sam taj caj i dvopek dobila zato jer sam bila gladna,a nije bilo vrijeme obroka.
> 
> Veceru sam dobila normalnu,sat vremena kasnije.
> Ali nisam rodila u Hrvatskoj.


Rodila sam u Dubai-ju i da, imala sam spinalnu i predivan carski   :Heart:

----------


## pale

> emira prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Mima prvotno napisa
> ...


I meni je baš drago čitati ovaj topic, tako je normalan   :Grin:

----------


## vidra

meni su tek 4. dan dali malo čaja popodne   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## maria71

mislim da nisam jeela do utorka ,a rodila u petak   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## single

> mislim da nisam jeela do utorka ,a rodila u petak


a joj..i ja se nesto zalim..ima vas koje ste puno duze gladovale......ali nevjerojatno kako bude ukusna prva 'prava hrana'  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

a tek ona famly pizza...mislim da bih pojela i 2 da su mi donijeli..he he..a kad su tek dosli...sam im rekla da sta nose tu ogromnu i rekli su mi da ce oni sa mnom za drustvo(moji roditelji)...no za njih nije istao ni komadic.....  :Embarassed:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## single

e, da...ni ja nisam rodila u hrvatskoj..i mogu reci samo pohvale osim ovog gladovanja..isto kao iridana...predivan carski..super osoblje...i sve u svemu super

----------


## iridana2666

> e, da...ni ja nisam rodila u hrvatskoj..i mogu reci samo pohvale osim ovog gladovanja..isto kao iridana...predivan carski..super osoblje...i sve u svemu super


jedino što ja uopće nisam gladovala   :Grin:  

ne razumijem kako očekuju da se žene oporave nakon carskog ako ne dobivaju nikakvu hranu 4 dana  :?

----------


## Apathetic

> ovo ne treba uzeti ako pravilo. to, između ostalog, ovisi i o tome kako je porod započeo i je li majka imala trudove. ako je porod induciran moguće je da mlijeko krene nešto kasnije.


 da , baš je to s indukcijom bio kod mene slučaj  :Wink:

----------


## single

> single prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> e, da...ni ja nisam rodila u hrvatskoj..i mogu reci samo pohvale osim ovog gladovanja..isto kao iridana...predivan carski..super osoblje...i sve u svemu super
> 
> 
> jedino što ja uopće nisam gladovala   
> 
> ne razumijem kako očekuju da se žene oporave nakon carskog ako ne dobivaju nikakvu hranu 4 dana  :?


ali je zato vidljiv ogroman korak u oporavku nakon family pizze
he he h ehe h he
i poslije cijelu noc sam jela 2 ili 3 kg mandarine...nisam mogla spavati...samo sam gledala maloga kako mirno spava i imala ga na oku
u jutro bila ko nova

----------


## emira

ja nisam dobila jesti ništa osim čaja  puna 24 h, onda sam dobila za doručak maslac i kruh   :Rolling Eyes:  , al sam se zguštala uh... to mi je bio doručak života a odmah sam dobila i snage i počela šetati...
a još pamtim drugi dan kako cimerice tamane mađaricu a ja glaaadna, od tada mrzim taj kolač   :Embarassed:

----------


## bjuma

ljudi moji, ja sam maštala o hrani... gladovala sam i zamišljala bureke, baklave, sarme... cijelo to vrijeme... ništa u životu mi nije bilo slađe nego šoljica čaja kojeg sam popila četvrtog dana. MM mi je prošvercao keks, pa sam svečano pojela jedan. nikad ljepši obrok nisam okusila. a tek pasirana mrkvica sutradan... mmmmmmmmm njam njam... došlo mi da plačem od sreće.

----------


## jedna mama

pozdrav mamama....
imam dvije prekrasne curke, jedna je 2god i 5mj a druga je 6 i pol mjeseci. rodila sam na carski i prvi i drugi put. prvi put nisam nista htjela 
znati jer svaka zena ima svoje iskustvo, i svaka zena to prozivljava drugacije..
meni je prvi carski bio koma, oporavila sam se nakon 2mj i to sam mogla ajmo reci, normalno hodati,a po prave mi je trebalo pola god da se vratim u normalu. drugi porod mi je bio bolji, mislila sam da ce mi biti gore ali nije, prije sam se oporavila, rez mi je bio super, posto sam znala da smijem piti lupocet za bolove jos os 1.puta onda sam si lijepo sve priredila pa kad sam znala da ide ustajanje, popila sam si jer boli, ona koja veli da ne boli vara samu sebe jer jebeno boli samo sto tu bol zaboravis nakon par dana kad dodes doma.meni je mala razlika pa sam u drugoj trudnoci imala dosta problema i udebljala sam se 23kg a u prvoj samo 13 tako da su me i leda boljela, a i imala sam laznjake mjesec i pol prije termina pa sam morala miraovati ali uz moju srecu to nije bilo moguce jer ona nema ni sekunde mira ali na kraju je sve ok proslo jer sam tjedan dana ranije isla u bolnicu, odlezala dva dana i rekla im da me rezu ili idem doma, i onda sam rodila, imala je 2puta pupcanu oko vrata. isto sam imala spinalnu oba dva puta jer kad vec nisam mogla prirodno htjela sam bar odmah vidjeti tu malu sto mi nije dala mira ni po danu ni po noci! imala sam super ekipu oko glave a i svi poznati jer mi je stari dok pa smo se i zezali, a i doktori su opaljeni, a kad mi je anesteziolog rekao OPA, JEDAN PUT PUPCANA OKO VRATA... DVA PUTA...a ne cujem da place, bilo mi je gadno i pitala sam jel sve ok, i onda sam cula kako se dere iz petnih zila pa sam odahnula... znas, prvi put je super, nista ne znas a drugi put ti je koma jer  znas sta te ceka i priredis se na neki nacin na tu bol ali nije ni malo ugodno...
nakon prvog carskog sam rekla NIKAD VISE ali kad sam se oporavila, htjela sam odma na drugog bebaca, i sad mi je muka kad se sjetim da ce proci ljeto i onda moram ic radit i najradije bi na decka pa da budem 3god doma!!!!!!!
ssto se tice dojenja, treba stavljati bebu odma iduci dan na ciku da izvuce mlijeko jer ipak nije prirodan porod, ja sam se napatila sa mladom, nikako nije htjela vuci, tek mi je 4 dan pocela cicati a onda mi je stalno bila na ciki, cim ju maknem place, a tako je i sad, pojede voce, za 10min trazi ciku,ne spava skoro pa nista, 15min se odmori na ciki i to je sve prek dana a po noci malo odspava, pa se probudi oko 2 i prica do 3-4 malo dremne i opet prica tako da se bas ne uspijemo naspavati, ali eto kak bi moja majka rekla SPAVAT CU U GROBU! 
klinci su prekrasni ali fakat treba zivaca i strpljenja...
moja starija je sa 2god vec sama birala obleku i nema sanse da obuce ono sto joj ja priredim, i samo benetton....rekla sam da cu ju dati za reklamu benic pa da zaradimo malo :D 
eto ja sam se malo raspisala.....

----------


## Romina

> Koja je to sestra Olivera? Jel ona crna?


nije nego plava  :Razz:   i vječito ima miris Chance

----------


## migulica

Ha, ha   :Laughing:  te sestre se i ja sjecam...Oblak Chancea.
Uvjerljivo me uvjeravala da je ipak bolje da taj katetr ipak ostane...sto joj nisam dala...rekoh vadite to van...zvat ću doktora.
Kaze.....pa mozda cete trebati na wc, znate to se na tutu radi. Rekoh sestro-ja na tutu u krevetu VISE NIKAD nemam namjeru ici...ja cu svoje obaviti na pravom wc...Vi mi pomognite da do tamo dodjem, dalje sam ja gazda.
 (tako je i bilo....)
A hrana...svekar mi je na dan poroda donio pola kile grozđica (hvala mu na tome) sve sam pojela, a mm. je slijedeci dan morao doci sa sendvicem.
Nisu nam dali nista jesti tri dana....
Rekoh ljudi koji vam je....ja probavu uspostavila isti dan....dajte mi hrane!!!!

----------


## Ledolin@

Ne mogu ne komentirati- stalno na ovom forumu citam napade na zene koje su rodile carskim rezom.. :shock: 

Ja sam dijete rodeno carskim i navjerojatnije cu i sama tako roditi, i ne shvacam otkud taj negativan stav prema rodiljama, samo zato sto dijete nije izaslo kroz porodajni kanal.  :? 

Zar je TO ono sto cini neku zenu dobrom majkom? :/  Nikad nisam ni pomislila da je moja mama manje vrijedna, ili losija majka, zato sto sam ja rodena carskim. To mi je bio jedan posve zanemariv podatak dok ovdje nisam naisla na takve besmislenen napade na zene koje su svojom odlukom ili visom silom tako rodile.


Znam puno zena koje su rodile "prirodno" svoju djecu i to je sve sto su i napravile za svoju dijecu. A isto tako znam puno Carica koje su divne majke i zene i potpuno su predane svojoj djeci.



Iskustvo imanja ili nemanja trudova nije nista za cim treba zaliti, niti smatrati se manje zenom zato sto to niste prosle ili iskusile. To nije ono sto ikoga definira u bilo kojem smislu. Samo iskompleksirane osobe koje silom zele dobit na vaznosti prave razliku izmedu rodilja. 


Sve vi ste zeljele svoje bebace i 9 mjeseci ih nosile, jedva cekale da ih vidite, zagrlite, poljubite i radujete se svakoj sitnici u njihovom zivotu i TO je ono sto vas cini najboljim mamama na svijetu.
 :Smile:  


Pusa svima!   :Heart:

----------


## Anja7

Posto cu ja najverovatnije imati carski rez (tako mi je rekao dr, zbog prethodne operacije), zanima me koliko je vazno da li imam vaginalne infekcije?

----------


## ini

jooj, jooj cure, kod vas je baš super... toliko sam se nasmijala!   :Laughing:  

evo i ja sam rodila na carski prije nešto više od mjesec. trbuh mi je mrtav i tužno visi preko reza. kada se to vraća u normalu??? moram priznati da mi je to dio priče koji mi se najmanje sviđa...

što se boli tiče, boli, još uvjek zna zaaaabolitiii, ali sve za malog miša. 
još uvjek mislim nikad više...  :Smile: 
kada ću se odprilike predomisliti???  :Smile: 

što se infekcija tiče svakako ih je bolje zalječiti prije poroda, zbog katetera. jednoj mojoj prijateljici se zavukla bakterija i nije ju mogla nikako riješiti. mislim da su infekcije manje opasne nego kod vaginalnog jer kod vaginalnog izazivaju pucanje tkiva ili tako nešto, koliko se sijećam s neko predavanja, ali nisam sigurna.

----------


## Anja7

> evo i ja sam rodila na carski prije nešto više od mjesec. trbuh mi je mrtav i tužno visi preko reza. kada se to vraća u normalu??? moram priznati da mi je to dio priče koji mi se najmanje sviđa...
> 
> što se infekcija tiče svakako ih je bolje zalječiti prije poroda, zbog katetera. jednoj mojoj prijateljici se zavukla bakterija i nije ju mogla nikako riješiti. mislim da su infekcije manje opasne nego kod vaginalnog jer kod vaginalnog izazivaju pucanje tkiva ili tako nešto, koliko se sijećam s neko predavanja, ali nisam sigurna.


Hvala na informaciji.  :Heart:  
A sto se tice trbuha i koze, i mene zanima kada se to vraca u normalu? :/

----------


## single

> 5. *koda carskog mlijeko dođe kasnije*, sestre ti uvale dijete i jednom pokažu. dalje se snalaziš sam. ja imala sreću da je bila neka mlada na praksi koja je bila super


to nikako ne treba uzeti kao pravilo...ja sam imala elektivni carski rez.....15 dana prije termina i mlijeko mi je odmah doslo....i tako smo se i iskljucivo hranili sljedecih 6 i pol mjeseci...i onda uz nadohranu kasama i hranom do 18 mjeseci

----------


## ini

porodila sam se u 4:45 ujutro, a bebu su mi dali isti dan kasnije popodne i bilo je mlijeka. dan nakon bilo ga je jaaako puno, no međutim, borila sam se s malenom da se naući vući. sestra mi je rekla da bebe rođene carskim znaju imati problema sa sisanjem na početku puno više nego vaginalno rođene. no ni to nije pravilo, samnom u sobi su bile gospođe s bebicama koje nisu imale nikakvih problema...

----------


## single

bas kao sta je ini rekla...nije pravilo da nece znati vuci.....jer moj je odmah sisao ko veliki  :Heart:

----------


## Nina

Koliko ja znam najprije dode kolostrum i ima ga malo, a tek nakon 2-3 dana nadode mlijeko.

Sto se tice sisanja,moje su obje kceri (rodene carski) odmah pocele super sisat. Neznam na koji bi nacin carski utjecao na refleks sisanja :/

----------


## cvjetkica

Prvo ustajanje boli, ali sjećam se da  nisam mogla vjerovati koliko obično govorenje, kašljanje :shock: , smijanje :shock: , može boljeti. Cijelu noć se nisam mogla pomaknuti koliko me rana boljela.Da ne vjeruješ čemu sve služe donji trbušni mišići.  :Grin:

----------


## cvjetkica

Miljeko mi je došlo u ogromnim količinama nakon tri dana.Onda je počelo uhodavanje. Hmmm, priča za sebe sa sretnim nastavkom   :Smile:

----------


## nenaa

> Prvo ustajanje boli, ali sjećam se da  nisam mogla vjerovati koliko obično govorenje, kašljanje :shock: , smijanje :shock: , može boljeti. Cijelu noć se nisam mogla pomaknuti koliko me rana boljela.Da ne vjeruješ čemu sve služe donji trbušni mišići.



Da da, a kad mi je MM došao u posjet i da me razveseli ispričao neki jaaaakooo glupi vic, ali toliko mi je bio smješan. A booooliiiiii...

Nažalost ja nosim jako loša iskustva iz Pulskog osjela za babinjače. Mi nismo uspostavili dojenje, zbog upale žljezda kojoj su oni krivi. Ali drugi put, kanisterom ćemo opskrbljivati pulsku mljekaru, majke mi moje.

----------


## kiara666

Vjerojatno je prerano jer tek sam u 4. mjesecu, ali volim biti informirana. Ici cu na carski, na vlastiti zahtjev,nema komplikacija - barem za sada. Odnosno, ima komplikacija ali one su mi u glavi. Panicno se bojim igle i na ubod reagiram tako da se ukocim i izgubim svijest. U klasicnim bolnicama to nije razlog za carski, oni bi cekali da vide kako cu se ja to ukociti. Zato idem u privatnu kliniku. Plan mi je bio opca anestezija po principu maska na lice. Sad tu citam da to bas i nije idealno. Ili da ipak ustrajem na tome da ne bude kravala zbog igle? Kakav je osjecaj kod katetera? Nadam se da cu uspjeti da ga ne dozivim kao iglu...

----------


## cvjetkica

> Vjerojatno je prerano jer tek sam u 4. mjesecu, ali volim biti informirana. Ici cu na carski, na vlastiti zahtjev,nema komplikacija - barem za sada. Odnosno, ima komplikacija ali one su mi u glavi. Panicno se bojim igle i na ubod reagiram tako da se ukocim i izgubim svijest. U klasicnim bolnicama to nije razlog za carski, oni bi cekali da vide kako cu se ja to ukociti. Zato idem u privatnu kliniku. Plan mi je bio opca anestezija po principu maska na lice. Sad tu citam da to bas i nije idealno. Ili da ipak ustrajem na tome da ne bude kravala zbog igle? Kakav je osjecaj kod katetera? Nadam se da cu uspjeti da ga ne dozivim kao iglu...


meni su radili lokalnu anesteziju. vjeruj mi, ne osjetiš kad te pikne,a nenadmašiv je osjećaj čuti prvi plač svog djeteta i dati mu pusu odmah nakon što je rođeno. :D srce mi je tako lupalo da sam se skoro ugušila od uzbuđenja

----------


## cvjetkica

kateter nisam osjećala. skinuli su mi ga za jedan dan. čim sam mogla sama na wc

----------


## ms. ivy

kiara, porod ti nema veze s iglama. pričam iz iskustva - ja osjećam slabost na sam spomen vađenja krvi, a rađala bih svaki dan. porod je divno, ispunjujuće iskustvo, čin kojim na svijet donosiš život koji je 9 mjeseci rastao u tebi.  :Heart:  kroz njega te nose hormoni, bol je svrhovita i sasvim drugačija od izvana nametnute boli koje se bojimo kod liječnika. a osjećaj kad to maleno tjelešce sklizne van - znaš li kako je biti na vrhu svijeta?   :Smile:  

trudnoća je dovoljno duga da srušiš barijere u glavi, svakako je vrijedno pokušati. na pravom si mjestu - pročitaj svako slovce o prirodnom porodu, informiraj se o carskom, pročitaj prekrasne priče s poroda...   :Smile:

----------


## kiara666

puno hvala na odgovorima. Pokusat cu se malo ohrabriti... Srecom, jos imam vremena za to

----------


## nenaa

> Vjerojatno je prerano jer tek sam u 4. mjesecu, ali volim biti informirana. Ici cu na carski, na vlastiti zahtjev,nema komplikacija - barem za sada. Odnosno, ima komplikacija ali one su mi u glavi. Panicno se bojim igle i na ubod reagiram tako da se ukocim i izgubim svijest. U klasicnim bolnicama to nije razlog za carski, oni bi cekali da vide kako cu se ja to ukociti. Zato idem u privatnu kliniku. Plan mi je bio opca anestezija po principu maska na lice. Sad tu citam da to bas i nije idealno. Ili da ipak ustrajem na tome da ne bude kravala zbog igle? Kakav je osjecaj kod katetera? Nadam se da cu uspjeti da ga ne dozivim kao iglu...


kiara666 znam da me se ne tiče, ali kad si već rekla da te pitam. Zašto si se odlučila za carski već u 4 mj. trudnoće. Kažeš bojiš se igle. Meni su razvalili venu na porodu i krv je prštala iz ruke, i pozlilo mi je, ali tada o tome ne razmišljaš. Oporavak od carskog traje min 3 mj. onaj fizički, a ponekad i duže. Puno više iskrvariš na porodu i sve poslje njega nije tako romantično kao što ti se sada čini. Biti će ti žao (možda) jednog dana da nisi svoje dijete donijela prirodno. Meni je. 
I ako imaš još 5 mj. vremena možda da iskoristiš to vrijeme za detaljne inf. carski i prirodni za i protiv razloge.
Post je pisan isključivo u dobroj n namjeri.

----------


## Felix

kiara, u normalnom porodu nema nikakvog razloga da vidis ijednu iglu. ako naglasis da ne zelis rutinsku braunilu u veni i da ne zelis lijekove u porodu, imas sanse da dobijes lijep, ispunjujuci porod bez igala i intervencija. procitaj malo tekstove o prirodnom porodu na nasem portalu.

ako ides na carski, sansa da vidis dosta igala raste. za pocetak braunila u ruci.

----------


## cvjetkica

Tijekom cijele trudnoće pripremala sam se za vaginalni porod, ali ispalo je tako da sam morala na carski. Nije to ništa strašno, ali ako se tako patološki bojiš igala, možda je tvoja opcija ipak vaginalni. Koliko sam shvatila ideš u privatnu kliniku, ja sam isto rodila u privatnoj i sigurno će ti pomoći da ti prirodan porod bude što lijepši. Naravno, odluka  je tvoja.  :Smile:  Ako ipak budeš išla na carski, uzmi si onu "lokalnnu" anesteziju, stvarno je predivan osjećaj vidjeti i čuti svoje tek rođeno malo dijete.

----------


## ini

cure, gdje u lijepoj našoj ima privatna poliklinika i koliko košta porod na carski??? da li netko od vas ima iskustva? 
željela bih još djece, ali me užasava boravak u bolnici koji sam proživjela. to mi je bilo gore i od poroda i trudova...

----------


## kiara666

poliklinika Podobnik, Zagreb, Sveti duh 112. Carski sa pdv-om kosta oko 30.000 kuna. Ja definitivno idem tamo. Dozvoljavam si da se predomislim oko carskoga ali ne i oko bolnice. Precmizdrava sam za klasicnu bolnicu...

----------


## single

ne znam da li si se dobro raspitala...ali bas ako ides na carski ces vidjeti puuuuunoooooo vise igala nego one koje rode prirodnim......to ti govori jedna koja se uzasno boji igla i svaki put problijedi na vadenju krvi skoro do nesvjesti...........ali zato sam skroz za carski  :Heart:  rodila sam carskim(dijete an zadak) i nije mi nimalo zao......no sam imala puno vise uboda nego one koje su rodile prirodno ili vaginalno.........najprvo kad dodes u bolnicu ti daju cijelu noc infuziju(sta znaci flayboo...ili kako se vec zove kod nas...mi se cini brunila u ruci).........za vrijeme carskog dobijes jos jednu postenu puno spricu necega nisam pitala sta...ali bome osjetis kad ti ude u ruku......i ja bih ti preporucila spinalnu....neces vjerovati....ja sam se tresla od straha....a na kraju nisam uopce osjetila ubod....puno vise boli u ruku........i poslije jos minimalno 1 dan infuzije.....a ako ne pitas ostavili bi ti brunilu cijeli tjedan u ruku za ono protiv bolova sta sam ja odbila........i naravno....sljedecih 5 dana vadenja krvi svako jutro........jooooj.......i to meni ej tesko naci venu pa zamisli kako sam bila izbodena  :Grin:  
no....vrijedilo je sve  :Heart:

----------


## dorotea24

ja sam jedno dijete rodila vaginalno, a drugo na carski. kod prvog sam dobila samo jednu braunilu tijekom poroda koju su sutradan izvadili, a kod carskog su me izboli po cijelom tijelu 569 puta. obavezno ide braunila pa poslije poroda svaki dan injekcije u stomak protiv tromboze pa injekcije sintocinona 2 puta dnevno u guzu, pa injekcije protiv bolova, pa si cijeli dan na infuziji i onda ne daj bože da ti kao meni pukne vena pa da te bodu na još 5 mjesta tako da ako se bojiš igle carski DEFINITIVNO nije opcija za tebe jer će te izbosti ko švicarski sir, a u vaginalnom dobiješ samo jednu pikicu i jednu poslije poroda, ali tu ni ne osjetiš zbog euforije. pošto sam prošla oba poroda uvijek bih glasala za onaj vaginalni. jedina "prednost" carskog je što nema onih porođajnih bolova, ali zato sve to s kamatama platiš narednih dana kada treba ustati na WC i brinuti se o bebi.

----------


## cvjetkica

Prije poroda, ništa. Kad sam ušla u salu, tamo su me piknuli. Anesteziolog me piknuo u leđa,ali kako je sestra pričala samnom i on također, nisam niti skužila . Da, prije su mi stavili braunilu. Poslije poroda sam dobila infuziju i cijelu noć nekaj protiv bolova. Vadili su mi krv svakio jutro,ali nisam dobivala nikakve injekcije u trbuh niti u guzu. Morala sam prije poroda, jedno mjesec dana ranije ići vadit krv da mi odrede krvnu grupu (ali to nema veze sa carskim), kako sam + nije mi trebalo ništa osim infuzije i toga protiv bolova tako sam barem shvatila. Dosta će te napikat,ali sve se zaboravi kad vidiš svog malog miša.Kod privatnika će ti biti super, ipak moraju se brinuti za svoju reputaciju

----------


## kiara666

Više ni sama nisam pametna.... U svakom slučaju, idem kod privatnika - na to i računam, da će bolje paziti na mene cmizdravu. Doktorici sam otvoreno rekla kakav problem imam s iglama, i još ćemo razgovarati zajedno s Podobnikom, pa neka mi i oni savjetuju. Dobro da ste mi rekle da na carskom ima puno igala, da ih znam priupitati i oko toga. Mislim, neka bodu ako nisam pri svijesti, ili ako im je svejedno jesam li ili nisam u nesvijesti. Ne smiju me ubosti ako je važno da sam baš tada pri svijesti, to je problem... Na vađenje krvi sam se jedino uspjela priviknuti da ne izgubim svijest, ali cmizdrim kao malo dijete. Ostalo ne mogu. Kod zubarke nisam još nikada uspjela ostati pri svijesti. Sramota, znam, ali nemoćna sam...

----------


## ini

kiara... strašno zbog te tvoje fobije. kontam da ti nije lako. dobro je netko rekao, izbodu te kao švicarski sir. odi bolje na vaginalni. nakon carskog imaš osim bolova reza i bolove u zdjeličnim kostima od silnih inekcija, a i kvrgice ostanu... da ne spominjem trbuh koji visi preko reza i utrnulost, evo meni još uvjek nakon mjesec i pol.   :Sad:

----------


## cvjetkica

zašto ste svi vi primali injekcije u trbuh??? meni su dali infuziju s nečim protiv bolova i vadili su mi krv.

----------


## ini

mislim da su te injekcije protiv tromboze, ako se ne varam...

----------


## Deaedi

> kiara... strašno zbog te tvoje fobije. kontam da ti nije lako. dobro je netko rekao, izbodu te kao švicarski sir. odi bolje na vaginalni. nakon carskog imaš osim bolova reza i bolove u zdjeličnim kostima od silnih inekcija, a i kvrgice ostanu... da ne spominjem trbuh koji visi preko reza i utrnulost, evo meni još uvjek nakon mjesec i pol.


ini, zao mi je da si imala takvo iskustvo i oporavak poslije carskog, ali nasreću, to nije pravilo. Ja sam imala carski i nisam imala takvo iskutvo.

Ne znam o kakvim bolovima u zdjelici i kvrgicama pričaš  :? 
Trbuh mi nije visio preko reza, mislim da to vise ovisi o kg koje dobijes u trudnoci i tvoj fizickoj konstrukciji - meni je trbuh nakon carskog bio skoro ravan.

Utrnulost postoji, ali mi nista nije smetala, i prosla je sama od sebe.

Nisam dobila nikakve injekcije u trbuh  :?

----------


## Anci

Ja sam dobila injekciju u nogu nakon CR.
Trbuh mi je ok, ok, malko je šlaufast  :Grin: , no to nema veze sa CR-om. Imam nekih 50-ak kila cijeli život, no valjda sam tako građena pa mi je taj dio uvijek malo šlaufast.  :Rolling Eyes: 
Ovaj dio oko ožiljka je u redu, trbuh mi je tu ravan, ožiljak se vidi, no bez problema nosim niski badić   :Grin:  .
Imala sam dva CR-a.

----------


## ini

Meni je prirodno donji dio trbuha malo izbočen, a i ostala je koja kilica viška doduše pa kontam da je visuljak preko reza kombinacija  :Smile: . 

Ne znam za vas, ali meni su ostajale kvrgice od injekcija koje sam dobivala u guzu i sjedalične kosti su me rasturale.

----------


## single

ja nisam dobila nikakve injekcije u trbuh i nogu  :?  :? 
a poslije mi ej trbuh odmah ostao ravan.....da mi netko ni ne vjeruje da sam ikad bila trudna ......a badice nosim bez beda jer je rez skroz nisko

ma ja ti mogu reci da je meni carski rez predivno iskustvo i nikad nisam pozalila...i ako opet idem RODITI to ce biti definitivno carski.......

----------


## Deaedi

> ja nisam dobila nikakve injekcije u trbuh i nogu  :?  :? 
> a poslije mi ej trbuh odmah ostao ravan.....da mi netko ni ne vjeruje da sam ikad bila trudna ......a badice nosim bez beda jer je rez skroz nisko
> 
> ma ja ti mogu reci da je meni carski rez predivno iskustvo i nikad nisam pozalila...i ako opet idem RODITI to ce biti definitivno carski.......


x

Definitivno ne bi ni pokusala roditi vaginalno, carski bi mi bio jedina opcija.

----------


## cvjetkica

meni isto ništa ne visi preko reza. imam malo izbočen trbuh,ali to je tak . Oduvijek sam imala malo trbuha bez obzira na kilažu. Građa, kaj ćeš?!  :Rolling Eyes:  Rez je super, još je malo crvenkast ali samo u sredini. Sve ok.Prve tjedne nakon poroda mi je trbuh bio čudan, ali kad je maternica došla na svoju prijašnju veličinu i trbuh je kao i prije. Sve te gnjavaže nakon poroda ti idu rok službe.  :Grin:

----------


## babel

Većer drage forumašice.
Vi ste sve rodile carskim pa računan da je tu misto mom pitanju.
Ovako, prvi porod je bija prije 18mj, CR. Nakon 18h trudova nisan se otvarala niti se beba spustila pa je odlučen hitan carski.
Dijagnoza uska zdjelica. Sada san ponovno trudna, (do poroda ima još vrimena), ali prominila san gin. Ne iden više doktoru za kojeg san mislila da je normalan (virujte iman razloga za to), sada me vodi doktorica, predivna žena koja je prije svega čovik i ona smatra da ne triban ni razmišljati o vaginalnom porodu jer bi to kod mene bilo mučenje sa istim ishodom.
Zanima me šta bi vi na mom mistu, zatražile drugo mišljenje ili poslušale doktoricu?

----------


## babel

Kiara sori ali moran se umišat. Razumin da se bojiš poroda, igala i sl., ali nemoj mislit da kod CR nema igala.
Cure su ti dobro napisale.
I evo meni, nakon 18mj je još liva strana ožiljka zatrnuta.
Pa sad virovale vi ili ne   :Rolling Eyes:  
Operaciju mi je radija šef gin. i porodništva kod kojeg san vodila cilu trudnoću. Valjda bi mora nekog boga znati  :/  
I inekcije san redovito dobivala a o bakteriji i bocama infuzije neću ni govorit.
Samo tko voli nek izvoli   :Love: 
Sada me zanima ako mi je liva strana zatrnuta kako će biti ako buden morala na još jedan carski :?

----------


## djeca su zakon

*kiara666*, i ja bih te htjela ohrabriti za prirodan porod.
Najbitnija je dobra priprema sto na Rodi fakat mozes dobit.
Dobro ad imas mogucnost ici kod privatnika, to ti moze uliti dodatnu sigurnost i ohrabrenje, a samo to ti je i potrebno.
Kod Podobnika ti je jedna super primalja, Teuta i odlicna dr. Zmijanac   :Kiss: 
Poznam ih sa Merkura, jer sam gore provela 2 tjedna (cuvanje trudnoce i porod)
Inace, ja sam 1. bebu rodila carskim, a 2. prirodno.
I sve je istina sto cure pricaju o iglama i bolovima nakon operacije.
Imas stvarno dosta vremena da razmislis i NE BOJ SE!
Meni je pomogla knjiga Duhovni pristup rađanju http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=67&Show=1236
najtoplije bih preporucila svakoj zeni.

----------


## djeca su zakon

*babel*, ako imas usku zdjelicu, onda te navodno sljeduju carski (ali jos provjeri)
Nije to najgora stvar, nemoj se bedirat.
Ako zelis djecu, moguce je i vise carskih od njihovih preporucenih maxim. 3.
Poznam zenu koja je rodila 5-ero na carski i sad ceka 6. bebu!  :Kiss:  
A o tome sam slusala i na tecaju na Merkuru, svaka zena ima drugacije tijelo i tkivo se moze odlicno oporavit vec nakon 4-8 mjeseci, 
a idealno bi bilo kad bi taj razmak bio oko 2 godine (do sljedece trudnoce).
Ova moja nije stigla napraviti tako dug razmak i sve je ok.   :Smile:

----------


## babel

djeca su zakon, hvala ti  :Love:  
Ma ne muči me sada problem vezan oko dice (kada san ja rodila pokraj mene je ležala žena 42god. sa trećim carskim i izgledala je bolje od mene 10 puta. A ja san joj po god. kćer mogla biti) nego šta mi moj prošli nije bija baš tako lagan (pretpostavljan zbog cjelodnevnog pokušaja da rodin) i zato mi sada nije svejedno. A i osoblje je ajme majko, premda san poznavala neke babice :/ 
Ali imaš pravo, nije to najgore.
Kad bolje razmislin, šta bi bez njega  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## princess puffy

> mislim da su te injekcije protiv tromboze, ako se ne varam...


da, uobičajena tromboprofilaksa kod svih operiranih! uglavnom to svi dobivaju nekoliko dana nakon op.zahvata

----------


## Trio

Eto priključih se i ja k vama CARICAMA! Ja sam rodila tri prekrasne bebe carskim rezom,nisam imala nikakve naznake za prirodni porod,u svim trudnočama cerviks tvrdo zatvoren ne prohodan za prst,nikad trudovi i nikad mi nije puknuo vodenjak! prva tr.završena 40+10, druga 39+4 a treča 39+6.Svi rođeni u Petrovoj kod Zlopaše, iskustva prefenomenalna oduševljujuca bez mita a kamoli korupcije(čak večina nije dobila ni bombonjeru)!Prve dvije su bile u spinalnoj,a treća u opčoj na moju žalost,spinalna mi je mrak! Prvi puta mi je bilo emotivno teže kao i u svemu po pitanju prvog puta.Svaki sljedeči put je bilo još bolje po pitanju svega! Meni bol nije bila ne izdrživa bilo mi je okejčić,mislim da ti nitko ni ne može opisati tu vrstu boli;a i svako ima drugačiji prag tolerancije!Meni je sve skupa i zajedno bilo superiška! Moji TAUBEKI sada imaju 5 g;2g; i 8 mj. Eto baš sam sretna da sam podjelila svoje lijepo iskustvo s vama CARICAMA,hvala!!!!!!

----------


## sorciere

i ja sam frikuša po pitanju igli. a stvarno ne znam o kakvim ubadanjima na CR-u cure pričaju  :? ??? koga to bodu ko švicarski sir?????  :shock: 

na samom porodu piknuli su me JEDNOM (i ostavili mi to u ruci) prije opće anestezije, a sve drugo što sam trebala dobiti išlo je kroz tu iglu. 
bila mi je u ruci dok sam trebala infuziju, a nakon toga su ju izvadili. vađenje igle ne boli. 

btw - na porodu su mi bili dr. dukić i dr. zmijanac. i drago mi je da ju hvalite, jer žena je (još tada bila) super. objasnila mi je sve o carskom u detalje. što se reže, kako se reže, kako šiva, kakvi su šavovi, oporavak... i ono što sam pitala, i ono što je mislila da me zanima... 

kiara666 - ako ti je lakše - i ja imam iste reakcije na vađenje krvi   :Grin:  .

----------


## single

meni su stavili tu jednu braunilu......no, ja sam vec sljedeci dan trazila da mi izvade jer mi je uzasno smetala.......kiara i aj imam uzasne traume na igle...kad moram ici vaditi krv je katastrofa   :Embarassed:  ......posto sam trazila da mi izvade iglu, i zbog igle odbila lijekove protiv bolova morali su me bosti svako jutro za vaditi krv...ali ti doslovce izvade jednu kap u 6 ujutro, ja bila jos u polusnu, nisam ni skuzila jer bih na pol spavala....   :Grin:  ...no tih pikanja u nogu i trbuh ni nigdje drugdje nisam imala...i toplo bih ti preporucila spinalnu jer tu iglu u leda ni ne osjetis(valjda jer ne vidis  :Smile:  )

----------


## Lilika

Trio, koliki je razmak izmedu tvoje druge i trece bebice?

Pitam buduci da me interesiraju iskustva mama s ne bas prevelikim razmakom izmedu dva carska.
Osobno bih voljela ici na drugu bebicu sto prije (ponajvise zbog godina), no malenome je tek 8 mjeseci.....ja bih najradije odmah krenula u akciju, pa kad bude-bude.

----------


## Trio

Lilika, moj razmak između prvog i drugog carskog  je 3.g.i mjesec dana,a između drugog i trečeg 19.mj. Kada sam bila na drugom carskom upoznala sam ženu koja je med.sestra na Rebru  ona je rodila carskim dva puta,a razmak joj je bio 13.mj i sve je prošlo ok. Pričekaj do bebinih 12.mj pa napravi ultrazvuk maternice da se vidi jel ti ožiljak ok i kreni na drugu trudnoču,razmak bi ti da odmah ostaneš trudna bio 19.-20.mj i mislim da je to sasvim okejčić!

----------


## Trio

Možeš ti i prije 12.mj svog bebača al svakako napravi ultrazvuk! Ne znam jel ti duže treba da ti se bebica primi pa si probaj iskalkulirat prema ovim podacima!

----------


## Lilika

:Kiss:  
Sredinom 6. mjeseca imam dogovoreno kod dr, pa cemo cuti sto kaze......srecom, nisam imala problema oko zaceca prve bebice, pa se nadam da ce i druga doci vrlo brzo   :Smile:

----------


## laumi

Između mojeg 2. i 3. carskog je razmak bio 17. mjeseci i cijelo vrijeme treće trudnoće sam se bojala hoće li sve ispasti ok. Ispalo je super, svi živi i zdravi, 3. carski je bolio puno manje od 2. i oporavak mi je bio puno brži nakon 3.
Ali... ne bih preporučila tako mali razmak između dva carska reza. Ja sam imala sreće, ali to je ozbiljna operacija i treba dati vremena tijelu da se oporavi.
Moj ginekolog kaže da bi nakon 1. carskog reza trebalo proći barem godinu dana do sljedeće trudnoće, a nakon 2. carskog reza barem 2 godine.
(Moje drugo dijete je imalo samo 8 mj. kad sa zatrudnila treći put. Nisam to planirala.)

----------


## betty blue

zanima me da li je nakon carskog reza potrebno imati velike količine uložaka kao kod vaginalnog poroda? te koliko je bitna vrsta uloška tada, s obzirom da se kod vaginalnog poroda preporučuju oni vulgaris zbog rane, koje pak kod carskog nema?

bebač je još na zadak, pa se paralelno pripremam i za carski ako bude trebalo   :Smile:  
naime, zanima me da li je tim slučajevima praksa "naručivanja" na carski ili se može čekati da porod sam počne (ipak, možda se beba u mođuvremenu okrene). Ja sam sklonija ovoj drugoj opciji, ali nisam sigurna koliko to u bolnicama prolazi s obzirom na onaj "post" prije operacije?

----------


## Trio

Ja sam koristila prva dva dana na inenzivnoj obične(Vir) a nakon toga sam kombinirala s Alweys nočne i obične, doma sam se prebacila na Alweys klasične. Krvarenje je individualno meni je sva tri puta kod carskog bilo drugačije ali ništa pre strašno! Kada sam bila zadnji put u rodilištu prije 8.mj. bile su dvije žene u sobi koje su imale bebu na zadak probali su prirodno nije išlo pa su ih stavili na carski. Mislim da je bolje ako se beba na okrene do termina da se ide odmah na carski jel čemu mučiti sebe i bebu kada su indikacije 99 posto da češ na carski

----------


## Trio

Za opču anesteziju bi trebalo proči 4-6 sati od jela a za spinalnu 2 sata!

----------


## princess puffy

> Za opču anesteziju bi trebalo proči 4-6 sati od jela a za spinalnu 2 sata!


dezinformacija ! opća i regionalna anestezija  se tretiraju jednako (tko kaže da neće trebati konverzija iz spinala u opću?) tako da se može jesti i piti do ponoći dan uoči operacije

----------


## Trio

10.01.2007.g. sam išla na porod, ležala sam u Prtrovoj 5 dana prije toga. Taj dan sam ujutro išla na amino cintezu radi utvrđivanja zrelosti plodne vode,nakon toga sam bila prikopčana na ctg sat vremena. Carski je trebao biti sutra ujutro, cure u sobi su rekle da mi ostave ručak ja sam poručala oko 12i30,nakon toga curi mi plodna voda i zbog opasnosti infekcije idem na porod odmah a ne sutra! Razgovaram s anesteziologom i doktorom obavještavam ih da sam jela a oni kažu da za spinalnu koju sam ja i željela (jer sam tako imala i prvi put) treba proč dva sata! Moja beba je izašla u 14i50 h. Kada je bilo koja opracija dogovorena NARAVNO da se ide na tašte, ako je operacija po hitnom postupku niti jedan liječnik ne čeka 12 ili 24 sata da bi te operirao! Eto to su moja iskustva i saznanja po pitanju toga, inače sam u životu primila 3 puta opču i 2 puta spinalnu anesteziju. Na zadnjem carskom 2008.g sam primila spinalnu koja nije djelovala kao prva dva puta pa sam išla u opču!Moj sin je u 11.mj. prošle godine sa dva i pol mjeseca starosti isao na operaciju hernije-bruha u Klajčevu,na razgovoru s dvije anesteziologiceod ostalih pitanja i odgovora za anesteziju rečeno mi je da zadnje dojenje bude 6 SATI PRIJE OPERACIJE! Eto ako sam na bilo koji način dala dezinformaciju na ovom i prethodnom postu onda se ISPRIČAVAM u svoje i u anesteziologovo ime (jer on valjda ne zna šta priča) nadam se da si ti liječnik pa si dala točnu informaciju,jer eto ja sam samo po pitanju anestezija prenjela SVOJE ISKUSTVO i sumljam da su svi ti anesteziolozi u krivu jedan dva možda ali svi :?

----------


## princess puffy

situacija je sljedeća:ako je hitna operacija ide se odmah bez obzira kada je bolesnik jeo;elektivni zahvat -znači dogovorena operacija bez hitnoće najmanje 6 h bez jela i pića bez obzira koji tip anestezije je u igri (i obično se kaže možete jesti i piti do ponoći tog dana uoči operativnog zahvata,osim ako operacija nije u popodnevni satima naravno da se tada neće gladovati cijeli dan)
ne vjerujem da ti je anesteziolog rekao da je potrebno proći samo 2h da se želudac isprazni (da,ako si samo pila vodu)i da je to period koji je potreban za spinalnu anesteziju,ako jest to je vitium artis.
i da,kod majki koje doje treba proći 4h (ni tu ti nije ispravna informacija),jer je majčino mlijeko lako probavljivo,za razliku od formula gdje je potreban period gladovanja od 6h.

----------


## Trio

Eto kao što rekoh to je moje iskustvo,sve je prošlo u savršenom redu u svim mojim slučajevima anestezije, očito je da su moji anesteziolozi u krivu sve sam ih saslušala bistre glave a osobito kada mi je beba bila na operaciji ipak sam potpisivala djetetovu sudbinu. Znači zaključak je hvala Bogu da smo svi živi i zdravi jer ipak smo se držali njihovih prenesenih znanja na naše slučajeve!   :Smile:  MOLIM SVE ONE KOJI IDU NA CARSKI da se pridržavaju uputa anesteziologa i liječnika!!!!!!!!! Ipak ovo su stranice za naša osobna iskustva i svaki je slučaj individualan za sebe svako od nas nosi svoju priču.    :Heart:   :Smile:   :Heart:

----------


## Anci

> zanima me da li je nakon carskog reza potrebno imati velike količine uložaka kao kod vaginalnog poroda? te koliko je bitna vrsta uloška tada, s obzirom da se kod vaginalnog poroda preporučuju oni vulgaris zbog rane, koje pak kod carskog nema?


Ja sam ti imala 2 CR i mogla sam podnijeti samo one vir, veo... uloške. Ne znam zašto. Nema rane, ali jednostavno, svi tipa always, libresse i sl. mi nikako nisu odgovarali. Baš me smetalo  :/

----------


## princess puffy

eto kada si ti tako uporna a ja sam u pravu i da ne bi bilo tvoja riječ protiv moje:

Fasting
Why do I need to fast before an operation?

Fasting - which is not eating, drinking or chewing anything for a set period of time - is part of every safe anaesthetic technique. It is performed to improve the safety of someone undergoing general anesthesia. When some one is given a general anaesthetic many of the normal reflexes of the body are lost. One of these is the one that keeps food in the stomach and prevents it coming back up and into the lungs - or "going down the wrong way" as it is commonly known. When someone experiences this in the normal state the body can cough and protect the lungs from food and fluid going down. Under anaesthesia this does not occur to the same degree and the consequences of food going into the lungs can be very severe. *[b]The normal fasting period is from midnight if you are having an operation on the morning operating list and from 7 am (after only a light breakfast) if you are having an afternoon operation. This is the normal period people go betwe*en meals [/b]so has little effect on the body. Do not fast for longer periods, this causes unnecessary stress on the body. Children are given specific instructions according to their age and every attempt will be made to minimise the time they are fasted.

Why is fasting needed if I'm not going to have a general anaesthetic?
*
Any anaesthetic has the potential for complications and there is the possibility that some other form of anaesthetic may be inadequate for the operation and the anaesthetic may have to be converted to a general anaesthetic at any time.

*

----------


## princess puffy

dojenje i preoprativno gladovanje:


Welcome Welcome Bienvenido Benvenuary 2002, pp. 132-133.

Families facing surgery or other medical procedures with their infants and young children confront many challenges. One such issue is preoperative fasting that restricts the intake of all ingested material, including human milk.

When a mother calls La Leche League to request information about preoperative fasting for her nursing child because she has been told her child must not have anything by mouth for several hours before surgery is scheduled, it is easy to empathize with her distress. Helping her to plan alternatives that will comfort and distract her child when nursing is not possible is one way of supporting her. She may need help in understanding the reasons for the fasting period or tips on how to dialogue with her child’s health care providers. During interactions with the health care providers involved in her child’s care and treatment, it is important for her to be her child’s advocate, yet also develop a rapport that is positive and productive with each care provider. Leaders can also be an important resource, offering the mother information regarding the issues related to pre-anesthesia fasting practices.

Preoperative fasting practices are an attempt to minimize the volume of the gastric residual (the fluid left in the stomach), which has traditionally been thought to reduce the chance of pulmonary aspiration (stomach contents getting into lungs). Since pulmonary aspiration of gastric contents is a potentially life-threatening complication of general anesthesia, the concerns of health care providers are understandable. Clinical research generally supports either two or three hours of fasting before anesthesia for fully breastfed infants. Some studies (Cavell 1981; Husband 1969; Litman 1994) have concluded that the rate of gastric emptying of human milk is twice as fast as that for infant formula but not quite as fast as clear liquids. However, the lung damage possible from a potential aspirate is as important a consideration as the gastric emptying time. James (1984) found that a low volume of aspirate with a very low pH (i.e., high acidity) is far worse than a higher volume of aspirate with a higher pH (lower acidity). Lung damage from aspiration of saline solution appears to be less than that of aspirated human milk or infant formula according to one study (O’Hare 1996). These are the concerns that influence preoperative fasting practices and policies.

Despite the risks associated with potential pulmonary aspiration, it is worthwhile to consider the benefits of having as short a fasting time as is safely possible. In addition to the obvious psychological advantages for breastfeeding children having reduced preoperative fasting times, “liberalization of preoperative fluid intake may decrease patient irritability, increase parent satisfaction, reduce the incidence of severe hypotension during anesthetic induction due to hypovolemia, and reduce hypoglycemia” (Ferrari 1999).

According to the BREASTFEEDING ANSWER BOOK (1997 revised edition, page 290), “Although some doctors require that a patient be given nothing by mouth (‘NPO’) for eight hours before surgery, these guidelines are in the process of changing. Recent studies indicate that a more reasonable fasting time before surgery is six hours for formula (Spear 1992), three hours for human milk, and two hours for clear liquids (Litman 1994; Schreiner 1994). The mother should discuss the NPO orders with the surgeon and anesthesiologist beforehand; many are willing to accommodate the needs of the breastfeeding baby.”

An article in BREASTFEEDING ABSTRACTS (Nicholson and Schreiner 1995) examined the issues and data relating to the determination of a safe fasting interval for human milk prior to the induction of anesthesia. The rationale for less restrictive feeding guidelines, with infants allowed to ingest either clear liquids or human milk up to two or three hours prior to induction of anesthesia, is explored. The author also states, “Once sufficient clinical experience has been accumulated for each fasting interval, then it will be possible to determine whether this practice is safe.”

Unfortunately, the scarcity of data on the rate of gastric emptying of human milk in infants, coupled with the fear of pulmonary aspiration of gastric contents, often leads to more conservative NPO guidelines. This is despite the fact that perioperative aspiration (aspiration just before, during, or immediately after surgery) is infrequent in children. A recent study (Ferrari 1999) of pediatric preoperative fasting practices in various institutions around the country determined that human milk ingestion was restricted for four hours before anesthesia for all age groups (both less than six months and more than six months) in most, but not all, institutions.

The Ferrari study also noted that institutions differed in their categorization of human milk. It may be considered the equivalent of a clear liquid, a solid, artificial baby milk, or something in between: 23 percent considered it as a clear liquid, 36 percent as between a clear liquid and formula, 7 percent the same as formula, and 34 percent as a solid. The category chosen affected the length of time that human milk was withheld.

The effect of human milk’s categorization is evident in the most recent consensus practice guidelines issued by the American Society of Anesthesiologists (ASA) (1999) where human milk is treated as being in between clear liquids (with a minimum fasting time of two hours) and non-human milk (with a minimum fasting time of six hours). *The minimum fasting time the ASA recommends for human milk is four hou*rs. Although this supports and promotes reduced fasting time in institutions that have or had policies with fasting times greater than four hours, this interval still represents a hardship for breastfeeding families striving to normalize a difficult situation and comfort their child. It is no wonder that caring parents and health care providers continue to question the necessity for this hardship and attempt to reduce the preoperative fasting interval within reasonable safety limits.

Some reputable institutions allow a briefer fasting period than the ASA guidelines for human milk ingestion. The 1994 articles by Litman and Schreiner and referred to in the BREASTFEEDING ANSWER BOOK also support and suggest a three-hour fasting time for human milk. Furthermore, tests, medications, and procedures should be scheduled with consideration for the baby’s nursing needs, for example, scheduling procedures and surgeries early in the morning. Presurgery NPO orders for breastfed babies should reflect the easy digestibility of human milk (exclusively breastfed babies can have nearly empty stomachs in two to four hours) and a baby may be allowed to suck at the breast for comfort on an “emptier” recently pumped breast, according to The Hospitalized Nursing Baby (Popper 1998). Ruth Lawrence, MD, Director of University of Rochester’s Lactation Study Center and a member of LLLI’s Health Advisory Council, states that “Instructions to breastfeeding mothers should limit the amount of breastfeeding after four hours and permit feeding on a prepumped breast predominantly for comfort” (Breastfeeding: A Guide for the Medical Profession, 5th edition, 1999, page 497).

Leaders have many resources available to them as they help mothers. THE WOMANLY ART OF BREASTFEEDING and BREASTFEEDING ANSWER BOOK are full of references. There are many articles from LEAVEN, NEW BEGINNINGS, and BREASTFEEDING ABSTRACTS available through the LLLI Web site: www.lalecheleague.org/ If the Leader needs more information, she can contact her local Professional Liaison (PL) Leader. If the local PL Leader needs more information, she can contact the Division/Affiliate PL Resource Leader, who can contact the Center for Breastfeeding Information if needed.

I salute the parents whose love and concern for their infants and young children inspire them to question recommendations and make informed health care choices. It is their persistence that requires current fasting practices and guidelines to be repeatedly evaluated and supported by up-to-date evidence. One of the rewards of LLL leadership is being a supportive resource for these parents.

References

    * American Society of Anesthesiologist (ASA). Practice Guidelines for Preoperative Fasting and the Use of Pharmacologic Agents to Reduce the Risk of Pulmonary Aspiration: Application to Healthy Patients Undergoing Elective Procedures - A Report by the American Society of Anesthesiologists Task Force on Preoperative Fasting. Anesthesiology 1999 Mar; 90(3): 896-905.
    * Cavell, B. Gastric emptying in infants fed human milk or infant formula. Acta Paediatr Scan 1981; 70(5): 639-4.
    * Ferrari, L. R., et al. Preoperative fasting practices in pediatrics. Anesthesiology 1999; 90(4): 978-80.
    * Husband, J. and Husband, P. Gastric emptying of water and glucose solutions in the newborn. Lancet 1969; 2(7617): 409-11.
    * James, C. F., et al. Pulmonary aspiration—effects of volume and pH in the rat. Anesth Analg 1984 Jul; 63(7): 665-8.
    * Lawrence, R. A. Breastfeeding: A Guide for the Medical Profession, Fifth Edition. St. Louis: Mosby, 1999; 497.
    * Litman, R. S., Wu, C. L., and Quinlivan, J. K. Gastric volume and pH in infants fed clear liquids and breast milk prior to surgery. Anesth Analg 1994; 79: 482-85.
    * Morbacher, N. and Stock, J. Breastfeeding Answer Book, Revised Edition. Schaumburg, Illinois: LLLI, 1997; 290, 293-294.
    * Nicholson, S. C. and Schreiner, M. S. Feed the babies. Breastfeeding Abstracts 1995; 15(1): 3-4.
    * O’Hare, B. et al. Acute lung injury after instillation of human breast milk or infant formula into rabbits’ lungs. Anesthesiology 1996 Jun; 84(6): 1386-91.
    * Riordan J. and Auerbach, K. Breastfeeding and Human Lactation, Second Edition. Sudbury, MA: Jones and Bartlett, 1999; 652.
    * Schreiner, M. S. Preoperative and postoperative fasting in children. Ped Clin N Am 1994; 41(1): 111-20.
    * Spear, R. Anesthesia for premature and term infants: perioperative implications. J Pediatr 1992; 120(2 pt 1): 165-75.
    * Splinter, W. M., et al. Preoperative fasting in children. Anesth Analg 1999; 89: 80-9.

----------


## betty blue

> betty blue prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> zanima me da li je nakon carskog reza potrebno imati velike količine uložaka kao kod vaginalnog poroda? te koliko je bitna vrsta uloška tada, s obzirom da se kod vaginalnog poroda preporučuju oni vulgaris zbog rane, koje pak kod carskog nema?
> 
> 
> Ja sam ti imala 2 CR i mogla sam podnijeti samo one vir, veo... uloške. Ne znam zašto. Nema rane, ali jednostavno, svi tipa always, libresse i sl. mi nikako nisu odgovarali. Baš me smetalo  :/


Anci, hvala. Njih ću svakako pripremiti jer se još uvijek nadam vaginalnom porodu. Pretpostavaljam da i one jednokratne gaćice idu i s carskim rezom (vidjela sam na kutiji da piše da su pogodne i u tom slučaju)

----------


## Trio

Ja ni u jednom trenutku nisam rekla da nisi u pravu,ispričala sam svoje iskustvo. Hvala ti na iscrpnom izvješću koje si nam poslala. Nije mi bila namjera uči s tobom u raspravu, eto to je bilo moje osobno iskustvo i preživjeh hvala bogu!

----------


## cvjetkica

Meni su trebali oni veliki ulošci, kao pelene. Kada je beba sisala jako sam krvarila. Brzo je prestalo, 2, 3 dana...Onda kasnije vrlo malo, pa su mi bili dovoljni oni obični ulošci.

----------


## single

> Meni su trebali oni veliki ulošci, kao pelene. Kada je beba sisala jako sam krvarila. Brzo je prestalo, 2, 3 dana...Onda kasnije vrlo malo, pa su mi bili dovoljni oni obični ulošci.


meni isto tako..prve dane se dosta krvari

----------


## Anci

> Anci prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  betty blue prvotno napisa
> ...


I njih sam imala   :Grin:  
Tako prekrasno stoje kad ih navučeš   :Grin:  
Ali, ako ipak budeš imala carski, to će ti biti dobro, da te ništa ne smeta, zbog reza.

----------


## betty blue

ma vidim na ovom gornjem topiku da se raspravlja o prisutnosti oca carskom rezu? kako to stoji u našim bolnicama? ja bila uvjerena da otac može biti na carskom...

----------


## sirius

> ma vidim na ovom gornjem topiku da se raspravlja o prisutnosti oca carskom rezu? kako to stoji u našim bolnicama? ja bila uvjerena da otac može biti na carskom...


nema šanse.osim kod Podobnika.

----------


## Trio

U Petrovoj isto tako.Na carski ne puštaju nikog jedino ti mogu ispred sale biti bližnji pa vide prvo bebu pa tebe u prolazu.Mislim da se nije ništa promjenilo od 8.mj.2008.g.

----------


## Trio

Ja sam svoju bebu podojila po uputama u 3 ujutro, prošlo je i malo više od 6 sati od zadnjeg dojenja! Ne možeš uvijek ni računati na točno vrijeme operacije, duža vizita,hitan slučaj....

----------


## Poslid

Molim da se više ne prepucavate.
Ne mogu tolerirati rasprave na tom nivou.

----------


## betty blue

opet malo dižem, jer je sve izglednije da će ipak biti carski
dakle, ja sam jako nabrijana na dojenje, pa me zanima kakva su vaša iskustva neposredno nakon carskog? Koliko sam shvatila, ukoliko se radi o spinalnog analgeziji potrebno je mirovanje na posenom odjelu iduća 24 sata, pa pretpostavljam da tada nema dojenja. Koliko sam dalje shvatila, nakon toga se rodilja prebacuje na odjela babinjača i prepostavljam da se dalje tretira kao i svaka druga rodilja, dakle ako postoji rooming in, beba će biti sa mnom i moći ću je dojiti koliko želim. Konkretno, idem u Merkur.
Također, zanima me, pošto vidim da otac ne može biti prisutan carskom, kad on može vidjeti bebu? 
Bit će još pitanja, samo dok se sjetim svega...

----------


## Poslid

Dojenje nakon carskog reza je svakako moguće. Istina je da je prva odvojenost duga i da se djete ne stavlja na dojku u sali, tako da je prvi kontakt odgođen, što može uzrokovati male probleme s uspostavlajnjem dojenja - ali u svakom slučaju vrijedno je pokušati.

Otac može vidjeti djete čim ga iznesu iz sale (obično na hodniku)

----------


## princess puffy

što se spinalne anestezije tiče to ti nije nikakva zapreka za dojenje,to ležanje 24 h nakon procedure je više preventivnog karaktera i u svakom slučaju možeš se toliko micati da imaš uspješno dojenje
no,druga je priča to što si (barem u ST) fizički odvojen od svog djeteta (to je ginekološka inovacija)pa zato ne možeš dojiti

----------


## single

za dojenje spinalna ti nije nikakva prepreka, moj meleckani je bio dojen nakon 2 ili 3 sata...okrenula sam se na bok i bez problema je sisao lezeci pokraj mene na krevetu....romin in u italiji je odmah i tamo si odmah na babinjacama..nije mi jasno zasto bi trebao biti na drugom kraju...i jos je prednost carice imaju sobe blizu sestara i one su tu uvijek na svako zvonce

----------


## laumi

U Vinogradskoj tata može vidjeti bebu odmah nakon poroda, a mamu taj isti dan u vrijeme posjeta, puste ga na intenzivnu.

Dojenje je moguće odmah nakon što mamu dovezu iz sale na intenzivnu (barem je tako bila kad sam rodila dvoje mlađe djece).

----------


## jkitanov

ja sam svog princa rodila u spinalnoj i ljubila ga min. nakon poroda.  :D prvi podoj su nam omogućili nakon sat i pol na cemu im puno hvala. sve je stvar dobre volje osoblja.

----------


## single

> ja sam svog princa rodila u spinalnoj i ljubila ga min. nakon poroda.  :D prvi podoj su nam omogućili nakon sat i pol na cemu im puno hvala. sve je stvar dobre volje osoblja.


lijepo je vidjeti da ima jos divnih iskustva kao sta je bilo i moje   :Love:

----------


## sibell

imala sam carski, spinalna anes. bebu su mi dali odmah po carskom. mm-a su pozvali da bude prisutan dok bebu peru. dojenje je bilo obavezno-cekanje max 2 sata nakon carskog. dojenje bez problema. ustala slijedeci dan, bez vecih bolova. -moje iskustvo u natuknicama.  :Smile:

----------


## single

> imala sam carski, spinalna anes. bebu su mi dali odmah po carskom. mm-a su pozvali da bude prisutan dok bebu peru. dojenje je bilo obavezno-cekanje max 2 sata nakon carskog. dojenje bez problema. ustala slijedeci dan, bez vecih bolova. -moje iskustvo u natuknicama.


eh sad kada sam pogledala kamo zivis sve mi je jasno zasto je tvoj porod identican mome!   :Love:  jer i moje dijete se rodilo u italiji

----------


## betty blue

ja. a šta ćemo mi u kroaciji?   :Grin:  
zanima me nakon koliko ste dobile bebu nakon casrkog i u kojoj bolnici? u hrvatskoj  :Smile: 
ma zanima me merkur. ako može neko friško iskustvo

----------


## single

> ja. a šta ćemo mi u kroaciji?   
> zanima me nakon koliko ste dobile bebu nakon casrkog i u kojoj bolnici? u hrvatskoj 
> ma zanima me merkur. ako može neko friško iskustvo


u kroaciji kandama za svoja prava!!!!!
grozno mi je kako to cujem sve za nase bolnice....vec sam i pricala u nekim temama! nije potrebno puno, samo malo dobre volje, grozno je kako kod nas netko moze dobiti recimo ok porod ako si moze priustiti platiti masnu cijenu privatne bolnice

----------


## princess puffy

> u kroaciji kandama za svoja prava!!!!!
> grozno mi je kako to cujem sve za nase bolnice....vec sam i pricala u nekim temama! nije potrebno puno, samo malo dobre volje, grozno je kako kod nas netko moze dobiti recimo ok porod ako si moze priustiti platiti masnu cijenu privatne bolnice


lagano me već iritira tvoja komparacija s Italijom
onda kada nam standard u zdravstvu bude kao talijanski,onda eventualno možemo pričati o našim lošim bolnicama i doktorima

----------


## single

kompariram jer je to sve susjedstvo i zelim da se zna da ne treba biti tako kako je u nasim bolnicama (vjerojatno se i zna, no bolje i 100 puta ponoviti nego presutiti ) i da se treba nekako izboriti da je u nasim bolnicama ti stavovi izmijene!
mogu reci da u talijanskom zdravstvu nije ne znam koji standard, sve se placa, pregled kod ginekologa(socijalnog) se placa, i to 300 kuna, popravak zuba se placa od 350 do 600 kuna...osim ako nemas pravo na besplatno(invalidi, nezaposleni , penzioneri sa minimalnom i djeca do 14 godina)...ili im je zato standard bolji jer se sve placa? porod se ne placa, ali ne znam da li se placa ako za nesto drugo ides u bolnicu

----------


## single

a maksimalni razlog je da kompariram da mame znaju da beba moze biti odmah dojena...znam da vecina vas zna da moze...ali opet postoje one koje ne znaju i kad se citaju price o carskome vecinom za koji dan bude prvo dojenje....pa ja pisem nek se zna i nek se kandama borite ako treba i ustrajete nek vam donesu dijete na podoj

betty blue ja ti zelim svu srecu, da ostvaris sve sta zelis i da sve ide glatko i nek nam se javis sa lijepom pricom   :Love:

----------


## jkitanov

ja sam rodila u lijpoj nasoj u drzavnoj bolnici i dobila svoj smotuljak na mazenje i ljubljenje u sali nakon 1min. mm je bio ispred sale i odmah su se upoznali. kad sam izasla iz op bio mi je omogucen kontakt s mm, koja pusa, smrc,smrc...  :Kiss:   :Laughing:   :Love:  
nakon sat i pol od poroda je moj mis sisao. od onda nismo bili odvojeni ni minute. nadohranjen nije nijednom.

----------


## single

:D  bravo za vas i za pokret u bolnicama lijepe nase

----------


## sweety

Ja sam rodila na carski na SD. Stavili su me na intezivnu 24h.
Čula sam da neke ženske nisu, pa mi nije jasno zašto.
*Da li su nas vozili dole zbog gužve ili kako?*
Osjet u donji dio tijela mi se ionako vratio nakon par sati, samo što su rekli da MORAMO nepomično ležat u nultoj horizontali 24h, sad mi se čini samo zbog njihove komocije.
Navodno da ne bi došlo do disbalansa likvora koji sam svejedno imala, i na jedvite jade su mi napravili krvnu zakrpu.

----------


## sweety

Slijedeći put tražim i carski i bebu kod sebe odma!   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Wink:   :Razz:  









I dvije sluškinje da mi pomažu! Normalno uz onog crnca što maše sa palminim listom!   :Grin:

----------


## Danka_

> Osjet u donji dio tijela mi se ionako vratio nakon par sati, samo što su rekli da MORAMO nepomično ležat u nultoj horizontali 24h, sad mi se čini samo zbog njihove komocije.


Taj savjet uopce nije zbog necije komocije. Sto ne znaci da garantira da do problema nece doci. 
Ja sam odlezala i bilo je sve u redu.

----------


## GrgurovaMama

> Slijedeći put tražim i carski i bebu kod sebe odma!       
> 
> 
> 
> I dvije sluškinje da mi pomažu! Normalno uz onog crnca što maše sa palminim listom!


potpisujem...ako će bit carski idući put...ja se ipak nadam VBAC-u...ali ukoliko ipak završim pod nožem, inzistirat ću na bebi barem onoliko koliko im treba da me zašiju...

----------


## sibell

> single prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> u kroaciji kandama za svoja prava!!!!!
> grozno mi je kako to cujem sve za nase bolnice....vec sam i pricala u nekim temama! nije potrebno puno, samo malo dobre volje, grozno je kako kod nas netko moze dobiti recimo ok porod ako si moze priustiti platiti masnu cijenu privatne bolnice
> 
> 
> lagano me već iritira tvoja komparacija s Italijom
> onda kada nam standard u zdravstvu bude kao talijanski,onda eventualno možemo pričati o našim lošim bolnicama i doktorima


evo, ja sam rodila u italiji i zelim drugo rodit u hrvatskoj. je da su ispred po nekim stvarima -rooming, nema klistira i sl. ali da je situacija super - nije.


pr. rooming in - u vrijeme posjeta bilo je dozvoljeno svima doci u sobu. bilo nas je 4 u sobi i svaka bi imala oko 20 ljudi u posjeti (ako ne i vise). pa racunaj... plus sto svi koriste nas wc - KOMA!!!

rooming in ponovno - nakon carskog ipak nemozes ustat odmah i netko ti treba donijeti bebu pa makar ona bila samo metar od tebe - sestre neljubazne za poludit. ostajale bi mame sa nama i spavale na stolici    :Sad:  

stime da moram napomenuti da sam ja rodila u dobroj i novoj bolnici. u emisijama tipa latinica na temu doktora i bolnica u italiji bi se dalo puuuuno diskutirat.ima mjesta gdje hr ispada ODLICNA solucija.

i da, ovdje je opce poznato da vecina zavrsi na carskom jer dobivaju lovu za operacije..... i gle cudom i ja carski   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sibell

samo da napomenem... imam 8 prijateljica ovdje koje su rodila i ja 9-ta. samo je jedna rodila vaginalno. uopce je poznat taj problem u naprednoj italiji

----------


## single

> samo da napomenem... imam 8 prijateljica ovdje koje su rodila i ja 9-ta. samo je jedna rodila vaginalno. uopce je poznat taj problem u naprednoj italiji


super..onda ja sigurno ne mrdam od tuda...jer ja sam za carski i meni je drago da sma rodila carskim...biti ce da sam imala vise srece od tebe jer za vrime posjeta nas je bilo maksimalno 4 ili 5...s time da slobodno odnesec dijete u 'vrtic' ako ne zelis da je tamo za vrijeme posjeta.....a svaki put kad sma zelila da ga premjeste...zvonce je bilo tu i sestra za 2 minute ispred mene sa osmjehom...biti ce da sam joj bila simpa  :Wink:

----------


## sibell

mi nismo imale vrtic. ma ja sam zadovoljna, da ne ispadne da nisam... beba je bila samnom, dojila sam, zive smo i zdrave. 
u svakom slucaju upravo to generaliziranje di je super a di nije sam htjela "razbit". situacija nikad nije crno bijela...

----------


## single

> mi nismo imale vrtic. ma ja sam zadovoljna, da ne ispadne da nisam... beba je bila samnom, dojila sam, zive smo i zdrave. 
> u svakom slucaju upravo to generaliziranje di je super a di nije sam htjela "razbit". situacija nikad nije crno bijela...


to je istina...ali izgleda da svakome pase drukcije jer su se u nekim temama neke forumasice zalile da im nisu pustile u posjetu djecu i nek eprijatelje...dok je tebe to smetalo u italiji...kod nas je bilo od 16 do 17.30 za sve i od 19.00 do 21.00 samo za supruge...no moji roditelji su uvijek dosli kasnije zbog posla i pustili su posto sam neozenjena  :Smile:

----------


## PUJA8

prije 20mj sam rodila hitnim carskim rezom u 37+1. beba je bila na zadak a puknuo mi vodenjak. sad mi je termin 20.07. tj za 3 tjedna, beba je opet na zadak i velika je (bar su takve procjene), i danas sam bila na kontroli, sto posto uvjerena da ce mi dati termin za carski kad ono... kontrola za 10 dana. sad mi nista nije jasno. imam lagane kontrakcije i bila sam uvjerena da se dogovoreni carski radi dva tjedna prije termina. ili se svejedno ceka termin? a ako pocnu trudovi?

----------


## Poslid

Ako je carski predviđen zbog medicinskih razloga povoljnije i za tebe i za bebu da porod počne spontanim trudovima, zbog izlučivanja hormona, pa da se onda napravi ne-hitni carski rez.
Iako, u pravu si, u našim bonicama većinom rade prije termina.
No, ponavljam, bolje je da dobiješ trudove pa da onda odeš na carski.

----------


## PUJA8

da definitivno je opet carski zbog male razlike izmedu dva poroda, beba je opet na zadak, ja mala, beba velika itd.
prvi put sam se jos nadala da ce se beba okrenuti ali mi je tri tjedna prije termina pukao vodenjak i dobila sam naravno trudove. a mislila sam, kad je u pitanju planirani carski da se unaprijed dogovori datum dva tjedna prije termina. samo me strah da ne bi naletila na nekog nadobudnog doktora koji bi me mozda probao poroditi prirodno.

----------


## Val

PUJA, meni su CR dogovorili tjedan dana prije termina (SD-zagreb).
dan prije počeli su trudovi, moj dr nije bio u smjeni, i, naravno, našao se jedan nadobudni koji je njegovu odluku doveo u pitanje pa su me tamo pustili da ležim ni sama ne znajući kako će moj porod završiti. trudovi su bili ispod dvije minute kada su napravili CR.
iskreno, da su me prije toga pregledali, možda, sam mogla i prirodno rodit. nije da mi je to bila neka posebna želja jer sam se jako bojala rupture maternice.

sretno!!

----------


## MARSIA

Poz svima...Svaka cast vama cure ali to sto sam procitala na zadnjih 7 stranica su LOVACKE PRICE!!!Za pravi oporak treba bar 3 mj.

----------


## Poslid

Oporavak je zaista individualna stvar. Netko se oporavi u rekordnom roku, nekome treba par mjeseci.
Ali, zaboravljamo da je CR ipak velika operacija i da se posljedice mogu javiti i puno kasnije.

----------


## Deaedi

> Poz svima...Svaka cast vama cure ali to sto sam procitala na zadnjih 7 stranica su LOVACKE PRICE!!!Za pravi oporak treba bar 3 mj.


Ma daj, molim te...kakve lovačke priče...Rodila sam na carski i nakon 2tj već sam bila u King Crossu, a čak mi je i rez od carskog pukao još doka sam bila u bolnici.

A npr. moja kuma koja je rodila skroz prirodno, dva mjeseca je sa sobom vukla jastucic za sjedenje i jedva hodala.

----------


## MARSIA

Bas tako carski rez je VELIKA OPERACIJA i posljedice se jave kad tad!A pod lovackim pricama smatram price tipa sex 5 dana nakon operacije,generalka stana 3 dan ili cjelodnevni soping!

----------


## iridana2666

> MARSIA prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Poz svima...Svaka cast vama cure ali to sto sam procitala na zadnjih 7 stranica su LOVACKE PRICE!!!Za pravi oporak treba bar 3 mj.
> 
> 
> Ma daj, molim te...kakve lovačke priče...Rodila sam na carski i nakon 2tj već sam bila u King Crossu, a čak mi je i rez od carskog pukao još doka sam bila u bolnici.
> 
> A npr. moja kuma koja je rodila skroz prirodno, dva mjeseca je sa sobom vukla jastucic za sjedenje i jedva hodala.


Nakon carskog - odvezla se sama (autom i bebom u sjedalici) na vađenje šavova i nakon toga u shopping centar u potragu za malo ljetne garderobe jer sam trebala ići na putovanje. Oporavak - tjedan dana.
Drugi porod - vaginalno (uz djelomčne indikacije za carski, ali su isforsirali vaginalno) - oporavak godinu dana, a i više nikad neću (zdravstveno) biti ista. Posljedice imamam trajne.

----------


## Danka_

Joj dajte prestanite prepadati zene koje moraju na carski! 

I ne, ne poznajem nijednu zenu kojoj je stvarni oporavak od carskog trajao dulje od 2-3 tjedna. A poznajem 20-ak zena koje su rodile tako. Sto ne znaci da se neke, koje ne poznajem, nisu oporavljale sto puta dulje. 

Tisucu puta sam napisala da imam sto nekih dijagnoza, ali eto, unatoc tome, jako brzo sam se oporavila. I NISAM LAZLJIVICA, i molim da mi se to ne imputira. Jer je uvredljivo i bezobrazno. I molim takodjer da me se ne uvjerava da cu imati posljedice, jer eto, nemam posljedice ni nakon tri godine. I malo manje ideologije, molim  :Wink:  

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Poslid

> Joj dajte prestanite prepadati zene koje moraju na carski! 
> 
> I ne, ne poznajem nijednu zenu kojoj je stvarni oporavak od carskog trajao dulje od 2-3 tjedna.


A ja vidiš, poznajem.




> . I molim takodjer da me se ne uvjerava da cu imati posljedice, jer eto, nemam posljedice ni nakon tri godine. I malo manje ideologije, molim


TI nemaš. I to je super.
Ali ja ih npr. imam. I znam još nekoliko žena koje imaju dugoročne posljedice.

----------


## Deaedi

Ajmo sad svi u nabrajanje tko zna više žena koje su rodile ovako ili onako i sa posljedicama po njih ili dijete   :Grin:

----------


## Pepita

> Danka_ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Joj dajte prestanite prepadati zene koje moraju na carski! 
> 
> I ne, ne poznajem nijednu zenu kojoj je stvarni oporavak od carskog trajao dulje od 2-3 tjedna.
> 
> 
> A ja vidiš, poznajem.
> ...


Poslid moram te potpisati.
Nažalost i ja znam dosta žena koje imaju problema nakon carskog  :/ 
K'o i svaka druga operacija, uvijek nosi za sobom određene rizike.

Kad smo do oporavka poslije poroda, samo moje dvije prijateljice su se oporavljale mjesec dana od epiziotomije i dan danas smeta, pa mi je logično da je od carskog nekad (ako ne u prosjeku i češće) puno duži oporavak.

----------


## Pepita

> Ajmo sad svi u nabrajanje tko zna više žena koje su rodile ovako ili onako i sa posljedicama po njih ili dijete


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Pisala sam poslije tebe, da sam prvo ovo pročitala možda bi se suzdržala komentara   :Laughing:  sad si me uhvatila u klopku   :Grin:

----------


## MARSIA

Nazalost provela sam malo duse u bolnici i nagledala se sto prirodnih sto carskih poroda!Vaginalni porod kakav god da je je med i mlijeko naspram carskog poroda ma sta pojedine osobe ovdje pricale!!!Ja osobno sam izasla 8 dan iz bolnice i narednih tjedan dana sam uz stisnute zube sjedala i ustajala,a nakon duzeg hodanja mi je toliko bilo slabo da je MM non stop isao za mnom!I danas nakon mjesec dana ne vozim auto,i boli me kad sjedim ili hodam duze ili npr.obuvam carape...

----------


## Danka_

Postoje posljedice i posljedice.  :Wink:  Ako nemam izbora, vase strasenje grozotama carskog totalno je kontraproduktivno.
Ali vas ocito veseli.

----------


## sirius

> Postoje posljedice i posljedice.  Ako nemam izbora, vase strasenje grozotama carskog totalno je kontraproduktivno.
> Ali vas ocito veseli.


Tko nema izbor,nema izbor.I taj sigurno je svjestan(ili bar bi trebao biti) da može biti posljedica,ma koliko one rijetke danas bile.
Iskreno ,meni nabrajanje posljedica nije plašenje. 
Kad sam potpisivala za operaciju djeteta  kirurg i anesteziolog mi je nabrojao sve moguće posljedice  ,ali kao što kažeš kad nemaš izbora ,nemaš izbor.A kad izbor imaš, bilo bi dobro da si svjestan u što se upuštaš.

----------


## Danka_

Naravno da treba razgovarati s lijecnicima o svemu unaprijed. Ali nijedan lijecnik nikada mi nije rekao "Ti ces SIGURNO imati neke posljedice, ako ih sad nemas, jvati ce se kad-tad! Carski je grozan..."
A to je receno OVDJE.  :Smile:  Pa ono, dozvoli da sam malko iziritirana. 

Uostalom, ovdje se razgovara o CR kada za njega postoje indikacije. Onaj drugi obradjuje se par topika nize.

----------


## iridana2666

Uz to, treba i razlikovati elektivni carski ili hitni carski. Nakon hitnog carskog, oporavak je puno duzi. Ja sam nakon elektivnog bila kao pticica, a nakon vaginalnog..dize mi se zeludac...jos imam traume   :Mad:

----------


## betty blue

Ja sam imala elektivni carski
drugi dan kad su me prebacili na babinjače zavidno sam gledala žene koje su taj dan vaginalno rodile i u stanju su otuširat se...
ja sam jedva malog držala
moj oporavak je počeo onaj dan kad sam iz bolnice izašla i kako je netko negdje napisao svaki dan je dvostruko bolji od prethodnog
nakon dva tjedna sam kihala a da me ništa ne boli
al se još uvijek smijem ko debil, ko da glumim smijeh, zinem i kažem ha ha ha, jer se bojim boli  :Laughing:  

al sam nakon tri tjedna bila super super, osim utrnute kože oko reza
jedino ne znam šta ću s pustim vir ulošcima, dojim i nemam mengu, a ionako to ne koristim...ostala me jedno 4 paketa :/

----------


## sirius

Jasno mi je da ovo nije tema o izboru.
Ali koliko sam shvatila žena koja je imala carski rekla je da je ona imala dug oporavak.Neke su imale dug i brz ,ona nije.
To je činjenica ,a ne plašenje.

----------


## sibell

> Nazalost provela sam malo duse u bolnici i nagledala se sto prirodnih sto carskih poroda!Vaginalni porod kakav god da je je med i mlijeko naspram carskog poroda ma sta pojedine osobe ovdje pricale!!!Ja osobno sam izasla 8 dan iz bolnice i narednih tjedan dana sam uz stisnute zube sjedala i ustajala,a nakon duzeg hodanja mi je toliko bilo slabo da je MM non stop isao za mnom!I danas nakon mjesec dana ne vozim auto,i boli me kad sjedim ili hodam duze ili npr.obuvam carape...


Marsia, apsolutno nemas pravo nekoga prozivati samo zato sto je hdB oporavak bio brzi i sto nije bilo komplikacija. iskreno uvrijedila si me time sto si napisala da mi pisemo lovacke price. nije u redu.

uistinu oporavak je individualan kao i sve ostalo te nema smisla tu se prepucavat. al nekoga nazivat lazljivcima je uistinu "ispod pasa".

----------


## sirius

> .Neke su imale *dug i brz* ,ona nije.
>  .


Trebalo je biti lak i brz,

----------


## Danka_

Sirius, ja sam reagirala na Marsijine optuzbe da smo lazljivice sve mi kojima oporavak nije bio zahtjevan i uvjeravanja da cemo sigurno imati posljedice. Btw, na to bi u stvari trebale reagirati moderatorice. Ili i one misle da smo lazljivice?

----------


## MARSIA

Ja sam dosla na ovu temu da cujem kak se koja zena oporavila jer meni fakat nije bas sjajno kad ono ... mislim po vama ispada da je taj carski ko otic kupit Kruh u ducanu a to svakako nije i zato kazem da su to LOVACKE PRICE...NISAM IMALA NAMJERU NIKOGA PLASIT ILI UVRJEDIT...Samo pricam iz vlastitog iskustva i iskustva ostalih pacijentica iz bolnice u kojoj sam lezala...Neke su otpustene kuci jedva hodajuci,a neke su oprale kosu, i sminkale se za izlazak iz bolnice...ali sad bas da su isle u soping il se sexale cisto sumnjam...

----------


## MARSIA

P.S Naglasavam da sam imala hitan carski uz totalnu anesteziju kao i ostale pacijentice iz bolnice u kojoj sam lezala...

----------


## sibell

> Ja sam dosla na ovu temu da cujem kak se koja zena oporavila jer meni fakat nije bas sjajno kad ono ... mislim po vama ispada da je taj carski ko otic kupit Kruh u ducanu a to svakako nije i zato kazem da su to LOVACKE PRICE...NISAM IMALA NAMJERU NIKOGA PLASIT ILI UVRJEDIT...Samo pricam iz vlastitog iskustva i iskustva ostalih pacijentica iz bolnice u kojoj sam lezala...Neke su otpustene kuci jedva hodajuci,a neke su oprale kosu, i sminkale se za izlazak iz bolnice...ali sad bas da su isle u soping il se sexale cisto sumnjam...


ne znam kako si dosla do zakljucka da je nama carski bio kao "otic po kruh"   :Rolling Eyes:  . sve smo mi odlezale u bolnici i imale prve korake nakon, i micale konce. eto neke manje osjecaju bol, rez nije kod svake isti, a nije ni doktor isti u piatanju. svaka od nas je razlicita, razlog carskom je razlicit... u svakom slucaju neprihvatljivo je to sto si nas etikirala kao lazljivice, samo zato sto smo imale drugacije iskustvo. mozda si trazila postove sa slicnim iskustvom kao tvoje al to ti ne da za pravo.
nikad se ne bih usudila ovako javno tvrditi da ce svaka imati super carski kao sto sam ga ja imala i da ove koje osjecaju bol naprosto pretjeruju, a niti obrnuto.

brrrr, smrznem se samo i od pomisli.

----------


## sibell

etikirala = etiketirala 

 :Embarassed:  

prsti brzi od glave

----------


## MARSIA

A gdje sam ja to izjavila da vi lazete???Uopce ne kuzite sta hocu rec,mogla sam i ja sjest u auto i vozit 5 dan nakon CR al bi vristala od boli pa zato i nisam...a od vas toliko tu niti jedna da se javi da joj je nest smetalo...Ocito ste brzo sve zaboravile bol...

----------


## sibell

> A gdje sam ja to izjavila da vi lazete???Uopce ne kuzite sta hocu rec,mogla sam i ja sjest u auto i vozit 5 dan nakon CR al bi vristala od boli pa zato i nisam...a od vas toliko tu niti jedna da se javi da joj je nest smetalo...Ocito ste brzo sve zaboravile bol...


marsia, mene osobno nije boljelo. i ne pricam lovacke, stvarno. carski je bio u ponoc. isto je bio hitni carski. dobila sam spinalnu anesteziju i valjda "najgore" mi je bilo sto sam se tresla ko siba nakon spinalne. to je trajalo intenzivno nekih sat, max dva i prestalo.

sutradan, oko 18 sati ( 18 sati nakon operacije) sam se MORALA ustat na zahtjev doktorice. nije me boljelo al sam se osjecala bas nekako presjeceno. ustala sam i isla na wc sama. vukla sam sve cijevcice i vrecicu sa sobom al isla sam. drugi dan nisam dobila cak niti nista protiv bolova jer sam rekla da me ne boli  :/ ... treci dan sam isla doma. nisam trcala, generalno pospremala, al bome nije ni sex pao prvih mjesec dva   :Grin:  al sam nosila moju srecicu   :Heart:  , normalno kuhala i polako radila sve sto sam trebala. svakim danom mi je stvarno bilo samo lakse. dvije godine nakon carskog nemam nikakvih problema. tu i tamo osjetim malo stezanje kod promjene vremena i to je to.

iskreno najiskrenije.
zao mi je sto si imala lose iskustvo, ali dijete ti je zivo i zdravo... di ces vece srece. nemoj bit ljuta zbog carskog, budi sretna sto je sve dobro zavrsilo.

 :Love:

----------


## MARSIA

Ja sam 4 dana bila na aparatima i primala kojkakve inekcije u infuziju,guzu i ruku.I tek taj 4 dan kad su mi to sve skinuli sam mogla ici u posjete...(tako rade kod nas CR).Izasla sam 8 dan i cetvoronoske ulazila u auto!Kuci nisam nist radila osim presvukla i hranila bebu a za ostalo se brinio MM.Sjedenje mi je bila prava umjetnost!Danas nakon mj.dana radim pomalo po kuci,bavim se bebom ali ne vozim,ne usisavam i ne kuham jer jedva skupim snage i za osnovno oko bebe i kuce!Mozda je stvar u tome sto mi je bio hitan CR i sto sam imala totalnu anesteziju!Oduvijek sam htjela na CR a sad ga nebi pozeljela ni najgorem neprijatelju bas zbog tog oporavka...Eto ukratko moje iskustvo...  :Love:

----------


## Val

e, pa, evo, mene opet.
imala sam i hitan i nehitan carski.

nakon prvog sam se treći dan skoro onesvijestila i to je bila jedina neugodnost. i nije bila uzrokovana CR već hemoglobinom koji mi je u trudnoći, opako, pao. dan iza toga osjećala sam se kao nova. rez me nije bolio i dan danas (ni nakon drugog CR) ne osjećam nikakvo peckanje, niti rezanje, niti bolove-ni na rezu, ni tijekom menge. 

eto, ima i takvih CR-ova i oporavaka. ustvari jedina neugodnost mi je ta što, zbog spinalne, moraš 24 sata ležeti. 

mislim da nepotrebno generalizirate. ja isto tako znam hrpu žena koje su se nakon vaginalnog poroda teško oporavljele, dok nakon CR-a baš i ne znam, iako sam svjesna toga da je to, vjerojatno, samo slučajnost.

isto tako, trebalo bi uzeti uobzir da oporavak ovisi i od osobe do osobe-ako je netko osjetljiviji, ili nije u (ovo će glupavo zvučat) jak u glavi, oporavak je teži, i obrnuto, naravno.

----------


## Val

uff, sad vidim da ovo zadnje i ne zvuči baš najljepše. da pojasnim, znam curu koja i na zanokticu plače, e pa njoj je CR bi koma. no, to nužno, u njenom slučaju, ne znači da je, stvarno, tako i bilo. jer, u stvari, sve je stvar osobne percepcije. nekome bi se moj oporavak činio užasnim. meni, pak, nije. jer su mi neke druge stvari, u tom trenu, bile bitnije.

----------


## PUJA8

koja rasprava bez smisla! svaki slucaj je individualan i neznam zasto bi ikome palo na pamet da kaze da nema strasnih posljedica od carskog a zapravo ih ima? svako prica svoje iskustvo.
ja sam prosla jedan carski koji mi je ostao u ruznom sjecanju iskljucivo zbog glavobolje (od spinalne) koja je trajala 2 dana i bila uzasna. osim toga, sama sam se tusirala, isla na wc (naravno da je bolilo ali ocito ne toliko da bi bilo neizvedivo), nakon 7 dana izasla, najnormalnije nosila bebicu, dojila, radila lakse kucanske poslove...

----------


## Poslid

> svaki slucaj je individualan


Upravo tako.
I zato je zaista bespotrebno tvrditi da je oporavak od carskog reza lak ili težak.
Ostaje jedino činjenica da može imati posljedice kao i svaka velika operacija.
Naravno da i težak, medikalizirani i loše vođen vaginalni porod može imati velike posljedice, pogotovu na psihu žene, ali ono što ja osobno i cure koje su u projektu Porod pukušavamo napraviti, je to da približimo ženama pojam prirodnog, nemedikaliziranog poroda kao bi se same za njega mogle izboriti.
Takav porod je sigurno puno sigurniji i bolji i za majku i za dijete.
Carski rez je operacija koja bi trebala služiti za onih 5 % poroda u kojima se nešto zakompliciralo ili je vaginalni porod nemoguć iz raznih razloga.
Stopa od 25% pa sve do 80% posto Carskih rezova u pojedinim bolnicama je naprosto suluda.

----------


## sorciere

poslid, imaš pp   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  

osim toga, itekako sam uvrijeđena komentarom "lovačke priče"!!!!   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  

pa briši i ovo ako ti se ne sviđa.   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Deaedi

> PUJA8 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> svaki slucaj je individualan
> 
> 
> ..... ali ono što ja osobno i cure koje su u projektu Porod pukušavamo napraviti, je to da približimo ženama pojam prirodnog, nemedikaliziranog poroda kao bi se same za njega mogle izboriti.
> Takav porod je sigurno puno sigurniji i bolji i za majku i za dijete.


Kontradiktorna si.

Ako je svaki slucaj individualan, onda ne mozes ni tvrditi da je neki nacin poroda sigurniji i bolji za pojedinu, individualnu majku i dijete.

Bas zato jer je svaki slucaj individualan, svaka individua treba imati pravo odabrati nacin poroda, ukljucujuci i carski rez kao izbor.

----------


## Danka_

> Danka_ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Joj dajte prestanite prepadati zene koje moraju na carski! 
> 
> I ne, ne poznajem nijednu zenu kojoj je stvarni oporavak od carskog trajao dulje od 2-3 tjedna.
> 
> 
> A ja vidiš, poznajem.


A ja sam, vidis, napisala svoj post ovako:





> I ne, ne poznajem nijednu zenu kojoj je stvarni oporavak od carskog trajao dulje od 2-3 tjedna. A poznajem 20-ak zena koje su rodile tako. *Sto ne znaci da se neke, koje ne poznajem, nisu oporavljale sto puta dulje.*



S obzirom na boldani dio, ovaj tvoj post sasvim je suvisan. Zapravo ne mogu razumjeti kako to da ti je slucajno iz citata ispala bas boldana recenica. Slucajno si bas tu recenicu selektirala i onda stisnula delete?

I jos te molim da nam das reference za informaciju o tome da bi samo 5% zena "trebalo" roditi carskim rezom, te za informaciju o tome da u nekim bolnicama stopa CR ide i do 80%. O kojim se bolnicama radi, je li to uopce u Hrvatskoj? Cime se te bolnice bave, jesu li centri za patologiju trudnoce, ili su "obicna" rodilista?

----------


## momze

Daedi, meni ono sto je Poslid napisala ne zvuci kontradiktorno - ja bih rekla da je u velikoj vecini slucajeva (dakle, ne govorimo o patologiji u trudnoci), nemedikaliznirani porod sigurniji za majku i dijete.

drugo je ako govorimo o majcinoj toleranciji bola, strahu itd... i njenoj zelji da iste umanji carskim rezom.
ja bih tu prije pokusala poraditi na otklanjanju istih, negoli odmah pristupiti CR kao vlastitom izboru bez medicinski opravdane indikacije

----------


## Deaedi

> Daedi, meni ono sto je Poslid napisala ne zvuci kontradiktorno - ja bih rekla da je u velikoj vecini slucajeva (dakle, ne govorimo o patologiji u trudnoci), nemedikaliznirani porod sigurniji za majku i dijete.
> 
> drugo je ako govorimo o majcinoj toleranciji bola, strahu itd... i njenoj zelji da iste umanji carskim rezom.
> ja bih tu prije pokusala poraditi na otklanjanju istih, negoli odmah pristupiti CR kao vlastitom izboru bez medicinski opravdane indikacije



Da, ali nitko ne može garantirati rodilji da je ona u velikoj većini slučajeva, a ne u onoj manjini...Tako da odluka o načinu poroda mora biti samo njena. Bez manipulacija oko uvjeravanja u ishod bilo kojeg izbora.

----------


## PUJA8

Dakle najidealnije bi bilo da zena u 40.tjednu trudnoce dobije trudove, naravno pravilne i ne suvise bolne. Dok se istusira i polako stigne do bolnice pukne joj vodenjak a na pregledu se ustanovi da je 8cm otvorena. U narednih pola sata, bez epiduralne, bez epiziotomije i uz dva malo jaca truda, nasa trudnica postane majka predivnog djeteta, apgar 10/10, koje odmah dopuze do majcinih grudi i zadovoljno pocne dojiti. 

Ali naravno to je samo najidealniji porod. Sve ostalo su realne price i realna iskustva majki koje su rodile potpuno prirodnim ili djelomično prirodnim porodom ili elektivnim ili hitnim carskim ili u autu na putu za bolnicu i vecina nas je vlastiti porod zamisljala drugacijim. 

Ja sam htjela roditi prirodno a na kraju sam rodila hitnim carskim i sad me ceka ponovni carski. Rade bi da sam prirodno ali bogu hvala nemam nikakvih posljedica od carskog i ne osjecam se niti malo manje vrijednom jer nisam rodila prirodno i ocigledno je tako trebalo biti. A sta je bolje za mene? Tko to zna? Mozda da je doktor forsirao prirodan porod, mozda bi on bio fatalan za moju bebicu koja je bila na zadak a samim time i fatalan za mene. Ovako, imam predivnu curicu od 20mj i mali oziljak koji me podsjeca na nju. I zakljucujem da je u tom slucaju carski bio bolji za mene.

----------


## Val

marsia, ja stvarno ne kužim zašto je teško vjerovat da se netko brzo oporavio od CR-?
pa i od nekih drugih operacija neki se oporavljaju brže, a neki sporije.

npr. MM se od upale slijepog crijeva oporavljao skoro mjesec dana.

ja sam, s blizancima, nakon 3 tjedna došla doma i više se nisam ni sjećala poroda ni načina poroda.

susjedica kopja je operilrala slij.crijevo se oporavila puno brže od MM. i što sad treba reće da dijete priča lovačke priče.

oporavak, kao i doživljaj poroda je individualan. koja god vrsta poroda bila.

----------


## Poslid

Molim vas da ne spuštamo raspravu na osobna prepucavanja.

----------


## sorciere

> Molim vas da ne spuštamo raspravu na osobna prepucavanja.


POSLID!!!!!!!!!!  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

moj post je bio izuzetno pristojan. 
da li si opomenula korisnicu MARSIU za vrijeđanje?????????????????????

ovo smatram osobnim, i to s tvoje strane. 

pozvala sam ju da se predstavi.
rekla da je to stvar kućnog odgoja.
rekla da se osjećam uvrijeđeno komentarima. 
rekla svoje iskustvo o carskom.

što je tu sporno????

----------


## Poslid

Sorciere, upozoreni su svi koji su trebali biti upozoreni. 
Kao što rekoh nećemo ovo svoditi na osobne rasprave.

----------


## Pepita

Ja poštujem to da svaka od vas ima svoje mišljenje.
Ne treba naravno ništa shvaćati osobno.
Ma uredu je i rasprava, dokazivanje, argumentiranje, ali MARSIA ne treba pisati da su žene zmijurine, bezveze zvuči i nekako je nepotrebno.
Svaka od nas IMA pravo napisati svoje mišljenje, kako god ono zvučalo.
Ako je neka žena (*ne mislim na nikog već pišem općenito*) imala super oporavak nakon CR onda to treba tako shvatiti, svaka čast, sretnica je, za razliku recimo od nekih koje su se jako teško oporavljale.
Za mene osobno je to operacija i nikako ga ne mogu svrstati u rang s vaginalnim, jer ruku na srce to jest operacija, a vaginalni porod može proteći uredu, što u većini je slučaj, a može nedaj Bože poći po zlu.

----------


## Danka_

Ne kuzim na sto se misli kada se spominje "rang" u koji se svrstava vaginalni odnosno porod carskim rezom?  :Smile:

----------


## sorciere

> a vaginalni porod može proteći uredu, što u većini je slučaj, a može nedaj Bože poći po zlu.


i u čemu se to razlikuje od poroda carskim rezom?  :?

----------


## Pepita

> Za mene *osobno* je to operacija i nikako ga ne mogu svrstati u rang s vaginalnim, jer ruku na srce to jest operacija, a vaginalni porod može proteći uredu, što u većini je slučaj, a može nedaj Bože poći po zlu.


*sorciere*, pitam te, zašto nisi citirala ovu cijelu rečenicu, nego samo jedan dio koji sam za sebe zvuči nebulozan  :?  :?  :? 

To je to.

----------


## Pepita

> Ne kuzim na sto se misli kada se spominje "rang" u koji se svrstava vaginalni odnosno porod carskim rezom?


 :?

----------


## sorciere

> Pepita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Za mene *osobno* je to operacija i nikako ga ne mogu svrstati u rang s vaginalnim, jer ruku na srce to jest operacija, a vaginalni porod može proteći uredu, što u većini je slučaj, a može nedaj Bože poći po zlu.
> 
> 
> *sorciere*, pitam te, zašto nisi citirala ovu cijelu rečenicu, nego samo jedan dio koji sam za sebe zvuči nebulozan  :?  :?  :? 
> 
> To je to.


ak tebi zvuči nebulozno - zvuči i meni. no ne zbog toga što je dio rečenice (koji definitivno može stajati samostalno!), već zbog objašnjenja koje si dala. 

pa te još jednom pitam: ako vaginalni može proći u redu, što je u većini slučaj - a može i po zlu - GDJE je razlika između carskog koji u većini može proći u redu - a može i po zlu... 

no vidim da te i dankino pitanje zbunilo   :Grin:  . nadam se da nije zbog toga što je pitanje vezala uz prvi dio rečenice.

usput - ja nisam, a vjerujem nije ni danka - propustila riječ "osobno". zbog toga su ti i postavljena pitanja. valjda možeš obrazložiti svoj osobni stav?  :?

----------


## Pepita

...aha sad sam skužila da ste krivo ustvari skužile što sam htjela napisati. Ah, ništa čudno za mene, uvijek zvučim nedorečena   :Rolling Eyes:  

Dakle, CR je operacija i uvijek je.
S drugim dijelom rečenice htjedoh reći da nije CR jedini od kojeg se žena može duže oporavljati i slično, znam ja i žena koje su rodile bez CR pa su se oporavljale gore nego one što su rodile CR.

Dakle, i bez CR porod može biti težak i s dužim oporavkom.
Sa mnom u rodilištu je bila cura koja je dole popucala toliko da je to bilo strašno, razdor međice III stupnja. Imala je punata k'o u priči.

----------


## Pepita

Cure samo pričamo, no hard feelings   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Lili75

*Pepita* slažem se s tobom sve je individualno.

Curke, vidim da ovdje pomalo "gori" u raspravi, nisma sve čitala ne stignem od svoje mišice samo ću reći svoje iskustvo.

Prije poroda sam se užasavala CR i nikad ne bi ni sanjala da ću ga imati ali eto porod od nekih 20 sati, disprorporcija zdjelice, curka se okrenula u nezgodan položaj, nikako nije išlo i na kraju sam morala na CR. Da sam bar ranije?! a ne tek nakon 21 sata.

Moe iskustvo je stvrano jako pozitivno, prva 2-3 dana su koma istina, teško se dizati i dr. ali nakon samo par dana ja sam bila ko nova, hodala, nosala bebicu, dojila (i mislimo dojit što duže  :D ), nikad ali baš nikad nisam osjetila taj rez, nema više nikakvih konaca to se nekako ljepi tj šiva iznutra pa se sami resorbiraju, nakon 3 dana su skinuli flaster sa reza a ja se nisam usudila pogledat jer sam mislila tko zna kako to izgleda.

Doktorica me nagovorila da pogledam, rez je super iznad svih mojih očekivanja , malen i ne vidi se, ne steže, ne boli me niš niš, kao da nikad n isma ni imala CR eto tako sam se osjećala nakon nekih tjedan dana od poroda. Meni je oporavak tekao stvarno brzo i glatko  :D  :D  :D 

nisam  ni sanjala da to može biti tako brzo,a prije sam mislila da to niej moguće ipak je to operacija   :Wink:

----------


## megy

bok svima!
rodila sam prije mjesec dana carskim  rezom,  ustala drugi dan iz kreveta i hodala,skužila sam da mi je rez manje neugodan dok stojim ili hodam pa sam se trudila što više hodati. Ne mogu reći da me nešto previše boljelo (nisam ni jednom tražila nešto protiv boli), kući sam došla uspravno, stajala i sjedila normalno, dizala malu normalno- beba preko 4 kg.
Vjerujem da na oporavak utječe i kako vam se carski napravi.
Ja sam jedna od onih koja se brzo oporavila, nakon tjedan dana sam išla sa mužem kupovat  sanitarije za kupaonu.  :Smile:  Gledao me ko da sam sišla sa uma...

----------


## PUJA8

Pozdrav evo mene s drugog carskog reza. Sama operacija je protekla fantasticno (za razliku od prve - jer me uhvatila panika). Bebicu sam izljubila nakon sto su je izvadili. 6 sati sam lezala na odjelu a zatim su me odvezli u sobi i doveli mi bebicu. Prvo dizanje je bilo horor. Mislila sam da vise nikad necu na noge. Sva sam se tresla i zapravo bila sokirana jer sam se nakon prvog carskog digla bez problema. Svejedno sam se probala jos jednom dignuti i islo je lakse. Svaki put sve lakse i lakse. Treci dan je vec bio milina a peti sam potpisala da odem doma na vlastitu odgovornost.
Sve u svemu ja zadovoljna.

----------


## flower

http://www.vecernji.hr/lifestyle/car...ma-clanak-4801

----------


## flower

http://www.vecernji.hr/lifestyle/car...ma-clanak-4801

----------


## flower

http://www.vecernji.hr/lifestyle/car...ma-clanak-4801

----------


## melange

> a najzahtjevnije su žene koje inzistiraju na *100 posto prirodnom porođaju* - otkriva Podobnik. One, kaže, ponekad imaju zahtjeve kojima rade na svoju štetu.
> 
> - Prije porođaja potpišu pristanak da liječnik, ako dijete nije ugroženo, ne smije intervenirati *niti im olakšati porođaj*, pa se često dogodi da *nakon dugotrajna mučenja* završe na carskom rezu, što možda, da su dopustile raniju liječničku intervenciju, ne bi bilo nužno - otkriva prof. Podobnik.


što će reći da 100 prirodan porođaj ne može ni biti ništa drugo nego mučenje  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Trio

Ja sam imala tri carska,sva tri su mi bila super bez teških posljedica i sa super oporavkom.Prvi prije 6g;drugi prije 3g. i treči prije 11mj. Razlika od prvog,drugog i trečeg je bila ta što sam se nakon prvog imala svu pomoč svojih baka i MM te smo se držali strogo 6 tjedana babinjanja. S drugim babinjanje smo skratili na 3 tjedna,a s trečim CR više nije bilo babinjanja jer to je kao za mene već bilo školski,doma su već bila dva taubeka tako da smo ja i MM to sve uspješno "behandlali"!Prvi put ne znaš kako će te boljeti jer mislim da ti nitko ne može opisati tu vrstu boli a i svi mi imamo različiti prag tolerancije na bol,meni je taj prvi put bilo super.Drugi put mi je bilo još bolje jer sam znala što me čeka pa sam se još bolje snašla sa svim od 1 do 7 dana u bolnici! Treči put se razlikovao od predhodnih jedino u anesteziji, prva dva spinalna a treči opča anest. u spinalnoj sam bebu vidjela odmah,prebacili su me na intenzivnu,čula sam se sa svojim familijom i prijateljima i rez tj. bol sam osijetila tek 2 do 3 sata nakon CR!Treči u opčoj anesteziji mi je bio lošiji po tome što sam malo kasnije vidjela bebu i što sam bol osjetila čim sam se probudila od narkoze, osim toga s trečim CR mi je bio fenomenalno prakrsa iskustvo sve pet.Dobila sam u sali vodootporni flaster pa sam se za razliku od prva dva puta tuširala kompletno i prala dva puta kosu a ne samo podaprala trljačicom.Iskustvo 5+! Moj jedini savjet za oprez je taj da vanjska rana zacijeli brže od unutarnjih rezova koje za razliku od vanjskih ni ne vidimo pa ne treba pretjerivat.Nadam se da nitko nakon CR doma ne diže stvari od 10 kg. niti da radi ekstremne radnje svi poznajemo svoj maksimum i minimum! Isto tako bi navela da sam u sva tri slučaja išla s indikacijom na CR a ne svojom željom i ne osječam se ni malo zakinuta kao ni moj trio rio što nisamo išli vaginalno več carskim putem! I ja sam rođena CR i imam odličan odnos sa svojom mamom i ni jedna od nas nema posljedica od toga!!!    :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## lexy

Nakon 7 tjedana ležanja u bolnici s 37+2 rodila sam carskim rezom. Iako sam do tada potajno željela i nadala se carskom jer sam bila izmučena strogim ležanjem,  24 satnom infuzijom Prepara i visoooookim tlakom, nakon operacije sam promijenila mišljenje. Iako sam zahvalna doktorima jer su mi na taj način u tom trenutku spasili život i život mojem malenom izmučenom dječaku koji više nije dobivao dovoljno kisika i prestao je napredovati, danas nako pune 4 godine još uvijek imam traume.

Nakon CS nisam vidjela svoje dijete puna 3 dana, imala sam užasne bolove koje do tada nikada u životu nisam iskusila (a imam visok prag tolerancije boli),  rana od carskog mi nije zarasla puna 2 mjeseca poslije toga jer sam u sali pokupila bakteriju koja izazvala upalu, gnojenje i temperaturu, a najgore od svega je TROMBOZA zbog koje sam godinu i pol poslije uzimala lijekove protiv zgrušavanja krvi. 

Prvi mjesec nakon poroda nijednom nisam uzela maloga u ruke, gledala sam kako ga drugi nose, presvlače, kupaju, hrane....jer sam morala ležati s nogom imobiliziranom u zraku, svaki dan sam išla u bolnicu (jer sam potpisala da odbijam hospitalizaciju) na previjanje rane i injekcije heparina zbog tromboze. Muž me je prao, vodio na WC, dodavao maloga u krevet, donosio hranu u krevet.... jer je svakim micanjem postojala šansa da se tromb pomakne i krene u pluća, srce, mozak.

I što reći na kraju, hvala Bogu što sam ostala živa! Jednostavno sam imala bad luck. Ali da sam sada trudna dobro bih promislila dali bih pristala na CS. Mislim da bi mi to bila zadnja opcija. Ipak je to operacija trbušne šupljine koja nije bezazlena.

----------


## Romy

Ja sad idem na drugi carski, prvi je bio 2006.-e nakon neuspješnog pokušaja vaginalnog poroda. Sad je beba na zadak i nemam druge opcije doli carski. A htjela sam vaginalni porod, no nažalost ne mogu birati. Prvi mi nije ostao u lijepom sjećanju, počevši od komplikacija s anestezijom pa sve nadalje....nadam se da će ovaj put biti bolje  :Smile:  .

----------


## paid

Rođena carskim rodila na carski.nisam imala izbora ni ja ni moja mama. boli jako, ali zar i vaginalni ne boli???
najljepše iskustvo u mom životu. zahvalna sam medicini na tom čudu, jer se moj I. ne bi prirodno mogao roditi.
Svim mamama budućim, ne bojte se i poruka ništa niste manje vrijedne i sve osjećajei svu sreću ćete iskusiti ma na koji god način rodile.

----------


## curka

Moji blizanci nisu ni začeti "prirodno" već IVF-om pa će tako i van tj. doktor nam je od početka rekao da ćemo na carski i još će odmah vaditi miom s maternice ... Nije me frka ni reza ni oporavka - sve ću ja to pregrmit za moje bebače, al uistinu se nadam da će mi ih dati u toku dana ( ono tek 3. dan bi mi slomilo srce ).. I da htjela bih dojiti ( u preporukama stoji izdajalicu kupiti po potrebi, a čini mi se da će ovdje biti potrebna s obzirom na razdvojenost ).. Jel koja od vas imala blizance, kad ste ih dobile i jeste li ih mogle dojit i sve što treba .. Bolnica je PETROVA

----------


## ekica

*curka*, nemam blizance, ali rodila sam CR u Petrovoj prije 2 godine
CR pod općom anestezijom je bio, curica rođena u 12:30, do cca 15,30 sam bila na intenzivnoj, a curu sam dobila na upoznavanje i maženje negdje oko 18h - ne sjećam se točno, ali uglavnom onda kada ih po rasporedu i nose.
Bilo je nekoliko mama s blizancima tada, uglavnom, ako je sve OK s bebama i mamom, donose ih prema standardnom rasporedu, a kada se pređe na odjel onda su bebe veći dio dana s mamom u sobi. Sa mnom u sobi je bila mama s dvije curke, prvo su joj htjeli jednu pa drugu nositi, ali je tražila da obje budu u sobi istovremeno i dali su joj. I sestre su joj baš jaaako pomogle oko dojenja.
Meni izdajalica nije trebala, mlijeko je nadošlo treći dan, tu sestre pripomognu s masiranjem i izadajanjem ako treba, a i beba cikenjem sredi stvar!

----------


## diči

meni su nakon drugog carskog šivali koncem, niakvim kopćama nisu zatvarali rez. a dizanje mi je bilo koma jer me sestra dovela s krevetom s intenzivne do sobe u odjelu babinjača da se prebacim u krevet i samo me pred vratima doslovno iskipala, kao ajmo. A meni prvo dizanje, za umrijeti, i to još na sred hodnika. Mislila sam si ova nije baš normalna. Ipak sam nakon 1og carskog to prvo dizanje obavljala na intenzivnoj u sobi i to laganini, a ne sad kao vreća krumpira. Nadam se da 3i put neću morati na carski...

----------


## crnka84

evo da se i ja ukljucim ovdje...... prvi porod ( i jedini zasad ) zavrsio na carski...... na moju veliku zalost...... bez obzira sto mi je oporavak prosao super, niti imam bilo kakve traume, niti su me dugo mucili priije carskog ja ipak nikako ne mogu preci preko cinjenice da odmah nakon poroda nisam dozivjela stavljanje mog sunca na prsa, da sam ga vidjela tek nakon 7  sati, i to samo na kratko, pa su ga opet odnijeli...... stavrno sto se tice doktora i sestara nemam sto reci, svi su bili super, ali da drugi put mogu birati, isla bi na prirodni, a ako ne ide prirodno, trazila bi epiuralnu da budem svjesna i da odmah vidim bebicu........ 

e da.... sivali su me koncima, koje su izvadili nakon 7 dana, rez izgleda ok, skroz je ispod ruba gaćica, al dzabe sto se on ne vidi kad je cijeli trbuh u strijama  :Laughing:

----------


## Deaedi

> jer me sestra dovela s krevetom s intenzivne do sobe u odjelu babinjača da se prebacim u krevet i samo me pred vratima doslovno iskipala, kao ajmo. A meni prvo dizanje, za umrijeti, i to još na sred hodnika. .


To je i meni bilo grozno, dva kršna momka vozila su me do babinjača i onda sam morala prohodati par koraka do kreveta u sobi na babinjačama, jer taj veliki krevet s intenzivne nije mogao kroz vrata. Uglavnom, kada sam se ustala...pljas...iz mene na pod krv i svašta.

----------


## Lira

A ja sam, kad su me iskrcali na babinjačama, skoro pola dana presjedila na krevetu jer mi je bilo kakav pokret izazivao strašnu vrtoglavicu, a ona mučninu.
 Nisam mogla glavu okrenuti, a kamoli trup. Uopće se ne sjećam kako sam, nakraju, legla.
Ipak, opravak mi je bio zaista brz. Po povratku kući, sve sam radila sama.

----------


## Mima

I ja sam doživjela to ustajanje i pljusak krvi ali još na intenzivnoj, sestra je baš inzistirala da se ustanem na noge, nemam pojma zašto to rade nakon carskog ?? I to mi je krv pljusnula po novim divnim bež natikačama arghh %&#%&$ - nisam imala šlape jer je bilo hitno.

----------


## laumi

> I ja sam doživjela to ustajanje i pljusak krvi ali još na intenzivnoj, sestra je baš inzistirala da se ustanem na noge, nemam pojma zašto to rade nakon carskog ??


Da se spriječi tromboza i trombo-embolija (tako mi je objasnio moj ginić).

----------


## Mima

Ma da, znala sam da postoji neki razlog, jer je mene sestra baš natjerala na noge (nisu me premještali)

----------


## polfezna

Sto se brze ustane, brzi je oporavak. Dakle, nije samo zbog tromboze, vec da se stomacni misici sto pre vrate na staro.

----------


## Mima

Da baš radi toga forsiraju ustajanje odmah prvi dan? Hm.

----------


## dani1

Nakon spinalne mora se ležati u vodoravnom položaju 24 sata, nakon toga se vadi kateter i diže iz kreveta. Ja sam to jedva dočekala, nisam više mogla ležati, kad sam se digla odšprintala sam do WC-a, da je sestra trčala za mnom i vikala lakše malo brzi gonzales. Meni je najgori dio bila vrečica s pijeskom, neznam je li to tko iskusio. Pošto mi je koža jako prokrvljena, na rez su mi stavili vrećicu s pijeskom kako ne bih imala podljeve krvi, e to je super filing, uteg na živu ranu.

----------


## paid

ajme prvo dizanje.nisam nikada mogla zamisliti koliku slabost možeš osjećati. ali svakim danom je sve lakše i za 10 dana si kao nova. barem je meni tako bilo, a već treći dan je ok. boli  ali kad se sjetiš prva dva sve je lakše....

----------


## sunce malo

Evo i mene sa carskim.Rodila pod spinalnom točno prije 4 godine, a jedino ružno iskustvo mi je ta spinalna.Užasne glavobolje od kojih sam padala u nesvjest.Rez ko rez, bolio ali po meni dalo se izdržat, šivali su me koncem i vadili ga 7 dan stim da sam 4 dan išla doma.Kako sam se taj dan digla nisam stala do dan današnjeg dana.Rez se skoro više nevidi, dugo mi je bio tup osjećaj oko njega.Glavobolje prošle nakon cafetina i dosta kole.Drugih problema nisam imala i opet bi to mogla ponovit.Mislim da svaka žena je drugačija tj prag boli nam je svima drugačiji, ja za sebe mislim da nebi mogla preživit prirodan porod, jer kad me malo boli od pm ja ludim a ti bolovi nisu ni približni s trudovima.I da mlijeko mi je došlo drugi dan i puno mi je pomogla izdajalica, jer klinac mi je bio u inkubatoru.

----------


## paid

meni je spinalna suuuuper. ne bi volila da sam bila pod općom, užžasna mi je pomisao da ne vidim dijete odmah i ne poljubim ga.nikakvih nuspojava od spinalne...

----------


## slavica09

evo da se i ja ovdje prikljucim , rodila sam carskim prije tjedan dana, dobila sam spinalnu odmah vidjela bebu , drugi dan sam se odmah sama digla nakon vadenja katetera i nikakve bolove nisam imala...sada ne znam jel to ovisi od osobe do osobe al moj carski je bio za pozeljeti....i vec smo cetvrti  dan nakon carskog  ja i bebica bile doma....danas nam je tocno tjedan dana.....

----------


## sunce malo

Ja sam imala glavobolje radi jako niskog tlaka, i kako objašnjavaju ta neka tekućina između rebara se poremeti kad dobiješ spinalnu.Meni je ona isto super jer sam čula da one koje uspavaju puno teže se probude i naravno prednost vidiš svoje djete.

----------


## sundrops

nisam sve iscitala  pa ne znam spominje li se.. mozete li odgovoriti kakav je obicaj nakon carskog u raznim bolnicama, stavljaju li vam novorodjence odmah na prsa? 
hvala :Smile:

----------


## laumi

> nisam sve iscitala pa ne znam spominje li se.. mozete li odgovoriti kakav je obicaj nakon carskog u raznim bolnicama, stavljaju li vam novorodjence odmah na prsa? 
> hvala


 Vinogradska - meni nisu dali bebe odmah na prsa (spinalna anestezija), iako sam to tražila. Ali sam (2006.) bebu dobila odmah kad su me iz sale dovezli na intenzivnu i ostavili mi je dosta dugo. 
2007. mi nisu odmah donijeli bebu, nego sam morala čekati nekoliko sati (a tražila sam da mi je donesu čim su me dovezli u intenzivnu).

----------


## sundrops

*laumi*, hvala ti na odgovoru..

----------


## ekica

> Da baš radi toga forsiraju ustajanje odmah prvi dan? Hm.


ma ne forsiraju uvijek, valjda procjene tko može pa njega malo _potjeraju_, kajjaznam...  :Undecided: 
ja se ne sjećam tog prebacivanja s kreveta intenzivne na ovaj postintenzivni krevet, još sam bila ošamućena. Rodila u utorak u 12,30 taj dan me uopće nisu dirali, slijedeće jutro sam kao "po programu" morala ustati, ali meni ni sjediti nije uspjevalo, bez obzira na otvoren prozor, sladak čaj i pridržavanje sestre - padala sam u nesvijest (niiiiizak tlak + bol). Popodne su bile dvije sestre pa su isforsirale ustajanje i odlazak do kupaonice pa sam im lijepo tamo kolabrirala  :Grin: .
Četvrtak u jutro je sve bilo OK, sestra me vodila i bila sa mnom na tuširanju i WC-u, a popodne sam već sama mogla (i smjela) ići...

----------


## ella

prije 6mj sam imala carski pod opcom anestezijom nakon 12 sati su me posjeli na krevet  na skoro 24 sata posje i digli da prosecem i otusiram se ali mi je kateter bio skoro 48 sati e sad zasto to neznam je rsu drugim curama vadili nza prvo dizanje 
ja nekako imam osjecaj da sam se prije oporavila nakon carskog nego nakon prvog vaginalnog poroda ali pretpostavljam da je to i zato jer sam 7 dana odmarla i ne dizala se a nakon prvog poroda sam odmah drugi dan vec forsirala

----------


## šniki

Možda netko zna!!!

Naime ovak: ja sam već dugi niz godina srčani bolesnik.....prolaps mitralnog zaliska, aritmije i tak štošta....uzimam terapiju, i sad sam isto u trudnoći na tableticama......obavila sam kardiološki pregled, sve kompletno i kardiolog je napisao da me treba pred porod još pregledati i da će se onda odlučiti o tome da li bi išla na carski ili ne......malo mi je to koma....ne znam, voljela bi se pripremiti, ovako nekako sam ni na nebu ni na zemlji.....odlučila sam roditi na SD, tamo smo i napravili bebicu....pa ak netko ima sličnog iskustva, voljela bi čuti......znam da će se to sve iskristalizirati kad dođe vrijeme, ali onak...zanima me

----------


## jelena.O

Spremam se uskoro na 3 carski ( jer su rekli da nakon dva ide i treći casrki na SD), e sad me zanima bila ja kod anesteziologa i dao potvrdu za operacijuj, s time da je napiso da se noć prije dobije određena inekcija ( fragmin 250 i.j.s.c, ) kao protiv tromboze. Kaj me u cijeloj priči zanima ( prvi je bio hitni, ujutro pregled popodne casrki, drugi je počeo kao prirodni završio  ( znači bez narudžbe) pa carski, uz Andole i još nešto kaj ne znam), htjela bi nizbjeći naručivanja što je više moguće, i porod napraviti što bliže zrenju ( ili terminu),ali kao to ne hoda. Kako se izboriti za to???? Inače imam pregled tek u ponedjeljak, tj. cca 8 dana prije termina, ali ja bi malo kasnije.

----------


## crnka84

Evo nakon skoro 4 godine, završi ja i na drugom carskom. Ovaj put sam uzela spinalnu, i vidjela sam malog modrog smotuljka, ali ništa od "odmah na prsa". Ali s obzirom na prvi put ja sam bila zadovoljna i s ovim. E sad. Meni je kateter bio pakao. Imali su neku seriju s greškom i to je bilo strašno, kad je popustila spinalna, svako mokrenje uz kateter mi je bilo agonija, bez pretjerivanja. Naon što su mi ga napokon izvadili, 3  iduća dana sam mokrila uz suze. Znači od cijele operacije, mene je kateter dotukao.

Bebač danas ima 19 dana, meni s jedne strane se rez crveni i na dodir je masno, bez boje, ali malo smrducka, pitala sam patronažnu, on je samo rekla da špricam octeniseptom. Mene to ne boli, nemam temperaturu, ali me zanima da li da se javljam u bolnicu, na kontrolu idem za 2 tjedna?

I čini mi se da opet imam neku urinoinfekciju, jer me boli prilikom mokrenja, pa bi možda svakako trebala nazvati ginekologa? Što s dojenjem u slučaju nekih antibiotika? Ili da pokušavam s brusnicom?

----------


## Ginger

Ako te pece dok mokris, obavezno se javi doktoru... Moguce si nesto pokupila s tim kateterom...da se ne bi zakompliciralo, cistitis je gadna stvar
A za dojenje ne brini, postoje antibiotici koji se mogu koristiti i za vrijeme dojenja

----------


## j-la

rana,u pravilu,ne bi trebala smrduckati,pa se ne bi trebala baš uzdati u octenisept...za tu bol kod mokrenja obavezno ljekaru a od brusnice nemaš ništa...ona se u pravilu jede i pije istovremeno samo preventivno...

----------


## Lili75

htjedoh reci da su meni odmah stavili bebu na prsa na SD oba puta 2009. i 2011. tj 2009. odmah cim su me doveli u sobu a 2011. isto tako samo nije odmah bilo kreveta pa sam morala pricekat duga 2h da dodjem na babinjace tad je stigao mali mis.

----------


## Lili75

cudna mi je to nekako rana a da ti odes ranije na pregled ili do svog ginka? meni nije bilo nis posebno nit crveno a ni mackavo. bas nista osim tog reza.brzo je zarastao.

----------


## Lili75

krivo napisag hocu reci samo je bila crta po rezu i to je sve.

----------


## ki ki

> Evo nakon skoro 4 godine, završi ja i na drugom carskom. Ovaj put sam uzela spinalnu, i vidjela sam malog modrog smotuljka, ali ništa od "odmah na prsa". Ali s obzirom na prvi put ja sam bila zadovoljna i s ovim. E sad. Meni je kateter bio pakao. Imali su neku seriju s greškom i to je bilo strašno, kad je popustila spinalna, svako mokrenje uz kateter mi je bilo agonija, bez pretjerivanja. Naon što su mi ga napokon izvadili, 3  iduća dana sam mokrila uz suze. Znači od cijele operacije, mene je kateter dotukao.
> 
> Bebač danas ima 19 dana, meni s jedne strane se rez crveni i na dodir je masno, bez boje, ali malo smrducka, pitala sam patronažnu, on je samo rekla da špricam octeniseptom. Mene to ne boli, nemam temperaturu, ali me zanima da li da se javljam u bolnicu, na kontrolu idem za 2 tjedna?
> 
> I čini mi se da opet imam neku urinoinfekciju, jer me boli prilikom mokrenja, pa bi možda svakako trebala nazvati ginekologa? Što s dojenjem u slučaju nekih antibiotika? Ili da pokušavam s brusnicom?


javi de dr.,ja nedavno imala prvo problema sa mokrenjem i u roku par dana temp.mi skocila na 40,akutni nefritis
zavrsila na hitnoj na infuziji(tamo sam cak i dojila malu,prikopcana na infuziju)

----------


## sirius

> Evo nakon skoro 4 godine, završi ja i na drugom carskom. Ovaj put sam uzela spinalnu, i vidjela sam malog modrog smotuljka, ali ništa od "odmah na prsa". Ali s obzirom na prvi put ja sam bila zadovoljna i s ovim. E sad. Meni je kateter bio pakao. Imali su neku seriju s greškom i to je bilo strašno, kad je popustila spinalna, svako mokrenje uz kateter mi je bilo agonija, bez pretjerivanja. Naon što su mi ga napokon izvadili, 3  iduća dana sam mokrila uz suze. Znači od cijele operacije, mene je kateter dotukao.
> 
> Bebač danas ima 19 dana, meni s jedne strane se rez crveni i na dodir je masno, bez boje, ali malo smrducka, pitala sam patronažnu, on je samo rekla da špricam octeniseptom. Mene to ne boli, nemam temperaturu, ali me zanima da li da se javljam u bolnicu, na kontrolu idem za 2 tjedna?
> 
> I čini mi se da opet imam neku urinoinfekciju, jer me boli prilikom mokrenja, pa bi možda svakako trebala nazvati ginekologa? Što s dojenjem u slučaju nekih antibiotika? Ili da pokušavam s brusnicom?


Kod svake upotrebe katetera imas sansu 30 % da pokupis urinarnu infekciju. 
Idu kod lijecnika pa napravi urin i urinokulturu.

----------


## ki ki

> Kod svake upotrebe katetera imas sansu 30 % da pokupis urinarnu infekciju. 
> Idu kod lijecnika pa napravi urin i urinokulturu.


zato sam ju vjerovatno i ja dobila,isto mi je bio carski i mjesec i pol nakon toga nefritis
skroz sam zaboravila da je mozda zbog katetera

----------


## tamarisa

Drage moje mame...ja sam u totalnoj panici...idem u 12.mj na carski..prva trudnoća i sve novo... u totalnom sam strahu i ne znam kako se smiriti..i sada dok pišem plačem od straha... prije 3 god sam operirala glavi i od tada se panično bojim svega...baš svega... najviše se bojim igala i boli... molim vas da me nekako utješite i smirite jer osjećam da ću poluditi... :Crying or Very sad:  :scared:

----------


## ki ki

> Drage moje mame...ja sam u totalnoj panici...idem u 12.mj na carski..prva trudnoća i sve novo... u totalnom sam strahu i ne znam kako se smiriti..i sada dok pišem plačem od straha... prije 3 god sam operirala glavi i od tada se panično bojim svega...baš svega... najviše se bojim igala i boli... molim vas da me nekako utješite i smirite jer osjećam da ću poluditi...


ja imala 2 carska,prvi u opcoj anesteziji a drugi pod spinalnom 
ovaj pod spinalnom ti je super,cijelo vrijeme sam pricala sa doktoricom anestez.,svirala je muzika,opustena atmosfera i sve zacas gotovo
nista ne boli i nista nije strasno,oporavak mi isto bio brz,dijete sam normalno dojila nije bilo problema
nista ne brini,lakse mi je bilo to nego na prvom porodu mucenje od ne znam koliko sati da bi zavrsila na hitnom carskom

----------


## tamarisa

užas...jako me je strahh... mene će uspavat..nažalost... :Crying or Very sad:  strašno mi je..

----------


## ki ki

> užas...jako me je strahh... mene će uspavat..nažalost... strašno mi je..


ma vidjeti ces da ti to nije nista....zaspis,probudis se i mama si
mene nakon prvog carskog je bilo strah da cu sljedece imati vaginalni porod ali kod nas odmah salju i na drugi carski,hvala bogu
ubiti ce me kaj to pisem na forumu od teta roda

----------


## karla 1980

> Drage moje mame...ja sam u totalnoj panici...idem u 12.mj na carski..prva trudnoća i sve novo... u totalnom sam strahu i ne znam kako se smiriti..i sada dok pišem plačem od straha... prije 3 god sam operirala glavi i od tada se panično bojim svega...baš svega... najviše se bojim igala i boli... molim vas da me nekako utješite i smirite jer osjećam da ću poluditi...


Draga tamarisa ja sam prosla carski s prvog bebom, isto se bojim igala, dr, instrumenata, bolnice,.... 
Necu te lagati, nije mi bas bilo bajno, bolilo me poslije,.. Meni je bilo najteze prva 2 dana, ustajanje iz kreveta, dojenje,beba non stop sa mnom (dan-noc)...
Medjutim, ja sam izgubila puno krvi pa sam imala transfuziju tako da sam iz Zbog tog bila dodatno slaba I iscrpljena.

Svakim danom ce ti biti sve lakse a kad ides kuci (ja sam isla 8.dan) vec si ko nova.

U veljaci trebam roditi drugo dijete, nadam se da ce ici prirodno, ako opet bude cr jedino sto cu traziti prve dvije noci nakon poroda da mi bebu odvedu da se mogu odmoriti jer carski je ipak operacija.

Samo nemoj panicariti jer tada se sve cini puno gore.

Sretno!!!  :Heart:

----------


## tamarisa

HVALA VAM.. ne znam kako ću ja to sve sa svojim strahovima izdržat...nadam se da će sa bebom biti sve uredu a bol ću valjda izdržat...teško mi je jako, dansa me je posebno uzdrmalo... plačem cijeli dan... uhh... rodit ću u Petrovoj i tamo je sada beba sa mamom 24h... još imam 2 mj. do termina... znam da je to neizbježno i da roditi moram i na carski baš...izbora nemam... ipak je najvažnija beba u svemu tome...
možda sam sebična zato što samo mislim na bol i igle i sve ostalo...umjesto da se veselim svom sinu... ne znam... grozno mi je uglavnom... :Sad:

----------


## miki2302

Ja sam isto imala 2 carska, oba pod opcom anestezijom... I sve je proslo u redu... Netko je gore napisao da boli najvise prva dva dana. To je istina. Al nije nesto nepodnosljivo. Zbilja se nemas cega bojati, da treba i treci put bih odabrala carski....  :Smile:  nemam ti nista negativno za napisati u vezi operacije pa ni oporavka...

----------


## ki ki

najvise boli dok si u bolnici kod ustajanja ali nije nista neizdrzivo
mene su sestre zadnji dan pitale da sta nisam trazila tablete za bolove,ja skroz zaboravila,znaci nije strasno
a sta se tice 24h sa bebom,u pocetku ionako samo spavaju,kad se probudi povuces je sebi i das cicu

----------


## tamarisa

Hvala Vam cure...punooo... moram si to složit u  glavi i ne paničarit... puno mi je mama reklo da jako boli drugi dan... a Bože dragi ni prva ni zadnja neću rodit na carski... kako bude, bude...

----------


## leonisa

> Drage moje mame...ja sam u totalnoj panici...idem u 12.mj na carski..prva trudnoća i sve novo... u totalnom sam strahu i ne znam kako se smiriti..i sada dok pišem plačem od straha... prije 3 god sam operirala glavi i od tada se panično bojim svega...baš svega... najviše se bojim igala i boli... molim vas da me nekako utješite i smirite jer osjećam da ću poluditi...


operacija i carski imaju dvije bitne razlike, iako su obje operacije, a to su hormoni.
naprosto bol prolazi kao neka usputna stvar.

mene nije bolila ni spinalna, i ako je, od silnog adrenalina to nisam ni osjetila.
nakon poroda sam trazila da mi maknu ketonal jer me vise pekla infuzija nego sto me bolilo. nisam trazila ni jednu injekciju voltarena, ibuprofena ili sta vec daju, nije mi trebalo.
da, tesko je bilo ustati i prvi put hodati, no jednostavno kad znas da se dizes da bi sto prije primila onaj smotuljak, kazem, bol je sporedna stvar.

strah je normalan.
prvo dijete sam rodila na carski i noc prije nisam oka sklopila.
drugo sam rodila prirodno i pola trudnoce se budila u strahovima.
sve je to normalno i sve ce proci.
najbitnije je da se o svemu sto bolje informiras da znas sta te ceka, svaki korak i da se "u glavi" pripremis na to i "pomiris".

bit ce sve ok, ceka te nesto najljepse na svijetu  :Smile:

----------


## Blekonja

> Ja sam isto imala 2 carska, oba pod opcom anestezijom... I sve je proslo u redu... Netko je gore napisao da boli najvise prva dva dana. To je istina. Al nije nesto nepodnosljivo. Zbilja se nemas cega bojati, da treba i treci put bih odabrala carski....  nemam ti nista negativno za napisati u vezi operacije pa ni oporavka...



potpisujem, samo je meni prvi bio u spinalnoj, sve ostalo isto!
ne brini, zaista nije tako strašno!

sretno!

----------


## Deaedi

> Hvala Vam cure...punooo... moram si to složit u  glavi i ne paničarit... puno mi je mama reklo da jako boli drugi dan... a Bože dragi ni prva ni zadnja neću rodit na carski... kako bude, bude...


Imala sam 2 carska i malo boli poslije kod prvog ustajanja, ali dobijes lijekove protiv bolova. 
Inace, meni je oporavak nakon carskog, a posebno nakin drugog bio pjesma- u sub rodila, u uto dosla doma, u cet ostala sama sa 2 djece, u subotu (7 dana nakon poroda) cistila po kuci kao da nisam rodila.

----------


## tamarisa

sva se naježim dok čitam što mi pišete.... veselim se svojoj bebi jako ali me guši to ne znanje u koje se upuštam... 
mislim da su to traume, posljedica operacije glave.... teški sam paničar i zanm da će me držati skroz do dana poslije.... a ne mogu si pomoći nikako.... :Sad:

----------


## miki2302

Pa mislim da nikome nije ugodno ici pod noz, o kojoj god operaciji da se radi, ali kad vec moras tako roditi, mislim da nemas razloga ni za paniku ni za strah. Doci ces, uspavat ce te, probudit ces se i to je to. I bolje ti je tako, dogovoreno, nego da prvo ides normalno radati pa da letis hitno za carski, kad su te vec izmrcvarili, kao u moja oba dva slucaja... Morat ces si posloziti u glavi tako i bok. Beba mora van  :Smile:  i ja sam panicar, igala se uzasavam!!!, ali ponovila bih opet da treba... Bez razmisljanja...  :Smile:

----------


## j-la

potpisujem cure...
nemoj misliti na bol,znaš da ga mora biti,al vjeruj da nije strašan...a i leonisa ti je dobro rekla,hormoni učine svoje...kad te pilić zatreba, zaboraviš na bol  :Smile: ...

----------


## kljucic

možda bi ti pomoglo kada bi znala kroz što ćeš proći
Ako ideš na elektivni carski, vjerojatno će te hospitalizirati dan ranije. I to vjerojatno na patologiji u prizemlju. Obavit ćeš pretrage (EKG i razgovor s anesteziologom). Tu večer i noć nećeš smjeti ništa jesti ni piti. Oko 5 ujutro će te sestra probuditi da obavite klizmu i brijanje. I kateter će ti postaviti odmah u sobi. Ako želiš, možeš ih pitati da ti namažu anestetski gel prije postavljanja ili da kateter postave u sali kad anestezija počne djelovati (meni je to postavljanje uznimno neugodno i tražila sam da ga postave u sali nakon davanja spinalne).
Kada ćeš ići na operaciju ovisi koliko operacija ima zakazanih za taj dan. Obično počinju oko 8 pa koja si na redu. S kateterom i u spavaćici ideš liftom na kat. To je malo neugodno jer ljudi normalno prolaze, a ti ko ubogi s tim kateterom šetaš, ali dobro. Kad dođeš gore pred salu, svučeš se i legneš na krevet, a oni te pokriju plahtomi stave onu jednokratnu kapu na glavu. Neugodno jer si gola i na hodniku, ali ubrzo dođu sestra i anesteziolog/inja i postave ti braunilu. Probaj pitati da ti ju baš ne postave na pregib (gdje se inače vadi krv iz vene) jer će ti to kasnije otežavati rukovanje s bebom. Najbolje iznad palca. Tu ti odmah daju malo nekog sredstva za smirenje da te opuste. Meni baš i nije pomoglo. I tako ležiš i čekaš red  :Rolling Eyes:  Tu ćeš morati malo srediti misli jer ćeš možda vidjeti što se događa u sali (carski, kiretaža itd.) dok oni ulaze i izlaze pa ti prizori mogu biti malo uznemirujući.
Kad te konačno upeljaju u salu, prebace te na operacijski stol koji je jako uzak i malo nakrivljen pa imaš osjećaš da ćeš past. Ali nećeš  :Grin:  Na jednu ruku (koja je uz tijelo) ti montiraju tlakomjer koji je stalno uključen i mjeri tlak svakih nekoliko minuta, a drugu ruku ispružiš i tu ti daju lijekove (antibiotik i sl.). Postave ti pregradu i plahte i počnu te "prati" jodom za dezinfekciju. Svira neka lijepa glazba. Nitko ti se ne obraća. Barem meni nisu. Daju ti masku i ti zaspiš.
Probudiš se u šok-sobi. Boli te, ali daju lijekove protiv bolova. Još si omamljena od anestezije pa ti se dosta spava. Nakon nekog vremena te voze na intenzivnu. Tu si 24 sata. Imaš infuziju i kateter. Od terapije dobivaš glukozu, ono za stezanje maternice. Protiv bolova daju Voltaren injekcije u guzu kad tražiš. Ja sam bila dosta pospana. Sestre ti mijenjaju uloške i peru te. Kada ti donesu bebu, ne znam jer je moja bila na poluintenzivnoj.
Nakon 24 sata te dižu. Vade infuziju i kateter. Još uvijek nema jela. Primaš i injekcije Fraxiparina u nadlakticu (3 dana). Uskoro te sele u sobu i tamo uskoro (sutradan?) dobiješ jest. I tako 7 dana (onaj dan kad si operirana se ne broji, to je 0. dan). Osim ako ne zatražiš raniji otpust.
Kod reza je bitno da se primiš za njega kod ustajanja, kod ne daj Bože kašljanja i kihanja (to malo boli) jer tako manje boli. Što više se krećeš i ustaješ, to je sve lakše i lakše.
Dojenje je malo otežano, ali stisneš zube. U početku dojiš u ležećem položaju na boku i to je nezgodno kad moraš mijenjati strane jer se zbog bolova teže okrećeš s boka na bok (traži nešto protiv bolova da ti bude lakše). Možeš dojiti i ležeći na leđima (tako sam ja sad sa I. na prvom podoju). Kad ćeš moći sjesti, bit će lakše pa možeš probati položaj nogometne lopte. vidi ovdje http://www.roda.hr/article/read/ispr...aj-pri-dojenju

Nadam se da sam pomogla. Davno sam rodila u Petrovoj (2008) pa neka me netko ispravi ako je u međuvremenu bilo kakvih promjena.
Sretno!

----------


## Ginger

kljucic, stvarno detaljan opis  :Smile: 

ja sam zavrsila usred noci na cr, nisu mi ni klizmu radili, jer nije bilo vremena, jel...
ja sam bila pod spinalnom i us*ala sa se od straha, al me smirila preeedivna anesteziologica koja je cijelo vrijeme pricala samnom - skretala mi paznju kad je trebalo, objasnjavala mi sto dr rade, mazila po glavi i ruci, ma predivna je bila
najljepsi trenutak je bio kad su mi pokazali moju ljepoticu i kad sam ju pomazila i poljubila u glavicu
za sivanje su me uspavali, jer sam se nekontrolirano tresla
probudili su me jos u sali, a na hodniku me docekao muz
nisam isla na intenzivnu, vec odmah u sobu u kojoj sam bila sama i to 5 dana i svih 5 dana dobivala te injekcije u nadlakticu
morala sam ustati dan poslije
protiv bolova sam dobivala voltaren, ali u infuziji, i trazila sam ga cim sam nesto pocela osjecati- sami bas ne nude, al daju uvijek kad trazis
ovo je bilo u varazdinu

uglavnom, meni je moj cr ostao u puno ljepsem sjecanje od vbaca dvije godine kasnije (sto je tuzni, jer sam jako htjela vbac)

----------


## leonisa

ja bi se nadovezala na kljucic i rekla da si izaberes bademantil dovoljno sirok da ga i na kraju trudnoce mozes preklopiti na trbuhu jer u suprotnom ces hodati onim hodnikom "gola".
ja se nadam da se to promjenilo jer je to meni bio najveci uzas od svih uzasa i zahvalna sam do groba sto im je bas u mom trenu ponestalo onih papirnatih spavacica pa sam isla u svojoj.

u sali sam bila jedina, bar sam tako mislila, nisam nista vidjela osim stropa.

u sok sobi te moze uloviti treskavica, bit ces gola pokrivena s dekama, i to je normalno.

----------


## sunce moje malo

Varaždin: ja sam išla na elektivni CR, ujutro su me naručili u 8h.
obavila pripremu (klizma, tuširanje).
onda sam ležala u rađaoni, prikopčana na infuziju. oko 11h sam dobila kateter, s time da sam molila obavezno antibiotik zbog konstantnih urino infekcija.
pješke sam s kateterom otišla do sale, sjela na stol. anesteziologica mi je dala spinalnu, legla na stol.
odmah su stavili zastor na trbuh i napravili sekciju.
dobila sam bebu na pusu. nakon toga su obavili šivanje, prebacili me na drugi krevet i odvezli u sobu. beba je isto odmah došla u sobu.
dobivala sam nekoliko boca infuzije i nešto protiv bolova. nakon toga je sestra rekla kad me počne boljeti da ju pozovem da mi da nešto. zvala sam je i dala mi je kafetin u tableti. istu večer sam dobila bebu na dojenje.
drugi dan su mi maknuli kateter i ustala sam. to mi je u biti najgorje iskustvo, jer sam imala osjećaj da mi je 2 tone palo na prsa, nisam mogla disati, doći do zraka. uz pomoć sestre sam otišla do wc. isti taj dan sam sama polako išla par puta na wc. taj dan sam bebu stavila na krevet i dojila, više se nije micala s kreveta.
tuširala sam se na poticaj sestre 2 ili 3 dan (dan sekcije je 0 dan), isto i prala kosu. u bolnici sam bila 6 dana. u sobi sam bila sama.
nikakve injekcije nisam dobivala.
kod dojenja mi je na početku odgovaralo dojiti ležečki a kad sam uspjela sjesti- položaj nogometne lopte.

----------


## cikla

Meni su radili carski nakon boce indukcije, tako da sam jedva čekala da me uspavaju. Trudovi mi stižu jedan za drugim, a oni me ispituju koliko sam teška, koliko kg sam dobila u trudnoći... I ništa, uspavaju te, probudiš se i shvatiš da si mama. Prvi dan sam bila na infuziji sa kateterom, a drugi dan sam već ustala i odšetala do kupatila, oprala kosu i telo istrljala peškirićem.

Smetale su mi silne injekcije (isto se panično bojim igala), ali već drugi dan nisam više ni primećivala da me bockaju. Fraksiparin u stomak, nešto za stezanje materice u zadnjicu, protiv bolova kada se sete i ko zna šta još, nisam ni pitala.

Meni nikako nije odgovaralo dojiti ležeći. Imala sam osećaj da mi se cela utroba tumba i prevaljuje na bok što je bilo užasno neprijatno. Privukla bih kolevku i stavila noge na donju prečku tako da butine budu pod pravim uglom u odnosu na telo, jastuk u krilo da pokrije ranu i izdigne dete i onda nju u položaj kolevke. 

Svi se žale na kateter, a meni je on doneo takvo olakšanje. Ceo život se gnjavim sa upalama mokraćnih kanala, a verovatno ima i nekog peska u njima, i nikada ne mogu u potpunosti isprazniti bešiku. Uvek imam osećaj da mi se piški. Kada su mi stavili kateter osetila sam kako iz mene neprestano nešto teče. Pomislila sam da obilno krvarim i zamolila jednu sestru da proveri da ne napravim poplavu na stolu, kad ono krenula bešika da se prazni. I nekoliko nedelja posle carskog sam uživala u mokrenju: sedneš, piškiš, osetiš da nema više ni kapi, i gotovo. Kao da su mi pročistili sistem. Onda se sve opet vratilo na staro.

----------


## j-la

kljucic svaka čast na opisu  :Smile: ...
kad pomislim na svoj CR uglavnom se sjetim onog olakšanja treći dan...meni je već tada bilo bolje, osim svoje i ostalim u sobi sam pomagala oko beba...
i da treskavica...eh i to ne zaboravljam...mene je to spopalo i sljedeće jutro, brrrrr...
ma sve se to zaboravi pored bebice  :Smile: ...

----------


## Snovolovka

Pozdrav "carice"...evo i ja sam friška s carskog reza (danas mi je dvadeseti dan).
Carski sam radila pod spinalnom i sve je prošlo ok. Oporavak je bio klasika...nulti dan preležala, ujutro u 5,30 buđenje i dizanje na noge...bolilo jako al' podnošljivo. Što se više hoda, manje boli. Najgore mi je bilo tih prvih dva-ti dana okrenuti se s boka na bok. Kući sam došla peti dan i od tada je svaki dan sve lakše i lakše. 
Ne radim još ništa po kući (mama servis 24/7  :Smile:  ) ali radim sve oko bebe (nosanje, hranjenje, kupanje, presvlačenje...)
Leđa mi otpadaju od nosanja, al to nema veze s carskim.
Rez me uglavnom ne boli osim kad pretjeram s nosanjem pa me zapeče s lijeve strane. Stomak iznad reza mi je utrnut većinu vremena i baš je ružan osjećaj. 
Zanima me par stvari pa ako mi neka od vas može odgovoriti, bila bih zahvalna :Yes: :
- kad ste prestale krvariti i nakon koliko se dobije prva menga? (Ja evo dvadeseti dan krvarim, al ne puno)
- smijem li već mazati rez nekom kremom ili mlijekom za tijelo, ili bih trebala kupiti neki preparat za ožiljke? (Rez mi je fino srastao, tj. nigdje ne zjapi i ne curi)
- vidi li se na prvoj kontroli stanje unutarnjeg šava i stanje materice?
Eto, za sad toliko, da ne pretjeram  :Embarassed:

----------


## sasana

Mene zanima da li je se nakon carskog pod spinalnom ide ranije kući (Snovolovka-ti si isla nakon 5 dana?) nego sto se ide nakon carskog pod opcom anestezijom?

----------


## Blekonja

kad ste prestale krvariti i nakon koliko se dobije prva menga? (Ja evo dvadeseti dan krvarim, al ne puno), *u prvoj trudnoći, a čini se i u ovoj tek sad nakon puuunih 6 tjedana (tako i moja sestra isto imala c.r.)*

- smijem li već mazati rez nekom kremom ili mlijekom za tijelo, ili bih  trebala kupiti neki preparat za ožiljke? (Rez mi je fino srastao, tj.  nigdje ne zjapi i ne curi) *ni u prvoj, a ni sada nisam s ničim mazala, super zarastalo i onda i sad i nije uopće loš* 

- vidi li se na prvoj kontroli stanje unutarnjeg šava i stanje materice? *to ti ne mogu sa sigurnošću reći, ne sjećam se, a mogu ti reći sad iza 29-tog kada mi je kontrola!


*

----------


## Blekonja

> Mene zanima da li je se nakon carskog pod spinalnom ide ranije kući (Snovolovka-ti si isla nakon 5 dana?) nego sto se ide nakon carskog pod opcom anestezijom?


to mislim ovisi od bolnice do bolnice (što i nije baš najnormalnije, svugdje bi trebalo biti isto pravilo), nakon prvog carskog izašla 6. dan, a sada 5. dan, ali mislim da je to zbog toga jer im kronično fali kreveta, pa koja se dobro osjeća i nema problema ide prije (meni je naravno odgovaralo  :Very Happy:  )

ovo pišem za splitsko rodilište!

----------


## kljucic

> Mene zanima da li je se nakon carskog pod spinalnom ide ranije kući (Snovolovka-ti si isla nakon 5 dana?) nego sto se ide nakon carskog pod opcom anestezijom?


ja sam 1. puta išla 8. dan, 2. puta 5. dan, a sad 3. puta 3. dan

----------


## leonisa

menga, kao i krvarenje ovisi od zene do zene.
manje sam krvarila nakon CR nego nakon VBAC. oba puta sam dobila mengu kad je mala pocela s dohranom- nakon 6mj.

sav je godinama bio crven, nakon jedno 4 je izblijedio, sad se nakon 7,5 jedva vidi.
ono sto se vdii je unutarnji sav, zadebljanje. i dan danas mi je umrtvljen taj dio.

stanje sava, uzv na kontroli.
i u sljedecoj trudnoci.

odlazak doma, ovisi o politici bolnice, guzvi i potrebi za krevetima kao i samom savu te stanju djeteta.

----------


## princess puffy

> Mene zanima da li je se nakon carskog pod spinalnom ide ranije kući (Snovolovka-ti si isla nakon 5 dana?) nego sto se ide nakon carskog pod opcom anestezijom?


obično je (nije pravilo) oporavak od regionalne anestezije brži nego nakon opće anestezije

----------


## Snovolovka

Ja isto mislim da se od spinalne brže oporavi. Ja sam mogla jesti i piti isti dan, dok su mi cimerice, koje su sve bile pod općom, umirale od gladi i žeđi tri dana  :Sad: 
Mada, bitan je i trud, tj. kad i koliko ustaješ i hodaš. Ja sam baš bila uporna i drugi dan ustajala svako malo i šetala.
Što sam više hodala, to mi je lakše bilo. U pravilu i kod nas puštaju sedmi dan tj. šest dana nakon operacije, jer dan operacije računaju kao nulti dan. Ali, ako se osjećaš dobro i dr procjeni da si dobro, puste te i ranije.

----------


## leonisa

problem kod spinalne je ono lezanje 24h i u ono doba cure koje su rodile pod opcom dobile su bebu na podoj cim su se probudile. meni nisu htjele pomoci i staviti mi je na prsa dok sam na ledjima tako da sam je na prvi podoj tek nakon 24h. duboko se nadam da se to promijenilo.
prvo ustajanje bilo je nakon 24h i hodanje do umivaonika gdje smo oprali zube i osvjezile se. nakon 48 prvo tusiranje i seljenje s intenzivne u sobu, sama hodas.
na kraju tog dana setala sam se po bolnici. jako je bitno st prije stati na noge.
i kad se prvi put ustajes, oni imaju neku shemu kako se ustati. meni nije odgovarala i pronasla sam svoju. sestra je negodovala, al sam joj rekla da me pusti da se ustanem na svoj nacin.

----------


## sasana

hvala vam na odgovorima. super, sto prije kuci to bolje. ja sam i nakon opce nakon cca 18 sati ustala se i  trudila se sto vise hodati i sama sve raditi. znaci + za spinalnu!

----------


## leonisa

spinalna po meni ima najveci plus jer si prisutna, jer dozivis rodjenje svog djeteta. i to je <3

----------


## tamarisa

Hvala Vam cure na svim savjetima... pomoći si ne mogu oko straha,ali znam kad dođe taaj trenutak da ću se skulirati... 
moram priznat da mi je užasno ružno to što ste rekle da je utrnut dio oko reza... a do kad to traje????

----------


## leonisa

meni i dan danas, nakon 7,5g.
i lijevi jajnik mi se slijepio straga uz maternicu zbog priraslica, al takve stvari su realnost. mogu se dogoditi i ne moraju.
i bruh.
al bright side je da sam imala predivan VBAC bez ikakvih komplikacija i intervencija prije 18mj  :Smile:

----------


## tamarisa

> meni i dan danas, nakon 7,5g.
> i lijevi jajnik mi se slijepio straga uz maternicu zbog priraslica, al takve stvari su realnost. mogu se dogoditi i ne moraju.
> i bruh.
> al bright side je da sam imala predivan VBAC bez ikakvih komplikacija i intervencija prije 18mj


odlično...čestitam..  :Smile:  ja ne znam što ću sama sa sobom...dok ne dođe taj dan bit ću u strahu...takva sam...kad dođe bit će lakše...najgore je čekati...
mislim da su to sve moje traume zbog operacije glave... :Sad:

----------


## leonisa

mislim da je to normalno, sve smo to prosle, u jednom ili drugom obliku, jaceg ili slabijeg intenziteta. proci ce  :Smile: 
:hug:

----------


## Snovolovka

Ja imam dijagnozu Anksiozni poremećaj s napadima panike, i ako sam ja to "preživjela", svatko će!!!
Prvo sam ležala u bolnici tri dana bezveze čekajući termin za carski, a užasavam se od bolnica (bježala dva puta iz nje  :Smile:  ).
Cijelo sam si vrijeme govorila - sad nema bježanja, moraš roditi i gotovo!
Onda sam izabrala spinalnu i uz pomoć predivne anesteziologinje izdržala porod. 
Taj osjećaj oduzetosti noga je gadan al' znaš da će proći. Mene je tješilo to što sam smjela piti vodu i jesti, mada sam taj dan pojela samo jedan mali puding od čokolade. Sutradan su mi donijeli bebu skoro na cijeli dan i onda više ne misliš na sebe i svoje strahove nego se posvetiš toj maloj mrvici  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sillyme

Ja sam rodila 2x carskim.
Duljina boravka je bila primarno zbog protokola bolnice a ne mog oporavka (koji je oba puta bio super, nakon 24h oba puta ustala, prošetala, obavila wc i oporavak krenuo naglo na bolje). Zbog toga sam drugi put birala SD jer je tamo protokol da se ostaje 4 dana odnosno 3 ako je sve ok - tako da sam treći dan išla doma što sam i htjela. U vinogradskoj (meni beskonačnih) 6-7 dana.
U vinogradskoj si prvih 24h na intenzivnoj, na SD ako je sve ok u posebnoj sobi na babinjačama. Meni je bilo bolje ovo drugo, pogotovo što je intenzivna u Vinogradskoj pored rađaone pa dok pokušavaš spavati slušaš žene kako rađaju - što nije pridonijelo tome da se odmorim ni najmanje. U obje bolnice donose bebe brzo nakon poroda ali na SD je to koža-na-koža a u Vinogradskoj je beba u onom "paketu" i teško ju je hendlat dok ležiš na ravnom s iglama u ruci (sestre su u stvari očekivale da ću samo htjeti dati pusu i držati bebu, no kad sam tražila da mi pomognu oko dojenja potrudile su se bez problema).
Procedura je u oba slučaja bila slična, kateter sam oba puta dobila standardno nakon anestezije i ništa nisam osjetila. Ono što je definitivno bilo bolje na SD da ne rade problema oko uzimanja tekućine i već nakon dva-tri sata sam mogla piti vodu (i obilno koristila da imam kateter i ne moram se ustajati), dok na Vinogradskoj čekaš i čekaš satima prije nego ti daju piti. Jelo se u obje bolnice dobije kad je prvi obrok nakon što je prošlo 24h pa kako ti grah padne. 
Što se same procedure tiče, u Vinogradskoj sam zaglavila u općoj spletom okolnosti pa se ne sjećam puno toga a na SD je sve bilo ok sa spinalnom osim što su bili neki studenti pa sam imala "prijenos uživo" - mene nije smetalo slušati "sad režem ovo, razmičem ono, vidite kako sad radim ovo..." (ništa se ne vidi) ali ako nekog smeta bolje da se pripremi i za takav scenarij  :Grin: 
Utrnuto mi nije bilo ništa ni prvi ni drugi put, zaraslo sve iz prve (onaj šav kod kojeg se ne vade konci), i ima neka crtica dolje nisko koju nisam ni sa čime tretirala i čekam da prirodno izblijedi...

Samo hrabro, nije to tako strašno.

----------


## tamarisa

> Ja imam dijagnozu Anksiozni poremećaj s napadima panike, i ako sam ja to "preživjela", svatko će!!!
> Prvo sam ležala u bolnici tri dana bezveze čekajući termin za carski, a užasavam se od bolnica (bježala dva puta iz nje  ).
> Cijelo sam si vrijeme govorila - sad nema bježanja, moraš roditi i gotovo!
> Onda sam izabrala spinalnu i uz pomoć predivne anesteziologinje izdržala porod. 
> Taj osjećaj oduzetosti noga je gadan al' znaš da će proći. Mene je tješilo to što sam smjela piti vodu i jesti, mada sam taj dan pojela samo jedan mali puding od čokolade. Sutradan su mi donijeli bebu skoro na cijeli dan i onda više ne misliš na sebe i svoje strahove nego se posvetiš toj maloj mrvici


i jaaaaaaaaaa imam dijagnozu anksiozni poremećaj  sa napadima panike i već se 10 godina lječim i pokušavam riješiti toga.... joooojjjj

----------


## tamarisa

ja ću se pokušat pripremit i smirit koliko ću moći...ali poznajuć sebe par dana prije poroda ću umirat od panike i vjerojatno se gušit u napadima... ali neka... nadam se da će na kraju sve biti ok... pokušat ću što više razgovarati sa doktorima u Petrovoj pa ću i tako odlučiti dal da idem pod spinalnom ili da me uspavaju... nisam pametna...dijete mora van za mj. i pol... što ću i kako ću ne znam... frka me je svega... pisat ću vam ovdje i tražit podršku od vas koje ste to prošle...a na kraju ću vam ispričati svoju priču kad sve završi  :Smile:

----------


## Moe

Imala sam planirani carski (radi placente previje) s općom anestezijom (radi oštećene kralježnice spinalna nije bila opcija).

Večer prije sam radi straha i panike tražila nešto za spavanje (dobila Normabel). Nisam smjela jesti i piti od ponoći. Spavala u komadu do ujutro kad su me probudili za ctg/temperaturu/brijanje/potpisivanje papira (e ti papiri su najgori, kad čitaš da si svjesna rizika operacije i da možeš umrijeti :p). Klistir nisu radili radi placente previje. Nakon tuširanja sam obukla njihovu spavaćicu i čekala vizitu sestara i doktora. Nakon toga mi uveli kateter. Nije bilo bolno - sestra kaže da se nakašlješ i ona ga u tom trenutku uvede. S odjela na kojem sam ležala su me odvezli do operacijske sale na krevetu.
Bila sam naspavana, odmorna, dobre volje. Spasio me Normabel, jer inače ne bih oka sklopila cijelu noć. 

Popričala s anesteziologicom, došla doktorica. Zadigli mi spavaćicu iznad trbuha. Krenuli su "čistiti" trbuh izvana i pripremati za operaciju. U to vrijeme se skupila i ostala ekipa za porod. Anestezija počela djelovati. Od ulaska u salu dok se sjećam sebe 2u1 je prošlo možda 10ak min. Sve skupa sam u sali bila nekih sat vremena mislim. Našli su i miom pa su usput i njega odstranili. Bebu odnijeli na odjel, mene prevezli u tu "poluintenzivnu". Suprug mi je mogao tu ući na 5 min. Najgore mi je bilo (kako je netko napisao) ona vreća s pijeskom. I dan danas ne znam čemu to služi. Peklo me i kao da sam imala 100 kila na trbuh naslonjeno. Rodila sam u 9.35 ujutro. Popodne oko 14h sam dobila čašu vode da pomalo pijem. Ako to prođe dobro dobiješ večeru (juhu u mom slučaju). Vode sam mogla koliko sam htjela. To poslijepodne smijem primiti i posjete u tu poluintenzivnu, ne dugo i ne više od 1 osobe istovremeno. Bebu mi donijeli vidjeti 3 puta taj dan, prvi put oko 17h, i onda još 2 puta do ponoći.
Drugo jutro griz za doručak. Dobivaš tablete protiv bolova kad procijene ili zatražiš. Preporuča se da mičeš stopalima, koljenima, i da se probaš okretati na bok. 24h nakon poroda lagano ustajanje uz pomoć sestre. To je stvarno bilo teško. Onda su me na kolicima prebacili do odjela. Tamo sam morala zvati sestru u pomoć kad prvi put krenem na wc jer su mi izvadili kateter. Beba je bila sa mnom od trenutka premještanja na odjel. Mogla sam zvati sestre u pomoć za bilo što za sebe ili bebu. Tu večer su sestre rekle da će uzeti bebu u dječju sobu jer meni ipak treba odmor nakon carskog. Da sam zatražila da ostave bi ju ostavile. 
Ostala sam u bolnici 5 dana nakon poroda. 
I dan danas (skoro 5 mjeseci kasnije) osjećam "utrnutost" oko reza. Kako sam gore pročitala da nekome to traje i 7 godina.. više se ne opterećujem. Rana je lijepo zarasla.

To je moje iskustvo ukratko. Radi se o bolnici Merkur. Ne mogu se požaliti. Da moram opet na carski - ne bih se bojala.

----------


## Snovolovka

Tamarisa...imaš na forumu Trudnoća temu "Xanax, Prozac i ostalo" i tu su žene koje se "pate" s ovim poremećajem kao ti i ja. Meni su puno pomogle, pa ne bi bilo loše da pročitaš temu ispočetka i javiš se koji put  :Wink:

----------


## Deaedi

Moe, kakva vreca sa pijeskom?

----------


## Moe

> Moe, kakva vreca sa pijeskom?


Voljela bih i ja znati. Ako sam dobro shvatila on je nekakav "uteg" koji pomaže da se vrati maternica na svoje mjesto, ma nemam pojma. Ak netko zna nek mi objasni?
Znači s tim su me dovezli iz operacijske sale u tu poluintenzivnu, i to sam imala još nekih sat vremena na trbuhu.

----------


## sillyme

U moje dvije bolnice nisam vidjela vrece s pijeskom...

----------


## leonisa

ova vreca me sjetila da neki stavljaju, neki ne- dren.

----------


## martinaP

> Voljela bih i ja znati. Ako sam dobro shvatila on je nekakav "uteg" koji pomaže da se vrati maternica na svoje mjesto, ma nemam pojma. Ak netko zna nek mi objasni?
> Znači s tim su me dovezli iz operacijske sale u tu poluintenzivnu, i to sam imala još nekih sat vremena na trbuhu.


Meni su nešto slično stavili nakon prvog (vaginalnog) poroda. Dosta sam krvarila, valjda ih je bilo strah da nije sve izašlo (iako je posteljica bila ok). Najprije mi je primalja nekoliko puta stisnula trbuh prema dolje (kao da hoće nešto istisnuti iz njega), a onda mi je stavila nešto tipa te vreće, kao uteg. To sam imala do izlaska iz rađaone.

----------


## tamarisa

kako nakon carskog kihnuti,kašljati ili ić na wc (kakati) :Confused:

----------


## Ginger

Kihati, kasljati i cerekati se bolje nemoj na pocetku  :Smile: 
Primi se za ranu ako moras
Kakanje uopce nije problem, samo papaj puno jogurta da ti nije tvrda stolica- ja sam tako, i wc nije bio nikakv problem
Dok sam nakon vbac-a, i pozamasne epiziotomije, jedva pisala, a velika nuzda je bila ziva muka, vristala sam od bolova- vise od mjesec dana  :Sad:

----------


## Moe

O da...  :Sad: 
Od one "intubacije" il kako se zove.. me užasno iritiralo nakon poroda i tjeralo na kašljanje i nisam mogla od bola oko rane. Kad bih pričala grlo bi bilo još i više nadraženo i izazivalo me da zakašljem. Tako da se nisam 2 dana ni na telefon javljala ...

----------


## Ginger

Uf Moe... Ti si imala opcu?
Ja sam imala spinalnu pa me to nije mucilo

----------


## Blekonja

> O da... 
> Od one "intubacije" il kako se zove.. me užasno iritiralo nakon poroda i tjeralo na kašljanje i nisam mogla od bola oko rane. Kad bih pričala grlo bi bilo još i više nadraženo i izazivalo me da zakašljem. Tako da se nisam 2 dana ni na telefon javljala ...


grrr a šta mi je to odvratno, ovaj drugi put mi je bila opća (prvi spinalna) i skoro me je više to mučilo nego rana, iskreno!

----------


## Moe

> Uf Moe... Ti si imala opcu?


Aha.




> skoro me je više to mučilo nego rana, iskreno!


Složila bih se s tobom.

----------


## tamarisa

ako ću imati izbor za opću ili spinalnu...što mi preporučate?? koja je bolja...bojim se i jedne i druge tako da...ne znam...strah me je onog osjećaja poslije da ne osjećam noge a isto tako se bojim uspavljivanja...
mislim da će meni odlazak na wc biti noćna mora jer mi je i inaće tako u životu...  :Sad:

----------


## leonisa

spinalna, definitivno.

----------


## ki ki

ja probala obje i definitivno je puno bolja spinalna

----------


## tamarisa

a što sa panikom zbog ne toga što nekoliko sati ne osjećaš noge?

----------


## leonisa

pocnes ih osjecati lagano vec u sok sobi. ja sam se odgurivala nogama kad su me selili na krevet u intenzivnoj.

meni nije bio bed. bed mi je bio sto se nisam mogla podignuti da poljubim kcer, a nisu mi je dovoljno priblizili. 

prosle godine su mi rekli da vinogradska ima skin to skin tate i bebe, da SD i petrova nemaju. ne zma jel se to promijenilo.

----------


## ana-

Ima li novih iskustva iz vinogradske drugi carski bi bio htjela bi u spinalnoj. Hvala

----------


## Gabi25

Šta te zanima? Nisam bas frisko rodila, prije skoro godinu dana ali pitaj

----------


## ana-

Hej draga,meni je nakon prvog cr dosla eklapsya,hellp sy.,i sok i s obzirom na sve jel postoji sansa dogovora da drugi porod bude opet cr da se nebi ponovilo iskustvo sa forsiranjem prirodnog i onda spasavati stvari..

----------


## Gabi25

Zaista ne znam da li se moze dogovoriti carski ali obzirom na sve komplikacije koje si imala predlažem da odeš na pregled u trudničku i sve to pitas.

----------


## ana-

Od kojeg tjedna se krece u bolnicu na kontrole

----------


## Gabi25

Cure obicno idu pred kraj, tamo sa 37, 38 tjedana. Ja sam lezala u bolnici od 28. tjedna pa ne znam

----------

